# CONNECTIONS 4 #106



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, dull and rainy London!! I am meeting our Chris for lunch today so don't worry if you find your ears are burning!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay dry, safe and happy!!! xxxxxxxxx


Have a wonderful time together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Why were you ever on the schedule in the first place for that week-end? I fee for you on the overtime. The little job I was doing has not paid me for the 3 weeks of work. They neglected to mention sending hours to someone I've never heard of in Accounting. They just aid to send it to manager and HR. The guy with the next job needing transcriptions won't take the 10 minutes needed to set up files for my computer settings so I'm not doing that either. That was going to be a very nice addition to yarn budget. If I don't get a check next week, I may just fly up to Chicago and pound on some desks. (Nope, can't do that since DD works for the fools.)





London Girl said:


> That's so inconsiderate of them, you did the work, they should pay and pay quickly, you tell 'em, sister!! xxxx


I've got your back Jynx. I'm getting tired of employer's games around employee's pay. And management wonders why we won't work for free!!! :sm14: :sm16: :sm22: :sm03: (I need more emojis)
I'd tell DD when you are going to go pound on the desks. She may not be able to pound the desks with you, but I am sure that she would support your efforts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I will xxxxxx





London Girl said:


> Not me, been there, done that, didn't like it and didn't like the finished socks either!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I'll bring my little interchangeables for socks and we could try magic loop and two-at-a-time socks. Then you can try the socks on as you knit them and they will fit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm hopeless too, I can go into a shop, come out and not know which way I was going. I've also been known to say turn right, pointing to my left. xx :sm16:


I have GPS. :sm17:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 11'C (52'F).
> Last night the highway was closed. Our provincial police were chasing a fleeing suspect on the highway, got hit by the suspect, hit each other and one of the cop cars hit a highway maintenance truck and was pretty destroyed. The suspect got away. There is a racetrack near here where they could practice driving at high speed. Just saying.
> This morning the highway is backed up again because they were replacing two bridges overnight and that work has taken a little longer than they thought it would (it always does).
> I ended up frogging the mystery KAL that I was working on. One of the cats jumped onto me and my knitting, which came off the needles. I thought I would frog back to the lifeline which worked great until the end. The lifeline was a little short and had pulled away from the end when the knitting had stretched so I lost the side stitches and couldn't get them back. I tried frogging back a few more rows, but couldn't get the end stitches right so the whole thing went into the frog pond. I started again and did 3 repeats of the 9 that I needed to do.
> ...


Were any of the cops hurt? It sounds awful but happens here too!
As for everything else, just breathe, everything is going to be OK!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have them here. One caught Maggie"s attention (Great Pyrenees grandpup) when I was walking her and she dragged me down and halfway into the street trying to get it. OUCH, and we were within sight of the house too! I've also had them come up on patio to look in the window, but that has been awhile back. There are more dogs in the neighborhood and more of the land around developed now.


There are a number of feral cats around here, but the cats and the opossums seem to understand each other. Maybe because the opossums hiss and that sounds just like a cat hiss, which the cats understand.
I'm in a court of a subdivision with light industry park behind us. The lot directly behind us is undeveloped and it is right beside the undeveloped part of the community park. So there is maybe a couple of acres that the opossums can live in. They first showed up here when the forest across the road from the light industry park was cut down to put in a car dealership. The forest wasn't very big but I think the opossums were living there. The trees at the back of our property were the next closest so here is where they came.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad the government is sending planes. They may be better equipped to handle the weather than the commercial flights.


Apparently one of the planes was taking off just as the winds started hitting. That's cutting it close.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> LOVE THAT!!!!!! I'll have to search for book. I see they have yarn kits, but I kind of like to pick my own.


I think I got the book from Amazon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Why were you ever on the schedule in the first place for that week-end? I fee for you on the overtime. The little job I was doing has not paid me for the 3 weeks of work. They neglected to mention sending hours to someone I've never heard of in Accounting. They just aid to send it to manager and HR. The guy with the next job needing transcriptions won't take the 10 minutes needed to set up files for my computer settings so I'm not doing that either. That was going to be a very nice addition to yarn budget. If I don't get a check next week, I may just fly up to Chicago and pound on some desks. (Nope, can't do that since DD works for the fools.)


Originally the shutdown was supposed to happen this weekend, and I am on standby this weekend, which is why I was scheduled. But it was re-scheduled for next weekend and I'm NOT on standby and should have been taken off the schedule. Just someone missed that. Hopefully that has been fixed. And hopefully the overtime is fixed on the next paycheque or I won't pound on the desks, I'll start yelling.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


I recognise this face. Did they do the back the way that you like?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Were any of the cops hurt? It sounds awful but happens here too!
> As for everything else, just breathe, everything is going to be OK!! Xxxx


The cop in the car that ran into the maintenance truck was in hospital overnight.

OK. I'm breathing now. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've been doing mitered squares with leftovers from baby projects. No plan. Just saw a whole slew of pictures on the main KP and saw some great ideas. I liked one that was like a quilt block but the miters were two colors. Guess I need to start all over..


Noooo, just add more mitre squares and diamonds, one or two colours. If you get the book from Jane Slicer-Smith, it has the instructions how to make the half-squares, and other shapes that you need to turn the squares into something that fits a more rounded human body.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, polar fleece rules the world right now. The workers at the farm wear it in this heat to protect from the sun. I would burn up!!!
> 
> My alpaca is all natural colors from white to black. I suppose it would be OK in the white, but I don't really want a pastel. I have some almost Kelly green wool that might be interesting with bits of the purple. I'll have to play. Broke a nail wayyyyyyyy back while cleaning sink faucet and won't be able to do much of anything with bandage on (and finger of plastic glove over it to keep blood off the material I'm cutting.)


I have an alpaca zip jacket that is double knit with all natural colours. It has become a little fuzzy because I love wearing it. It does have some pops of blue yarn with the white to black.
When I worked on the farm we used to be covered all the time with long sleeve linen or cotton/polyester shirts, never polar fleece. And the shirts were all oversize so the breeze could blow into them and cool us down. I used to use my father's old shirts. I would boil into a puddle if I had to wear polar fleece while working on the farm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> If they break me down I will immediately concede defeat publicly .... until then, never! :sm11:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The grandfather clock has chimed so I'm going to sign off and run,
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


Very pretty xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


Looks terrific! You & Chris have a great time. My girlfriend and her husband have been meandering around England and posting photos which has really whet my desire to get back there. Their latest photos are from Canterbury and I'm just amazed at the place. Over here, anything 200 years old is OLD.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks terrific! You & Chris have a great time. My girlfriend and her husband have been meandering around England and posting photos which has really whet my desire to get back there. Their latest photos are from Canterbury and I'm just amazed at the place. Over here, anything 200 years old is OLD.


Come and visit soon xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It takes forever for drugs to be approved in Canada. It seems we only approve after the US and England have been using the drugs for years. Fortunately for most with chronic pain, it's easy to get the license for medical marijuana, and there are lots of dispensaries. The lady in the cubical next to me has a license, but I know her sons abuse that license. Apparently there are very few side effects from the medical marijuana.


My daughter and I are waiting for that to be approved here; apparently there are going to be trials for it first, but I don't understand why that has to happen, if it is already proving to be successful in other countries! I really think that some governments just want to maintain the appearance of caring about the people of the country, but in reality, want only the financially well off to remain. They know the words to say, but in many circumstances their actions don't mirror their words! Does it show that I am not too enthused about this country's current government? Does Big Brother trawl through all social media posts, I just am not so sure of our privacy, anymore!????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Those are so cute!


Barn-dweller said:


> I did some of those a while back for my cousin's grands. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do that also. I use to coach a girl's baseball team. I would tell the players to go to right field, they quickly figured out I meant left field. Embarrassing for me. Nice to know I am not the only one that does that. Anyone else do that?


Barn-dweller said:


> I'm hopeless too, I can go into a shop, come out and not know which way I was going. I've also been known to say turn right, pointing to my left. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> So cute. I can foresee her putting it on and not wanting to take it off.


She would have wanted to wear it to bed! I made a Spiderman skirt and top for Munchkin, when she was 3, and she wore it for 2 days, and nights, before she would allow her mum to get out some clean clothes for her! It made me very happy that she loved them so much; we had been looking for girls clothes, in spiderman fabric for a long time, (boys clothes just aren't the same ????) and we finally got some fabric from eBay for her, but without her knowing! I think at that time, it was the best time of her life! ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I envy you. Have a fun time at lunch.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, dull and rainy London!! I am meeting our Chris for lunch today so don't worry if you find your ears are burning!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay dry, safe and happy!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Are you planning on going somewhere?!! xxxxx


Hopefully, but not for a while yet. Not even sure about our holiday. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope the police officers were not hurt. Around here there is a lot of discussion about allowing more police chases. Right now they are mostly not allowed. So knowing they will not be chased the bad guys take off. However, when they do chase often an innocent person is killed or injured. No easy decision. However, publishing that officers cannot chase is not wise, in my opinion.
Glad you have most of your vacation planned.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 11'C (52'F).
> Last night the highway was closed. Our provincial police were chasing a fleeing suspect on the highway, got hit by the suspect, hit each other and one of the cop cars hit a highway maintenance truck and was pretty destroyed. The suspect got away. There is a racetrack near here where they could practice driving at high speed. Just saying.
> This morning the highway is backed up again because they were replacing two bridges overnight and that work has taken a little longer than they thought it would (it always does).
> I ended up frogging the mystery KAL that I was working on. One of the cats jumped onto me and my knitting, which came off the needles. I thought I would frog back to the lifeline which worked great until the end. The lifeline was a little short and had pulled away from the end when the knitting had stretched so I lost the side stitches and couldn't get them back. I tried frogging back a few more rows, but couldn't get the end stitches right so the whole thing went into the frog pond. I started again and did 3 repeats of the 9 that I needed to do.
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is an awful storm. I talked to my grandson last night he believes they will miss the eyes of the storm. He is a northern boy and does not realize how awful a hurricane can be. He reassured me they are in a secure location. Still I worry.


We often get the tail end of cyclones, as they are called here; I really wouldn't like to be in the direct path of one. The tail ends of these storms are bad enough, experiencing the centre of these mega storms would be horrifying! We had a minor one here a few years ago, and that was bad enough!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did some of those a while back for my cousin's grands. xx


So cute! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, dull and rainy London!! I am meeting our Chris for lunch today so don't worry if you find your ears are burning!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay dry, safe and happy!!! xxxxxxxxx


Enjoy yourselves! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


It looks wonderful and great to see beautiful you! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ouch!! So sorry to hear that, I hope no one was hurt. xxxx


From me also! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Wow... and I thought Barbie sweaters were tough. Has anyone tried knitting with toothpicks here yet?


I for one, won't be trying this! I am having enough problems knitting regular sized things atm!????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


You have the perfect cut to frame your beautiful face.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We often get the tail end of cyclones, as they are called here; I really wouldn't like to be in the direct path of one. The tail ends of these storms are bad enough, experiencing the centre of these mega storms would be horrifying! We had a minor one here a few years ago, and that was bad enough!


I have been following Irma closely because of my grandson being on one of the islands. It is nerve wracking for me waiting for it to past. I can only imagine how bad it was for you when you got part of one in your area.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is darling. Love the pleats. Hope you were planning ahead so that it still fits!


Yes I was........I hope! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I recognise this face. Did they do the back the way that you like?


Yes, perfect, as you shall see for yourself before too long!! ???? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks wonderful and great to see beautiful you! xxxooo


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: Fank yoo!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


Just beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


Another great picture!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Come and visit soon xx


I'm working on it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


Lovely photo of two lovely ladies xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


Good morning!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm working on it.


Great xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


Great photo of you two and so glad you had a good get together! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've done it....


The first thing I ever knitted, at about 12 was with darning needles and sewing cotton - a skirt for a very small doll.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes that's what I'm afraid of. xx


I'm sorry if you cannot go as it's your only break.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good freezer tip....do not unplug it......


I didn't have to when the electric board broke. The plus is currently plugged into a long extension wire from the dining room into the kitchen. I am waiting for a new, larger board. The one we have was put in in the 1930's when electricity was first put into ordinary houses. I've been quoted £12,660 to completely rewire everything from scratch! They can forget that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, dull and rainy London!! I am meeting our Chris for lunch today so don't worry if you find your ears are burning!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay dry, safe and happy!!! xxxxxxxxx


If you are still with her give her a hug from me.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Would a motorized chair be better for you?


yes, at this point in time I do believe so. I have started the process.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


selfies never do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


Two beautiful sisters. Love you both xxxxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have heard from my doctor, that the Health Minister is getting in on the pain medication usage, and the doctors are being told to change patients from narcotic pain relief, to other types of medications; because of the number of people dying from overdoses. This would work well, if the alternative medications worked well, and didn't have so many dangerous side-effects!
> 
> That's my little episode on the soapbox, I weep now step down! xoxo[/
> Most of the over doses are due to people misusing the medication. They are ruining it for those of us who actually need it and use it properly. :sm13:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture of the bag Linky got me for my birthday


Lovely!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought the same thing. Sisters with similar hairdo's. You both look fantastic.


SaxonLady said:


> Two beautiful sisters. Love you both xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard from my doctor, that the Health Minister is getting in on the pain medication usage, and the doctors are being told to change patients from narcotic pain relief, to other types of medications; because of the number of people dying from overdoses. This would work well, if the alternative medications worked well, and didn't have so many dangerous side-effects!
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard from my doctor, that the Health Minister is getting in on the pain medication usage, and the doctors are being told to change patients from narcotic pain relief, to other types of medications; because of the number of people dying from overdoses. This would work well, if the alternative medications worked well, and didn't have so many dangerous side-effects!
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't have to when the electric board broke. The plus is currently plugged into a long extension wire from the dining room into the kitchen. I am waiting for a new, larger board. The one we have was put in in the 1930's when electricity was first put into ordinary houses. I've been quoted £12,660 to completely rewire everything from scratch! They can forget that.


Words fail me - and that doesn't happen often!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If you are still with her give her a hug from me.


I gave her a hug from everyone!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I gave her a hug from everyone!!! xxx


Thank you. Hope you had a lovely time. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I gave her a hug from everyone!!! xxx


That's lovely, thank you


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, polar fleece rules the world right now. The workers at the farm wear it in this heat to protect from the sun. I would burn up!!!
> 
> My alpaca is all natural colors from white to black. I suppose it would be OK in the white, but I don't really want a pastel. I have some almost Kelly green wool that might be interesting with bits of the purple. I'll have to play. Broke a nail wayyyyyyyy back while cleaning sink faucet and won't be able to do much of anything with bandage on (and finger of plastic glove over it to keep blood off the material I'm cutting.)


Green and purple is one of my favourite mixes, those two colours work well together!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And here I am just going to start the Gabapentin. Would love the name of your new drug to suggest to GP, as she is not the one who prescribed the Gabapentin and may not renew it when it comes due.


The new one I started is Palexia (I think the other name is Tapentadol), it works to a certain point, as all of them have in the past, for me, but I am on the maximum dose; so there is nowhere for me to go, when it stops working! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> LOVE THAT!!!!!! I'll have to search for book. I see they have yarn kits, but I kind of like to pick my own.


The book is available from stores all over USA, but only in 2 states in Australia!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad to know there is another person in this world that has no sense of direction. I have absolutely NONE!!! Never have.


DH & I are the same, if he needs me to tell him which direction to go when we are on a trip, I tell him "your way or my way" because both of us have trouble knowing which way is left and right! I have problems with it, because I am ambidextrous, but I don't know why he has problems! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've got your back Jynx. I'm getting tired of employer's games around employee's pay. And management wonders why we won't work for free!!! :sm14: :sm16: :sm22: :sm03: (I need more emojis)
> I'd tell DD when you are going to go pound on the desks. She may not be able to pound the desks with you, but I am sure that she would support your efforts.


There are a huge amount on the internet! I used to have them, but they got lost when my tablet upgraded a couple of updates ago, I am missing them, so I need to reload them!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have GPS. :sm17:


Yes we have that now, and it is brilliant, now that we have one that can be updated whenever the road system is altered in Adelaide! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


You are looking good, and the cut suits you! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard from my doctor, that the Health Minister is getting in on the pain medication usage, and the doctors are being told to change patients from narcotic pain relief, to other types of medications; because of the number of people dying from overdoses. This would work well, if the alternative medications worked well, and didn't have so many dangerous side-effects!
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Sorry I haven't been on today. It hasn't been one of my better days. I'm at Stephens now and all is fine. I've bought two Guinea pigs tonight from pets at home. They are supposed to be for the boys but mam and dad are claiming them also. We've yet to name them. The shop called them John and bob....say no more. I haven't seen the news today so I don't know how the hurricane is progressing. I hope all is good. I must catch up now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I haven't been on today. It hasn't been one of my better days. I'm at Stephens now and all is fine. I've bought two Guinea pigs tonight from pets at home. They are supposed to be for the boys but mam and dad are claiming them also. We've yet to name them. The shop called them John and bob....say no more. I haven't seen the news today so I don't know how the hurricane is progressing. I hope all is good. I must catch up now.


Se nding you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Se nding you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


Some people look different without their glasses... your eye make up is beautiful! The "do" is cute too! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


A beautiful picture of you both!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I agree the majority of the over doses and deaths are caused by illegal or misuse of the drugs. Wish they would not use total over doses in their figures, but used the number of over doses of those that are using the med correctly from doctors prescription.


I wish also that, not just for me, but for all of those who suffer much more than I do! These are the ones who are beng let down by their government no matter which country they live in. In Australia, those who are already using THC, are being made into criminals, while they wait for the medical marijuana, when they could have been using the plant, keeping their pain managed as well as it could be managed, until the Medical Marijuana becomes available for the people who need this type of medication! ????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did some of those a while back for my cousin's grands. xx


Love them! I'll have to look up that pattern and do one for DD's stocking this year as a gag gift.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice to see you Polly and well done on finding another knitting group. xx


I'm reading posts as a can. Nice to hear from you. I glad you have singing time. I am told my voice isn't good for singing so I only do in the car. I've done a few booties but the last hasn't been finished as neatly as I usually do. I tried a few methods but the edges are not going together right/ I've done them 3 ways. I think it's time to just say good enough and move on. I'm concerned for my aunt and uncle who live in Florida and are staying through the storm. I wouldn't. They expect it might not be too bad where they are but you can't tell what will happen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm hopeless too, I can go into a shop, come out and not know which way I was going. I've also been known to say turn right, pointing to my left. xx :sm16:


I am so left-handed, I only turn left so when I come out of a store at the mall, I can tell by the window display if I need to go back the other direction. I usually drive by landmark so am in big trouble when they change the billboards or change a building. At least I have GPS now, not that I believe her all the time! If us directionally challenged all get together one day it will be like watching the Three Blind Mice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a wet Wales, shopping day today and DH has a hearing re-assessment first. Hopefully out to dinner then home and squares, hope I don't get too bored too soon if I'm doing a dressing gown will need a lot of squares. See you later. xx


When I am Doing a project like that I try to assemble some as I go along to feel like I'm getting somewhere. I'd start with the sleeves and the bodice so you could have a bed jacket if you really get sick of it and then you could lengthen if the mood struck.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You can get tiny buttons. I bought some at a dolls house fair.


Now that you say that, I do have some really tiny blue and black I bought for eyes for something. We used to have a wonderful store for miniatures and doll houses when DH and DD were building one. That center is gone now and I'd forgotten about the miniature store. They also had a left-handed store which was fun since all 4 of us are left handed.... and a woman who made bobbin lace. I've since met a master of that and she has done two sheep for me and given me lessons.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes we have that now, and it is brilliant, now that we have one that can be updated whenever the road system is altered in Adelaide! ????????


I actually meant to say that we finally replaced our old one, which we couldn't update with current, altered maps; with one that we can upgrade the maps, and have up to date maps when ever we needed to do it! ????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You broke a nail really low down then hun? Ouch, I feel for you, we so take our fingers for granted until one of them is painful, hope it doesn't hurt too much and it stops bleeding soon!! xxxx


It doesn't hurt now but I bent it way back so it snapped half way into the nail bed. I'm afraid to take off the bandage to see how bad it is. It is my nail, but I can have a tip put on if I can bare taking the gel polish off! That takes some soaking. No more glove, no more bleeding but sure looks weird with the others being as long as daggers right now. I was too busy to go get them done last week so they really are too long and get in the way when using the rotary cutter. (Meaning, I'm not very careful and sometimes trim towards my hand... bad habit.)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


I posted on this earlier, but I meant to comment on the likeness of the pair of you,and you must have had a wonderful time, as you both look so relaxed! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Se nding you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


From me also! xoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 11'C (52'F).
> Last night the highway was closed. Our provincial police were chasing a fleeing suspect on the highway, got hit by the suspect, hit each other and one of the cop cars hit a highway maintenance truck and was pretty destroyed. The suspect got away. There is a racetrack near here where they could practice driving at high speed. Just saying.
> This morning the highway is backed up again because they were replacing two bridges overnight and that work has taken a little longer than they thought it would (it always does).
> I ended up frogging the mystery KAL that I was working on. One of the cats jumped onto me and my knitting, which came off the needles. I thought I would frog back to the lifeline which worked great until the end. The lifeline was a little short and had pulled away from the end when the knitting had stretched so I lost the side stitches and couldn't get them back. I tried frogging back a few more rows, but couldn't get the end stitches right so the whole thing went into the frog pond. I started again and did 3 repeats of the 9 that I needed to do.
> ...


But you sure are in need of that vacation! How far are you from the airport? Could Stewart take you? I'm probably 20 miles bu we have a private shuttle service that does a good job and is not cheap but a lot better than parking if gone any length of time.

We were coming home from volleyball and dinner this evening and I almost asked G to to stop by the mall. Good thing I didn't. As we passed that exit, there were all these flashing lights. Maintenance of some sort and the cars were backed up for miles. They usually announce that sort of thing on TV, but not this one or it came up unexpectedly. What a mess.

Those high speed chases seem to do more harm than good sometimes. DH had to swerve to miss being hit by a speeding squad car during a chase and got a flat on the highway. (He is going to the farm tomorrow and reclaiming his wallet... YEAH.... The house will be quiet in the morning so I can sleep in.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've got your back Jynx. I'm getting tired of employer's games around employee's pay. And management wonders why we won't work for free!!! :sm14: :sm16: :sm22: :sm03: (I need more emojis)
> I'd tell DD when you are going to go pound on the desks. She may not be able to pound the desks with you, but I am sure that she would support your efforts.


I've run projects and offices for some pretty big companies and have done my fair share of personnel work as well. I truly thought DD was being a little paranoid with some of the stories about this place. NOPE.... They really are in serious need of some guidance. She has feelers out and I will be thrilled when she relocates. Her direct boss is certifiable. He only has two remote people reporting to him and did not bother to introduce himself for two months. He was only hired because no one else wanted the job and has no clue what he is doing. Fortunately, they have no one else that can do what she does so she is secure for the time being, but not a good working environment. They were even calling her when we were in a dressing room in Ireland because they could not manage to get her health insurance changed correctly or on time. They were putting her in a Chicago plan when she is in Dallas. Rant over. I just really have never seen a place so unprofessional and unstructured. (BTW, I have their super secure computer and it will not be returned until I have check in hand. The problem with that is they probably don't remember they sent it to me!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


I LIKE! Very chic.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Apparently one of the planes was taking off just as the winds started hitting. That's cutting it close.


 :sm06: :sm06: Too close Bet no one will forget that ride! I asked DD where she was flying this month so I would know if I should worry more. She has been doing turns but is going to Germany tomorrow. Out of the country and off this continent may be best!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Noooo, just add more mitre squares and diamonds, one or two colours. If you get the book from Jane Slicer-Smith, it has the instructions how to make the half-squares, and other shapes that you need to turn the squares into something that fits a more rounded human body.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have an alpaca zip jacket that is double knit with all natural colours. It has become a little fuzzy because I love wearing it. It does have some pops of blue yarn with the white to black.
> When I worked on the farm we used to be covered all the time with long sleeve linen or cotton/polyester shirts, never polar fleece. And the shirts were all oversize so the breeze could blow into them and cool us down. I used to use my father's old shirts. I would boil into a puddle if I had to wear polar fleece while working on the farm.


Love alpaca and love men's oversize shirts. My natural alpaca socks with alpacas knit in are getting a little worn, but I can't part with them. I may add a suede sole and make slippers for winter out of them.

I don't know how the worker's do it here. I would have heat stroke.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


How nice and a lovely picture of two lovely ladies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't have to when the electric board broke. The plus is currently plugged into a long extension wire from the dining room into the kitchen. I am waiting for a new, larger board. The one we have was put in in the 1930's when electricity was first put into ordinary houses. I've been quoted £12,660 to completely rewire everything from scratch! They can forget that.


Our is not that old but it is a box that is no longer recommended so every time I have a repairman, they want to rewire the house. NOPE! It works just fine for us. Now if DH would just fix the oven.

As I had lovely pumpkin custard with gingersnaps and whipped cream for desert after my pecan maple fried chicken, DH started talking about fall and Thanksgiving turkey. I told him there would not be one if I didn't have two functioning ovens and that it was not to be taken out of wall and left on a dolly for more than a day or two with wires exposed and a place for the kittens to hide even if the power was off. He does love Thanksgiving dinner and wants me to make my one and only meal of the year so we shall see just how soon that gets moved to the top of the list. I did mention I would be happy to locate a repairman but not waiting until the week before!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> yes, at this point in time I do believe so. I have started the process.


Good for you. If it makes life easier and you can get out more, it will be a good thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard from my doctor, that the Health Minister is getting in on the pain medication usage, and the doctors are being told to change patients from narcotic pain relief, to other types of medications; because of the number of people dying from overdoses. This would work well, if the alternative medications worked well, and didn't have so many dangerous side-effects!
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The new one I started is Palexia (I think the other name is Tapentadol), it works to a certain point, as all of them have in the past, for me, but I am on the maximum dose; so there is nowhere for me to go, when it stops working! ????


Thanks. I wonder if alternating between two different drugs would work for you so that your system did not adjust to one to the point of it being ineffective.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are a huge amount on the internet! I used to have them, but they got lost when my tablet upgraded a couple of updates ago, I am missing them, so I need to reload them!


Which post did you mean? What is on the internet? (Hate when things upgrade. I lost some of my European pictures when they "upgraded" the pictures on I-pad.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I haven't been on today. It hasn't been one of my better days. I'm at Stephens now and all is fine. I've bought two Guinea pigs tonight from pets at home. They are supposed to be for the boys but mam and dad are claiming them also. We've yet to name them. The shop called them John and bob....say no more. I haven't seen the news today so I don't know how the hurricane is progressing. I hope all is good. I must catch up now.


Sorry it's been a rough day. The little furry fellows sound like a good distraction for a bit. The hurricane is supposed to make landfall sometime tomorrow. Last I heard, if you had not evacuated by midnight Friday to stay put and not get on the roads All air service is not discontinued.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tiny kitten just jumped on chest and is purring loudly. She says it is time to go to bed. Se you all tomorrow.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> My son had a hamster called Hammie...we read a delightful book called" Hammie Hamster Where are You ". where they show the hamster moving from one building to the next on a block. Quite cute. If you can find the book I think Oscar would like it.


I will search that out thank you.xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Hope you had a lovely time. Xx


Yes, it was lovely, managed to find a shop that sells yarn and popped in tot he fabric shop too!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going shopping to start getting in supplies for Mr P while I am away. He can cook anything as long as it doesn't take longer than 5 mins in the microvwave!

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Some people look different without their glasses... your eye make up is beautiful! The "do" is cute too! xoxox


Thank you Trish, I only generally use a little eye make up but felt like 'glamming up' for the picture, glad you liked it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading posts as a can. Nice to hear from you. I glad you have singing time. I am told my voice isn't good for singing so I only do in the car. I've done a few booties but the last hasn't been finished as neatly as I usually do. I tried a few methods but the edges are not going together right/ I've done them 3 ways. I think it's time to just say good enough and move on. I'm concerned for my aunt and uncle who live in Florida and are staying through the storm. I wouldn't. They expect it might not be too bad where they are but you can't tell what will happen.


I wish your aunt and uncle and easy time of it through the next hours, don't know that I would be brave enough to stay!! I'm sure the bootees look great and they do say that only God is perfect!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> It takes forever for drugs to be approved in Canada. It seems we only approve after the US and England have been using the drugs for years. Fortunately for most with chronic pain, it's easy to get the license for medical marijuana, and there are lots of dispensaries. The lady in the cubical next to me has a license, but I know her sons abuse that license. Apparently there are very few side effects from the medical marijuana.


A friend who has MS take marijuana, it's the only thing that gets rid of her pain. Not sure if it's the medical one though! Wish somebody could invent a pain-killer without side-effects, I would be first in the queue.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


It's a great cut & it suits you! Of course I have seen it in person!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've run projects and offices for some pretty big companies and have done my fair share of personnel work as well. I truly thought DD was being a little paranoid with some of the stories about this place. NOPE.... They really are in serious need of some guidance. She has feelers out and I will be thrilled when she relocates. Her direct boss is certifiable. He only has two remote people reporting to him and did not bother to introduce himself for two months. He was only hired because no one else wanted the job and has no clue what he is doing. Fortunately, they have no one else that can do what she does so she is secure for the time being, but not a good working environment. They were even calling her when we were in a dressing room in Ireland because they could not manage to get her health insurance changed correctly or on time. They were putting her in a Chicago plan when she is in Dallas. Rant over. I just really have never seen a place so unprofessional and unstructured. (BTW, I have their super secure computer and it will not be returned until I have check in hand. The problem with that is they probably don't remember they sent it to me!)


You're probably right with your last comment, what an awful company, makes you wonder how they keep going but for DD's sake, I hope they do!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks terrific! You & Chris have a great time. My girlfriend and her husband have been meandering around England and posting photos which has really whet my desire to get back there. Their latest photos are from Canterbury and I'm just amazed at the place. Over here, anything 200 years old is OLD.


My brother lives in Canterbury, I would love to I've in that part of GB.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Which post did you mean? What is on the internet? (Hate when things upgrade. I lost some of my European pictures when they "upgraded" the pictures on I-pad.)


Emojis!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's a great cut & it suits you! Of course I have seen it in person!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely lunch with Chris and I good old catch up!!


It was so great to meet up with June, it's been a long time since we met up! I look a bit scared in this photo, I can assure you I wasn't, I was very happy to be out with our June. I am looking forward to meeting up again to hear about the next trip.????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> If you are still with her give her a hug from me.


Thank you I will take it from here, sending one back to you. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was lovely, managed to find a shop that sells yarn and popped in tot he fabric shop too!!! xxxx


We live it up! It was a good place for me as I didn't have to walk anywhere far, we must do it again soon. We found a little cafe, had a good cuppa didn't we?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up again. As I have said I enjoyed my meet up with June. I don't get out very often & never on my own. My DD & DH drove me to meet June & they ended up having lunch at the same place but didn't sit near us! DD did keep walking by & talking to us. 
I am just going to get ready for my Oscar's birthday party. He loves to be outside so we are going to a huge wooded area, taking lots of 'rubbish' food the kids love. We have coats, umbrellas & suntan ready. I was supposed to have made the birthday cake but his mum took over my kitchen last night. The cake was a disaster as she couldn't get it out of the tin. They are out now trying to get a ready made one. I am going to make a cake later for tomorrow, when it's his birthday. Bye for now have a good day. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We live it up! It was a good place for me as I didn't have to walk anywhere far, we must do it again soon. We found a little cafe, had a good cuppa didn't we?


Yes, it was nice, maybe we'll have lunch there next time?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. As I have said I enjoyed my meet up with June. I don't get out very often & never on my own. My DD & DH drove me to meet June & they ended up having lunch at the same place but didn't sit near us! DD did keep walking by & talking to us.
> I am just going to get ready for my Oscar's birthday party. He loves to be outside so we are going to a huge wooded area, taking lots of 'rubbish' food the kids love. We have coats, umbrellas & suntan ready. I was supposed to have made the birthday cake but his mum took over my kitchen last night. The cake was a disaster as she couldn't get it out of the tin. They are out now trying to get a ready made one. I am going to make a cake later for tomorrow, when it's his birthday. Bye for now have a good day. Xx


Have a lovely time up the woods, hope it keeps warm and fine for you all!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Trish, I only generally use a little eye make up but felt like 'glamming up' for the picture, glad you liked it!! xxxx


You look fantastic xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. As I have said I enjoyed my meet up with June. I don't get out very often & never on my own. My DD & DH drove me to meet June & they ended up having lunch at the same place but didn't sit near us! DD did keep walking by & talking to us.
> I am just going to get ready for my Oscar's birthday party. He loves to be outside so we are going to a huge wooded area, taking lots of 'rubbish' food the kids love. We have coats, umbrellas & suntan ready. I was supposed to have made the birthday cake but his mum took over my kitchen last night. The cake was a disaster as she couldn't get it out of the tin. They are out now trying to get a ready made one. I am going to make a cake later for tomorrow, when it's his birthday. Bye for now have a good day. Xx


Have a great day. Happy birthday Oscar xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I slept well hope you all did too. Nothing planned for today. The New Guinea pigs still have not been named. Richard wanted to call one of them Basil because he has long hair like a brush. Hence Basil brush. That went down like a lead balloon with Matthew. Will they ever agree?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I slept well hope you all did too. Nothing planned for today. The New Guinea pigs still have not been named. Richard wanted to call one of them Basil because he has long hair like a brush. Hence Basil brush. That went down like a lead balloon with Matthew. Will they ever agree?


Morning dear, can't they name one each for goodness sake?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning dear, can't they name one each for goodness sake?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Aahhhh. That was the idea, but that's too simple.... :sm04:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Aahhhh. That was the idea, but that's too simple.... :sm04:


Oh dear!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Susan! xxxooo


and me Susan. Hang on in there girl and think of Worthing in the sun and baby guinea pigs and beautiful soft yarn and us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My brother lives in Canterbury, I would love to I've in that part of GB.


It's definitely on the list to visit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you I will take it from here, sending one back to you. Xx


received with thanks. I need the warmth of a hug! The sun is shining and the sky is blue and white, but it is cold indoors.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We live it up! It was a good place for me as I didn't have to walk anywhere far, we must do it again soon. We found a little cafe, had a good cuppa didn't we?


It sounds like the perfect meet-up to me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You look fantastic xx


I have to admit that I didn't notice. I was looking at the hairstyle and you always look beautiful to me. Strange for a portrait artist but I have always seen auras more than details; I see the expression; the warmth or coldness. A bit animalistic I suppose.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a great day. Happy birthday Oscar xx


and from me. Enjoy. I hope the weather is like it is here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I slept well hope you all did too. Nothing planned for today. The New Guinea pigs still have not been named. Richard wanted to call one of them Basil because he has long hair like a brush. Hence Basil brush. That went down like a lead balloon with Matthew. Will they ever agree?


Tell them you bought them and you'll name them! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Tell them you bought them and you'll name them! xx


excellent idea. Do that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> excellent idea. Do that.


I thank you xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was nice, maybe we'll have lunch there next time?! xxx


I was thinking that!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx




All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.

Gatehouse is gone. In its place is a huge pile of debris that landed there from the winds. 

Pedro concrete wall … gone

Concrete buildings survived. Roofs gone or damaged. 

Except for the waterfront chalets 46-52 … They are gone. No sign of where they went. 

The new beach goes from the water's edge back to where the studios used to be. It's about 200 feet. 

Hurricane shutters on units left are gone as well as the contents of all the houses … presumably sucked out by the wind … no sign of where the furniture, cabinets, appliances, etc., went. 

The units' contents have been stripped by the hurricane. 

The villa is standing … no further detail.

Papagayo is standing but may not be sound structurally. All the contents are gone. 

The utility plant is covered with debris so Bert and Steve could not get a close look at the generators, switch panel, etc. It looks like there was about 5' of water in that area, which means salvaging the electric plant is in doubt. 

The reception building is still standing. The front desk and other furnishings are gone. 

The tennis courts are gone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx
> 
> All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are not feeling so good and so sorry for all your friends and the damage in St Martin's. I hope no one was hurt xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you are not feeling so good and so sorry for all your friends and the damage in St Martin's. I hope no one was hurt xxxx


Have e-mailed their emergency mail address but they know even less as there is no communication links to St. Martin yet and guess what the address is based in Florida!!xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. I wonder if alternating between two different drugs would work for you so that your system did not adjust to one to the point of it being ineffective.


Apparently this one doesn't play nice with other high level analgesics, so unfortunately that wouldn't work with this one! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you are not feeling so good and so sorry for all your friends and the damage in St Martin's. I hope no one was hurt xxxx


From me also xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are a huge amount on the internet! I used to have them, but they got lost when my tablet upgraded a couple of updates ago, I am missing them, so I need to reload them





Dreamweaver said:


> Which post did you mean? What is on the internet? (Hate when things upgrade. I lost some of my European pictures when they "upgraded" the pictures on I-pad.)


Jynx my post was in answer to Nitzi's comment about there not being enough variety in her emojis. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx
> 
> All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...


I feared this after seeing the news. I doubt that there will be enough time to rebuild prior to your going there in January. I do hope, however, that they do get some assistance to get the necessities of electricity, safe water, open roads, and all of the other basics for their needs. Just getting buildings up is one thing, but then to get them all furnished, etc. is quite the daunting undertaking. Saying prayers for all impacted by the storm and hope they have the resiliency they need to rebuild.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> excellent idea. Do that.


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you are not feeling so good and so sorry for all your friends and the damage in St Martin's. I hope no one was hurt xxxx


Oh, Jacky, I completely agree with all Josephine has said! I'm so sorry! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Ds and dil r going to a neighbors for an hour so I'm tucked up un bed like a good grandma...haha. The new additions to the family have become very tame and play beautifully together. One is definitely called basil, but the other is not named yet...it's a Guinea pig for lords sake not a ship....going to catch up. Very concerned about Florida and purely and Kenny, jean and tom ,kennys sister and husband.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx
> 
> All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...


I'm sad for you barny, but you may end up somewhere else. I hope that no one was killed or hurt there. That's the main thing. We are lucky here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ds and dil r going to a neighbors for an hour so I'm tucked up un bed like a good grandma...haha. The new additions to the family have become very tame and play beautifully together. One is definitely called basil, but the other is not named yet...it's a Guinea pig for lords sake not a ship....going to catch up. Very concerned about Florida and purely and Kenny, jean and tom ,kennys sister and husband.


As one is basil why not something like parsley, thyme or ever herby. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> As one is basil why not something like parsley, thyme or ever herby. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I like Basil and Herby! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> As one is basil why not something like parsley, thyme or ever herby. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Oregano, tarragon, hissop, chocolate mint, marjoram, winter savoury, feverfew?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ds and dil r going to a neighbors for an hour so I'm tucked up un bed like a good grandma...haha. The new additions to the family have become very tame and play beautifully together. One is definitely called basil, but the other is not named yet...it's a Guinea pig for lords sake not a ship....going to catch up. Very concerned about Florida and purely and Kenny, jean and tom ,kennys sister and husband.


Very concerned indeed. My sister decided to stick it out in the Tampa area. My brother from Orlando is up on Cape Cod though--smart thing to do.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Oregano, tarragon, hissop, chocolate mint, marjoram, winter savoury, feverfew?


Now you're showing off. xx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oregano, tarragon, hissop, chocolate mint, marjoram, winter savoury, feverfew?


Sage!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx
> 
> All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...


So sorry love but it could have been worse, you could have been there when it hit!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very concerned indeed. My sister decided to stick it out in the Tampa area. My brother from Orlando is up on Cape Cod though--smart thing to do.


Does your brother reckon he's far enough away? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> So sorry love but it could have been worse, you could have been there when it hit!! Xxxx


Yes, luckily the whole resort shuts for September so no holiday makers there and any staff that were there were evacuated from there, but of course their homes will have been affected. If we can't go I shall just have to look forward to something else instead. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now you're showing off. xx :sm23:


Purple sage? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sage!


Snap but mines purple xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Does your brother reckon he's far enough away? xx


That's where his girlfriend is from so probably visiting her family as well.

We're planning to go to nephew's wedding in Colorado (sister's oldest son) so sure hope she's able to attend also. I'm sure we'll here storm stories. I hope she changed her mind and headed out. My girlfriend is about ten miles from my sister and she's staying put too. Crazy in my minds. These are both Midwest ladies, but have been in FL long enough to see the damage hurricanes can cause.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Purple sage? Xxx


That name is bigger than the hamster. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Snap but mines purple xxx


Of course, what else. xx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Snap but mines purple xxx


All the better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's where his girlfriend is from so probably visiting her family as well.
> 
> We're planning to go to nephew's wedding in Colorado (sister's oldest son) so sure hope she's able to attend also. I'm sure we'll here storm stories. I hope she changed her mind and headed out. My girlfriend is about ten miles from my sister and she's staying put too. Crazy in my minds. These are both Midwest ladies, but have been in FL long enough to see the damage hurricanes can cause.


Hope everyone keeps safe. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope everyone keeps safe. Xxx


Thanks. The wedding is in two weeks.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just been outside to have a look before I locked up. It's a lovely moonlit and starry night and freezing cold. At least it's stopped raining, which it has done for most of the day. But boy is it cold out there. xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished this little skirt for my DGN which I started when she was about 5 mos. old and Friday she will be two :sm06:


Nice! And so glad it took awhile to finish as it makes me look normal. :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Nice! And so glad it took awhile to finish as it makes me look normal. :sm09:


Hi Lynn, how you doing? Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx
> 
> All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are not so good today hope you soon feel better. However finding out about your holiday home must make you feel so sad. I just hope that nobody was hurt on the island. Let's hope you hear some good news soon about friends out there & the possibility of your holiday next year. Xxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is basically what I do also. When I thought that there was nothing else they could give me when I refused to continue taking Gabapentin (I think that is its name ), and I told my doc that if there was nothing else I would much rather risk an illegal drug of my choice; but fortunately a new medication had just been released onto the PBS list, so was also quite inexpensive for me, and it does work quite well, just not all the time! ????????


Sorry. It's so hard when something doesn't work all the time or has side effects worse than the condition being treated. Ugh. I can not take Gabapentin or Lyrica. We just do what we can huh? All we can do. 
:sm19:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Oregano, tarragon, hissop, chocolate mint, marjoram, winter savoury, feverfew?


The baby pigs in our family are called Pipsqueak & Honey. Oscar's hamster is called Milo, my DD is calling it B***** nuisance because it's so noisy in the evening! I did tell her.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

It's mental hut & cant sleep! Had a great time at the park with Oscar & his friends. They all played so well for over 3 hours. I dread to think how many cakes they ate, all the healthy things went untouched, of course. We were on top of a hill & watched the black clouds approaching. We had lots of thunder & lightening but no rain, it was really strange. The kids loved watching the storm. As we got home it started to rain. Tomorrow we are all going to the Thames Barrier, they close it once a year for testing & they have lots going on for the kids. I just hope it's not too cold by the river. We are then going to Oscar's favourite place to eat for his birthday lunch. It's a small cafe where he has been going all his little life, so he will have another cake there. Hope you all have a good day. I'm off to find a book to read in bed, night night from mE. Xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It takes forever for drugs to be approved in Canada. It seems we only approve after the US and England have been using the drugs for years. Fortunately for most with chronic pain, it's easy to get the license for medical marijuana, and there are lots of dispensaries. The lady in the cubical next to me has a license, but I know her sons abuse that license. Apparently there are very few side effects from the medical marijuana.


I haven't found any marijuana strains that help me. But many people do. And there are a lot of people with the license who just want to get high.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx
> 
> All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...


Oh that is so sad! I really hate to hear that.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Your dinner sounds lush!!! Sorry your cape was too small, if it didn't fit you, do you know anyone with a Barbi doll? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm06:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lynn, how you doing? Xx


Doing ok thanks and you? I'm trying to keep up with everyone and what's going on with all of you. I wish the smoke would go away. I miss seeing blue skies and sunshine. But I shouldn't complain. We are still safe. And I can only imagine living in the S.E. With the hurricanes going on. Oh my! So scary. 
So so sad.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull and windy Wales. Having a quiet day today as I still don't feel 100%. Probably do more squares if I can find anything on the TV for background entertainment. Fat chance on a weekend. I was going to do my ironing but that can wait. See you later. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was lovely, managed to find a shop that sells yarn and popped in tot he fabric shop too!!! xxxx


Friend, Food, Fabric and Fiber. It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning from a grey NE UK. I'm going home today. I've enjoyed my weekend again. But I enjoy home too. Have a great day. X


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I slept well hope you all did too. Nothing planned for today. The New Guinea pigs still have not been named. Richard wanted to call one of them Basil because he has long hair like a brush. Hence Basil brush. That went down like a lead balloon with Matthew. Will they ever agree?


No... they are brothers.
:sm16: :sm16: 
Two boys, to Guinea pigs. Each could name one?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No... they are brothers.
> :sm16: :sm16:
> Two boys, to Guinea pigs. Each could name one?


that's what they are suppose to be doing. I think they need a problem. I've never known such a fuss to name a flipping Guinea pig. I'm staying out of it. What are you doing up now anyway"? Are you ok?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx
> 
> All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had such a bad night. Worrying about the storm can't help either.

DH and I were discussing your trip and, sad to say, thought you should maybe think of Cancun, Mexico or some other nice warm spot. It sounds as though you go to this place every year and know the people well. As you stated, the damage in huge. The other big problem with repairing all that and restocking is that supplies from the US, like plywood, are going to be scarce as hen's teeth for a good long time because of the extreme damage in Houston and Florida and it isn't over yet. Those supplies will most likely have to come from elsewhere at a higher price and farther distance. I so hope that all will eventually be restored, but I think it will take a long time. Hope I'm wrong.

I'm afraid to even turn on the news tomorrow but have to because we have people in harm's way in Florida. I'm actually relieved that DD picked up a trip to Germany so that she is not anywhere near this weather.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have e-mailed their emergency mail address but they know even less as there is no communication links to St. Martin yet and guess what the address is based in Florida!!xx


I'm laughing through tears. Ironically, we have been looking for a certain type of barn light for over a year and found one today that is perfect and on sale AND made in the USA...... in Florida! I called with a question and got a recording that they are closed due to weather. I ordered it but not looking for a quick delivery!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I feared this after seeing the news. I doubt that there will be enough time to rebuild prior to your going there in January. I do hope, however, that they do get some assistance to get the necessities of electricity, safe water, open roads, and all of the other basics for their needs. Just getting buildings up is one thing, but then to get them all furnished, etc. is quite the daunting undertaking. Saying prayers for all impacted by the storm and hope they have the resiliency they need to rebuild.


Well stated and a hearty AMEN to that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Friend, Food, Fabric and Fiber. It doesn't get any better than that!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very concerned indeed. My sister decided to stick it out in the Tampa area. My brother from Orlando is up on Cape Cod though--smart thing to do.


Son-in-law's sister, partner and teen daughter are also in Tampa area and are just a couple blocks off the beach. They also own a pharmacy there so we are anxiously, watching, waiting and praying.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sage!


Perfect, since Rosemary is out of the question!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry you had such a bad night. Worrying about the storm can't help either.
> 
> DH and I were discussing your trip and, sad to say, thought you should maybe think of Cancun, Mexico or some other nice warm spot. It sounds as though you go to this place every year and know the people well. As you stated, the damage in huge. The other big problem with repairing all that and restocking is that supplies from the US, like plywood, are going to be scarce as hen's teeth for a good long time because of the extreme damage in Houston and Florida and it isn't over yet. Those supplies will most likely have to come from elsewhere at a higher price and farther distance. I so hope that all will eventually be restored, but I think it will take a long time. Hope I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm afraid to even turn on the news tomorrow but have to because we have people in harm's way in Florida. I'm actually relieved that DD picked up a trip to Germany so that she is not anywhere near this weather.


Yes I think I am slowly resigning myself to the fact that we won't be going this year. There is so much damage there, they generate their electricity - ruined, desalinate their water - ruined. Even if they get the buildings done I'm not sure the whole island infrastructure will be up and running by then and of course there could be health hazards. Just need to know what is happening and that everyone is safe. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: x


Good afternoon oops sorry morning my lovely. What are you up to today. It's now raining here as well as being cold and windy so the heat has gone on, dinner in in the oven and that's my lot for the day. xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's where his girlfriend is from so probably visiting her family as well.
> 
> We're planning to go to nephew's wedding in Colorado (sister's oldest son) so sure hope she's able to attend also. I'm sure we'll here storm stories. I hope she changed her mind and headed out. My girlfriend is about ten miles from my sister and she's staying put too. Crazy in my minds. These are both Midwest ladies, but have been in FL long enough to see the damage hurricanes can cause.


And this one is a doozie.... When is the CO trip? I have forgotten where. I was thinking Denver or Fort Collins. Today was my nephew's wedding in Madison.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I think I am slowly resigning myself to the fact that we won't be going this year. There is so much damage there, they generate their electricity - ruined, desalinate their water - ruined. Even if they get the buildings done I'm not sure the whole island infrastructure will be up and running by then and of course there could be health hazards. Just need to know what is happening and that everyone is safe. xx


I saw some pictures from there on the tv and it did look like massive destruction. Hope you hear from them soon and that they are safe. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Doing ok thanks and you? I'm trying to keep up with everyone and what's going on with all of you. I wish the smoke would go away. I miss seeing blue skies and sunshine. But I shouldn't complain. We are still safe. And I can only imagine living in the S.E. With the hurricanes going on. Oh my! So scary.
> So so sad.


Glad you are ok and safe. We will give you a wave when we fly over next week. Yikes is it only next week now!! I'm fine. Looking forward to our trip to Vancouver Island. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon oops sorry morning my lovely. What are you up to today. It's now raining here as well as being cold and windy so the heat has gone on, dinner in in the oven and that's my lot for the day. xxxx


It's cooler here too. Told Mr. P to get the central heating sorted. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and windy Wales. Having a quiet day today as I still don't feel 100%. Probably do more squares if I can find anything on the TV for background entertainment. Fat chance on a weekend. I was going to do my ironing but that can wait. See you later. xx


Quiet days are best when you are under the weather. Hope you are feeling better soon. (Ironing can always wait! I'm actually caught up so hate to think of doing laundry tomorrow.)

Do you actually own the property in St. Martin? Like a time share or something? My brother is currently in Cabo San Lucas on their time share. My geography is so bad, I don't know whether to worry about him or not. Guess I should ask DH.

Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are ok and safe. We will give you a wave when we fly over next week. Yikes is it only next week now!! I'm fine. Looking forward to our trip to Vancouver Island. xx


What day are you off next week, getting quite excited and jealous for you, hope you can keep in touch a nice lot so we can enjoy it with you. Will have to get a map out and track where you are. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey, rain is forecast for this afternoon. Did a load of cooking yesterday and now Mr P has a dozen meals ready to fling in the microwave while I'm away. Nothing much planned for today, except I might make a new cake in my new oven. It certainly is proving to be very efficient and although it is electric it heats up very quickly. Just got to teach Mr P how to use it now.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Quiet days are best when you are under the weather. Hope you are feeling better soon. (Ironing can always wait! I'm actually caught up so hate to think of doing laundry tomorrow.)
> 
> Do you actually own the property in St. Martin? Like a time share or something? My brother is currently in Cabo San Lucas on their time share. My geography is so bad, I don't know whether to worry about him or not. Guess I should ask DH.
> 
> Sending healing vibes your way.


Thanks, luckily we don't own the property so no worries on that front, having looked at a map your brother should be fine hurricane-wise, not sure if he would have felt the earthquake at all, I don't know Mexico much. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What day are you off next week, getting quite excited and jealous for you, hope you can keep in touch a nice lot so we can enjoy it with you. Will have to get a map out and track where you are. xx


We go next Tuesday. We should have internet connections ok as we are staying near Pam for the first three nights and then near Trish for the rest of our holiday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> We go next Tuesday. We should have internet connections ok as we are staying near Pam for the first three nights and then near Trish for the rest of our holiday.


Sounds great, any room in your suitcase for a little one? xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> that's what they are suppose to be doing. I think they need a problem. I've never known such a fuss to name a flipping Guinea pig. I'm staying out of it. What are you doing up now anyway"? Are you ok?


I'm fine. I was just trying to get caught up on a couple things here but the internet is slow. It is now 5:30 AM and I don't know if I should go to bed or just skip it.

We ran out for a bite to eat and then went to see Dark Tower. I'm sure today will be full of car racing so I will probably retreat to workroom. Then again, the weather is supposed to be a little cooler today so I might try to do a little yard work. OR knit... Yeah, that sounds much better. I've been afraid to try with this sequiny yarn and the kittens, but they didn't seem to notice this evening. I guess they prefer to steal the balls of yarn instead.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds great, any room in your suitcase for a little one? xx


I'm only taking a very little suitcase with just one pair of knickers so I can bring back lots of goodies¬!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I think I am slowly resigning myself to the fact that we won't be going this year. There is so much damage there, they generate their electricity - ruined, desalinate their water - ruined. Even if they get the buildings done I'm not sure the whole island infrastructure will be up and running by then and of course there could be health hazards. Just need to know what is happening and that everyone is safe. xx


That really is the most important thing. Some of the volunteers in Houston are having some health issues because of the polluted water in the streets. There are just so many things to consider when these disasters happen and new problems at every corner. The not knowing is the worst. Hope that they get communications up and running soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm only taking a very little suitcase with just one pair of knickers so I can bring back lots of goodies¬!


Oh damn. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh damn. xx


Sorry but come and stay here when I get back xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and windy Wales. Having a quiet day today as I still don't feel 100%. Probably do more squares if I can find anything on the TV for background entertainment. Fat chance on a weekend. I was going to do my ironing but that can wait. See you later. xx


Sorry you're still not feeling so great! Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon oops sorry morning my lovely. What are you up to today. It's now raining here as well as being cold and windy so the heat has gone on, dinner in in the oven and that's my lot for the day. xxxx


Hello darlin', sorry you didn't have the good night I wished for you! I've been to Morrison's for a week's shopping and tried to unbung the bath but that's all so far! Will probably be sewing this afternoon, yay!! Grey and cold here too but not raining - yet!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey, rain is forecast for this afternoon. Did a load of cooking yesterday and now Mr P has a dozen meals ready to fling in the microwave while I'm away. Nothing much planned for today, except I might make a new cake in my new oven. It certainly is proving to be very efficient and although it is electric it heats up very quickly. Just got to teach Mr P how to use it now.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


You got one then, what did you get? I forgot to tell you that mine is a Delonghi!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We go next Tuesday. We should have internet connections ok as we are staying near Pam for the first three nights and then near Trish for the rest of our holiday.


That's actually Tuesday week, 19th!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds great, any room in your suitcase for a little one? xx


Erm....no, sorry!!!! xxxxxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm only taking a very little suitcase with just one pair of knickers so I can bring back lots of goodies¬!


Hmmmm, think I might ask for a seat at the other end of the plane for the return journey!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmmm, think I might ask for a seat at the other end of the plane for the return journey!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxx


I will wash them xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I will wash them xxxxx


That's all right then!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Erm....no, sorry!!!! xxxxxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh not you as well. xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hmmmm, think I might ask for a seat at the other end of the plane for the return journey!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxx


She can always go commando. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Nice! And so glad it took awhile to finish as it makes me look normal. :sm09:


You would be joining me in the time it asks to get a project completed! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Sorry. It's so hard when something doesn't work all the time or has side effects worse than the condition being treated. Ugh. I can not take Gabapentin or Lyrica. We just do what we can huh? All we can do.
> :sm19:


Yep! We just do what we can, with what is available; for as long as we can! :sm24: :sm24: ????
????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I haven't found any marijuana strains that help me. But many people do. And there are a lot of people with the license who just want to get high.


It looks like there are a lot of people who use a Cannabis Oil, with the majority of THC removed, so those using this oil cannot get high, but there would definitely be those who do only want to get high; would totally be looking for the complete product! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> She can always go commando. xxxx :sm23:


????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You got one then, what did you get? I forgot to tell you that mine is a Delonghi!! xxxx


Panasonic. Slowly getting used to it. Compared to my old one it has many bells and whistles. Xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull and windy Wales. Having a quiet day today as I still don't feel 100%. Probably do more squares if I can find anything on the TV for background entertainment. Fat chance on a weekend. I was going to do my ironing but that can wait. See you later. xx


Hi Jacky, I'm sorry that you aren't feeling the best, I hope you begin to feel better soon! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacky, here's something for you to ponder. If you are not able to go to St Martin in January could you persuade DH that that time could be well spent looking around UK for where you might like to move to? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Good morning ladies!


And a good afternoon to you too. How's tricks? Xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a good afternoon to you too. How's tricks? Xx


All is good. You know, part of my keeping up is time difference. Ok just an excuse I guess. :sm12: 
And how is everything in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning from a grey NE UK. I'm going home today. I've enjoyed my weekend again. But I enjoy home too. Have a great day. X


It is good to be able to spend some time with one's family, but one also needs to have ones own time also! xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Panasonic. Slowly getting used to it. Compared to my old one it has many bells and whistles. Xx


You'll soon beat it into submission!! ???? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Jacky, here's something for you to ponder. If you are not able to go to St Martin in January could you persuade DH that that time could be well spent looking around UK for where you might like to move to? Xx


What a good idea, you could have a few days away here and there!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> All is good. You know, part of my keeping up is time difference. Ok just an excuse I guess. :sm12:
> And how is everything in your neck of the woods?


All ok here. Been making a cake today. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, luckily we don't own the property so no worries on that front, having looked at a map your brother should be fine hurricane-wise, not sure if he would have felt the earthquake at all, I don't know Mexico much. xx


You are right. He is in no danger. That can't be said for my SIL's sister. Now, Tampa will take a direct hit. It is too late to get out of the state. The roads are too dangerous. I know there are no flights. I HOPE they have moved to a shelter. They are taking some of the help out of Houston and have them staged as close to FL as possible so that they can get in and start helping immediately. They are telling everyone that they need to get to the safest place possible and not leave that place until notified. After the storm, the surge is even more dangerous. I know Rookie and I will be anxiously awaiting news from our loved ones. It is not looking good. Jacksonville is at the very top of the state and we have friends there as well. Even they are now in danger. I've seen many bad ones in my life, but this is the worst.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I will wash them xxxxx


Turn them inside out every other day and they will last longer. I'm considering packing my very worst instead of best so that I can just throw everything in the trash as I go and make more room for goodies. A collapsible LARGE carry-on is a given.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Jacky, here's something for you to ponder. If you are not able to go to St Martin in January could you persuade DH that that time could be well spent looking around UK for where you might like to move to? Xx


Nice try, Britain in January isn't quite like the Caribbean, he wants sunshine and will be in bad enough mood anyway if it is cancelled. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Turn them inside out every other day and they will last longer. I'm considering packing my very worst instead of best so that I can just throw everything in the trash as I go and make more room for goodies. A collapsible LARGE carry-on is a given.


Have my fold up back pack at the ready xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice try, Britain in January isn't quite like the Caribbean, he wants sunshine and will be in bad enough mood anyway if it is cancelled. xx


No but some very pretty areas in the UK XX


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

New ovens... Nice. I know DH is just stalling on fixing my upper one in the hopes that i will just go get a new one but woud have to buy 2 for that space. We have electric and an electric glass cooktop. He would like gas cooktop. An ongoing disagreement, We actually looked at one place that had both. If we build, that will be the solution, one of each. I would be fine with just two burners. He can have the big one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Off to check up on the Tea Party. Sam has not been well lately so like to keep updated. Then I'm off to sew as well. The yard looks inviting, but think I want to do that work when DH is at work so I don't have any helpful "suggestions". He has added mulch to my favorite beds and I will be moving most of it so he doesn't notice. It is up too high and makes planting impossible and all ends up in pool. Part on order won't arrive until next week so I'll brush down sides of pool as well. The algae will still be there but it won't show and might just end up in the filters where it belongs. Enjoy your projects.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Turn them inside out every other day and they will last longer. I'm considering packing my very worst instead of best so that I can just throw everything in the trash as I go and make more room for goodies. A collapsible LARGE carry-on is a given.


That's a great idea Jynx!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice try, Britain in January isn't quite like the Caribbean, he wants sunshine and will be in bad enough mood anyway if it is cancelled. xx


What about Greece or another Mediterranean location?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Turn them inside out every other day and they will last longer. I'm considering packing my very worst instead of best so that I can just throw everything in the trash as I go and make more room for goodies. A collapsible LARGE carry-on is a given.


Are you headed their way? I sure hope so?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> New ovens... Nice. I know DH is just stalling on fixing my upper one in the hopes that i will just go get a new one but woud have to buy 2 for that space. We have electric and an electric glass cooktop. He would like gas cooktop. An ongoing disagreement, We actually looked at one place that had both. If we build, that will be the solution, one of each. I would be fine with just two burners. He can have the big one.


No gas in TN so will be looking for induction cook top. I've never seen either of those brands in operation so will check them out.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> What about Greece or another Mediterranean location?


Not really warm enough in January, anyway can't arrange anything until we know what's happening and get some money back. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not really warm enough in January, anyway can't arrange anything until we know what's happening and get some money back. xx


Oh, okay. Totally get the needing more information and the money back before making any other plans. My heart goes out to you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, okay. Totally get the needing more information and the money back before making any other plans. My heart goes out to you! xxxooo


I've just found some pictures of where we stay, on the internet, it is totally trashed. I can't see it opening for at least a year or so, just hope we are informed as soon as possible so we can reclaim our air fares. I expect the resort deposit will take a while until they can get sorted. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you headed their way? I sure hope so?


G suggested it, but I feel it is a little imposing so late in the game so we are searching for some fall color somewhere. Don't know where we will land. Printed out a map of fall color and optimum dates and may just throw a dart!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No gas in TN so will be looking for induction cook top. I've never seen either of those brands in operation so will check them out.


We have induction plate. You do need specific cookware for them to work well. I will have to take a look next time we are in the Perch store. They have it all. I'm happy with plain old electric.

We spent part of the afternoon looking at housing available in Grand Rapids, MI. My birthplace. I did say I wanted four seasons. I'm not sure our blood is thick enough for that hard a winter though. We were just tire kicking. Wish we still had the CO land, not that we could afford to build on it these days!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Wales. The heat is on and I'm staying in. Took some rubbish out and got wet and blown, that's my fresh air for the day. Have a good day one and all, see you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have induction plate. You do need specific cookware for them to work well. I will have to take a look next time we are in the Perch store. They have it all. I'm happy with plain old electric.
> 
> We spent part of the afternoon looking at housing available in Grand Rapids, MI. My birthplace. I did say I wanted four seasons. I'm not sure our blood is thick enough for that hard a winter though. We were just tire kicking. Wish we still had the CO land, not that we could afford to build on it these days!


We have an induction hob and boy does it work quick, turn your back and everything is boiling over. We have stainless steel pans which work great on it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Wales. The heat is on and I'm staying in. Took some rubbish out and got wet and blown, that's my fresh air for the day. Have a good day one and all, see you later. xx


Same sort of weather here. Hope you are feeling better. xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've just found some pictures of where we stay, on the internet, it is totally trashed. I can't see it opening for at least a year or so, just hope we are informed as soon as possible so we can reclaim our air fares. I expect the resort deposit will take a while until they can get sorted. xx


 Sure hope you can confirm fairly quickly. I am sure communications will be very high up on the list for restoration. The airlines may not be as flexible once the airport is operational again, but surely would allow a change of destination if not a refund, given the circumstances.

(Second time posting this. Internet has been goofy all evening so I'm off to bed. It is 3:30 AM and I do have a few errands to do tomorrow.) Happy new week to all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning. May get them making dorset buttons. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have induction plate. You do need specific cookware for them to work well. I will have to take a look next time we are in the Perch store. They have it all. I'm happy with plain old electric.
> 
> We spent part of the afternoon looking at housing available in Grand Rapids, MI. My birthplace. I did say I wanted four seasons. I'm not sure our blood is thick enough for that hard a winter though. We were just tire kicking. Wish we still had the CO land, not that we could afford to build on it these days!


Come with us to TN! We have Abt store here plus some very high-end specialty stores but I'd rather buy locally in TN.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We have an induction hob and boy does it work quick, turn your back and everything is boiling over. We have stainless steel pans which work great on it. xx


 Yes, that is what we bought as well, but would have to get more if that was our only cook surface. I'll have to ask DH if the new copper color ones we have work well on it, as that is his new favorite. I like them too because they clean so easily and don't have the coatings that I would rather not use. Through all the trends, I've tucked away my few old stainless, as I like it better than any of the others and all I would use if I were the cook around here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that is what we bought as well, but would have to get more if that was our only cook surface. I'll have to ask DH if the new copper color ones we have work well on it, as that is his new favorite. I like them too because they clean so easily and don't have the coatings that I would rather not use. Through all the trends, I've tucked away my few old stainless, as I like it better than any of the others and all I would use if I were the cook around here.


I still have my Lifetime set I bought at age 18. I do like the copper ones also--I have the Gotham one and DD got the Copper Chef.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Same sort of weather here. Hope you are feeling better. xxx


Yes thanks, a couple of good nights sleep worked wonders. Actually not much choice but to get better here. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes thanks, a couple of good nights sleep worked wonders. Actually not much choice but to get better here. xx :sm23:


Take it easy today. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that is what we bought as well, but would have to get more if that was our only cook surface. I'll have to ask DH if the new copper color ones we have work well on it, as that is his new favorite. I like them too because they clean so easily and don't have the coatings that I would rather not use. Through all the trends, I've tucked away my few old stainless, as I like it better than any of the others and all I would use if I were the cook around here.


We bought our pans over 40 years ago, they have a life-time guarantee and apart from an odd handle and knob (which are still replaceable) still look good. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes thanks, a couple of good nights sleep worked wonders. Actually not much choice but to get better here. xx :sm23:


Good to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Take it easy today. xxxx


OK if you insist. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK if you insist. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I do xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I do xxxx


And I always do as I'm told. xx :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> It's cooler here too. Told Mr. P to get the central heating sorted. xx


I still haven't got mine put in! I'll go & get a manual & start it myself, maybe DH will get the builders in then!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Yesterday the family came down home and we put 2 hours work into the gardens. We harvested a lot of the fruit and got about 3 stone of apples. Im giving most away. Its the best crop weve had and I only hope Albert can see it. He'd have been well pleased with it.

How is Florida?

You'll probably or probably not like to know we seem to have a name for the second guinea pig. wait for it" Wilson" !!!! Now where the dickens have they thought that up from. ????

Off to S and B today, Have a great day. x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Good morning from a grey London. I have had a great weekend. Spent Saturday with Oscar & his friends. Yesterday we went to see the Thaes Barrier close, it was quite a site. Then we all went to lunch atOscar's favourite place to eat. So much birthday cake has been consumed & so much Lego around! Going to spend today sorting my yarn, I am giving away as much as I can part with. I am really determined, then I can buy some good yarn I really want! Most of my stash was given to me anyway. Have a good day everyone & stay safe. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are right. He is in no danger. That can't be said for my SIL's sister. Now, Tampa will take a direct hit. It is too late to get out of the state. The roads are too dangerous. I know there are no flights. I HOPE they have moved to a shelter. They are taking some of the help out of Houston and have them staged as close to FL as possible so that they can get in and start helping immediately. They are telling everyone that they need to get to the safest place possible and not leave that place until notified. After the storm, the surge is even more dangerous. I know Rookie and I will be anxiously awaiting news from our loved ones. It is not looking good. Jacksonville is at the very top of the state and we have friends there as well. Even they are now in danger. I've seen many bad ones in my life, but this is the worst.


Im very concerned for your friends and everyone else. I just think USA has been handed a rough deal lately. fingers crossed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice try, Britain in January isn't quite like the Caribbean, he wants sunshine and will be in bad enough mood anyway if it is cancelled. xx


Buy him a sunbed,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice try, Britain in January isn't quite like the Caribbean, he wants sunshine and will be in bad enough mood anyway if it is cancelled. xx


You might have to remind him that a lot of folk from St Martin will probably be in a bad mood too, with loosing everything.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Yesterday the family came down home and we put 2 hours work into the gardens. We harvested a lot of the fruit and got about 3 stone of apples. Im giving most away. Its the best crop weve had and I only hope Albert can see it. He'd have been well pleased with it.
> 
> How is Florida?
> 
> ...


Well it's different. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Buy him a sunbed,


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Clear all weekend, which is why we had such chilly nights. The leaves are turning colour already. I've seen pops of red in the leaves.
We went to a Chinese buffet in Ajax that DD likes for her birthday. She was not impressed. They renovated and changed out all the machinery that keeps the food warm. I guess they are still paying for that because they cut back on the food. I don't go to a Chinese buffet to get mashed potatoes, french fries, onion rings and hot dogs!!!!! The buffet here in Port Hope is doing the same thing. DD was also complaining because they had duplicates, so 3 trays of fried rice. We liked going to this one in Ajax because of the variety and their seafood was awesome, but not this time. We also dropped into Michaels as she wanted to pick up a ball of yarn to complete her project.
The rest of the weekend I spent watching Irma in the Caribbean and Florida.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning from a grey London. I have had a great weekend. Spent Saturday with Oscar & his friends. Yesterday we went to see the Thaes Barrier close, it was quite a site. Then we all went to lunch atOscar's favourite place to eat. So much birthday cake has been consumed & so much Lego around! Going to spend today sorting my yarn, I am giving away as much as I can part with. I am really determined, then I can buy some good yarn I really want! Most of my stash was given to me anyway. Have a good day everyone & stay safe. Xxx


Have fun with the yarn stash. I really need to pull the tubs out of the back shed and see what state they are in. I guess that will need to wait now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Yesterday the family came down home and we put 2 hours work into the gardens. We harvested a lot of the fruit and got about 3 stone of apples. Im giving most away. Its the best crop weve had and I only hope Albert can see it. He'd have been well pleased with it.
> 
> How is Florida?
> 
> ...


Wilson is the name Tom Hanks gave to his football companion in the movie "Castaway".
The apple tree in the court in front of our house has been loaded this year as well. Most of the apples have fallen already and they are nice large apples, but no one ever uses them so they are left for the animals.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And I always do as I'm told. xx :sm16:


Who are you? And what have you done with Barny??? :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Buy him a sunbed,


 :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We bought our pans over 40 years ago, they have a life-time guarantee and apart from an odd handle and knob (which are still replaceable) still look good. xx


Our pans are about that old too. They're cast aluminum which I love because I can take the curly-kate steel wool to them without worrying about finish.
I do have some of the new copper coated pans, and I;m liking them. I just want a smaller frypan which wasn't available.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I still have my Lifetime set I bought at age 18. I do like the copper ones also--I have the Gotham one and DD got the Copper Chef.


Mine's the Gotham one as well. They are great for making scrambled eggs. Nothing sticks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that is what we bought as well, but would have to get more if that was our only cook surface. I'll have to ask DH if the new copper color ones we have work well on it, as that is his new favorite. I like them too because they clean so easily and don't have the coatings that I would rather not use. Through all the trends, I've tucked away my few old stainless, as I like it better than any of the others and all I would use if I were the cook around here.


They should work, because the copper coating is on the inside and the outside looks like regular steel.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning. May get them making dorset buttons. Catch you later. xxx


Sounds like a good day to stay inside and craft.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sure hope you can confirm fairly quickly. I am sure communications will be very high up on the list for restoration. The airlines may not be as flexible once the airport is operational again, but surely would allow a change of destination if not a refund, given the circumstances.
> 
> (Second time posting this. Internet has been goofy all evening so I'm off to bed. It is 3:30 AM and I do have a few errands to do tomorrow.) Happy new week to all.


DD tells me that one of the major servers for the internet was in Miami and it took some time to switch to an alternate server. (I thought there were 24 major servers. You would think that they would be able to operate with one of their members missing.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We have an induction hob and boy does it work quick, turn your back and everything is boiling over. We have stainless steel pans which work great on it. xx


I'd like an induction stovetop. I just plain don't like this stove. It was free for a reason. (One of mum's clients was getting rid of it. The client's son had bought it for her and she was going back to her old stove. That should have been a red-flag)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Who are you? And what have you done with Barny??? :sm09:


????????xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I still have my Lifetime set I bought at age 18. I do like the copper ones also--I have the Gotham one and DD got the Copper Chef.


Looks like you got your money's worth there!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We bought our pans over 40 years ago, they have a life-time guarantee and apart from an odd handle and knob (which are still replaceable) still look good. xx


You also got your money's worth!! I had a set of Swan saucepans when I got married, they were so heavy, I could hardly lift them if they were full. I am currently in dispute with Ebay about a set of Tefal pans I ordered that never arrived, the ones I am using now are about 15 years old, they don't make 'em like yours any more! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And I always do as I'm told. xx :sm16:


Yeah, right!! :sm15: Glad you are feeling better, so sorry about the state of the island and even sorrier you won't get your Caribbean break next year. xxxx :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I still haven't got mine put in! I'll go & get a manual & start it myself, maybe DH will get the builders in then!


We had problems with the water heating side of our boiler all summer but British Gas have finally sorted that. Now the central heating won't come on! :sm16: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Yesterday the family came down home and we put 2 hours work into the gardens. We harvested a lot of the fruit and got about 3 stone of apples. Im giving most away. Its the best crop weve had and I only hope Albert can see it. He'd have been well pleased with it.
> 
> How is Florida?
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of fruit, so glad it won't be left to rot now, that will please Albert too!! Did they get Wilson from Sergeant Wilson in Dad's Army? More likely, it's the name of a new film that's about to come out!! Have a good time at S & B!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning from a grey London. I have had a great weekend. Spent Saturday with Oscar & his friends. Yesterday we went to see the Thaes Barrier close, it was quite a site. Then we all went to lunch atOscar's favourite place to eat. So much birthday cake has been consumed & so much Lego around! Going to spend today sorting my yarn, I am giving away as much as I can part with. I am really determined, then I can buy some good yarn I really want! Most of my stash was given to me anyway. Have a good day everyone & stay safe. Xxx


Hi Chris, didn't make it down to the Barrier yesterday, did some sewing instead! Glad Oscar had a good birthday, bless him!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Clear all weekend, which is why we had such chilly nights. The leaves are turning colour already. I've seen pops of red in the leaves.
> We went to a Chinese buffet in Ajax that DD likes for her birthday. She was not impressed. They renovated and changed out all the machinery that keeps the food warm. I guess they are still paying for that because they cut back on the food. I don't go to a Chinese buffet to get mashed potatoes, french fries, onion rings and hot dogs!!!!! The buffet here in Port Hope is doing the same thing. DD was also complaining because they had duplicates, so 3 trays of fried rice. We liked going to this one in Ajax because of the variety and their seafood was awesome, but not this time. We also dropped into Michaels as she wanted to pick up a ball of yarn to complete her project.
> The rest of the weekend I spent watching Irma in the Caribbean and Florida.


I hope you made your feelings clear at the restaurant, make them pull their socks up!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Who are you? And what have you done with Barny??? :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We had problems with the water heating side of our boiler all summer but British Gas have finally sorted that. Now the central heating won't come on! :sm16: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


⛄⛄❄❄ xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes thanks, a couple of good nights sleep worked wonders. Actually not much choice but to get better here. xx :sm23:


Glad you're feeling better! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Another sunny and warm day here. Thankfully, it's not nearly as hot now as it has been. Will be off for my walk this morning and then we'll see what my day brings. Need to hem some jeans I bought recently -- even the ones that come in a short size are a bit too long! Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been on yet today, had a rough night last night and not so good today but feeling better now, well until I found this below. This is where we should be going in Jan. Not sure there is much chance of that now, but fingers crossed. xx
> 
> All wood units are gone. Presumably the slabs are left, but the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear all this. Hopefully some of the better buildings, with just rooves missing, can be rebuilt by January.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ds and dil r going to a neighbors for an hour so I'm tucked up un bed like a good grandma...haha. The new additions to the family have become very tame and play beautifully together. One is definitely called basil, but the other is not named yet...it's a Guinea pig for lords sake not a ship....going to catch up. Very concerned about Florida and purely and Kenny, jean and tom ,kennys sister and husband.


It would be good to hear that they are all OK. It's all very worrying.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oregano, tarragon, hissop, chocolate mint, marjoram, winter savoury, feverfew?


catnip.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry you had such a bad night. Worrying about the storm can't help either.
> 
> DH and I were discussing your trip and, sad to say, thought you should maybe think of Cancun, Mexico or some other nice warm spot. It sounds as though you go to this place every year and know the people well. As you stated, the damage in huge. The other big problem with repairing all that and restocking is that supplies from the US, like plywood, are going to be scarce as hen's teeth for a good long time because of the extreme damage in Houston and Florida and it isn't over yet. Those supplies will most likely have to come from elsewhere at a higher price and farther distance. I so hope that all will eventually be restored, but I think it will take a long time. Hope I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm afraid to even turn on the news tomorrow but have to because we have people in harm's way in Florida. I'm actually relieved that DD picked up a trip to Germany so that she is not anywhere near this weather.


St Martin is Dutch, so there may be help from that quarter.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry but come and stay here when I get back xx


Yeah! Can we meet up?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice try, Britain in January isn't quite like the Caribbean, he wants sunshine and will be in bad enough mood anyway if it is cancelled. xx


It would be best if he resigns himself to the fact that it will likely be cancelled.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a wild, wet and windy Wales. The heat is on and I'm staying in. Took some rubbish out and got wet and blown, that's my fresh air for the day. Have a good day one and all, see you later. xx


It is supposed to be raining here. This morning was dull but dry and now the sun has come out with a vengeance. I have to collect the twins from school today and take one to Brownies. I hope the weather holds.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning. May get them making dorset buttons. Catch you later. xxx


There is a two page article on how to make Dorset buttons in The Knitter this week.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I should keep my trap shut. There grey cloud coming over now, and I thought I heard distant thunder!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There is a two page article on how to make Dorset buttons in The Knitter this week.


Thanks Janet, might have to go and get it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I am sorry to hear all this. Hopefully some of the better buildings, with just rooves missing, can be rebuilt by January.


Can't find the picture now, but found one, not just the roofs gone, all that was left was the concrete base they stood on, not a wall in sight. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Buy him a sunbed,


Why stop there. Buy him a potted palm and occassionally throw some warm salt water over him! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Janet, might have to go and get it. xx


You don't need to bother! I learnt as much from you in a few minutes. Pretty pictures though.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> St Martin is Dutch, so there may be help from that quarter.


It's part Dutch, part French, we land in the Dutch part and stay in the French part. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't find the picture now, but found one, not just the roofs gone, all that was left was the concrete base they stood on, not a wall in sight. xx


OK. Book for 2019!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We have had the lots this morning, heavy rain, iind and sunshine. Got the group making some dorset buttons and we discussed having a stall selling our collective items in the new year. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's part Dutch, part French, we land in the Dutch part and stay in the French part. xx


Thanks for the info. That explains why it has a French pronunciation but it was the Dutch who flew in to help.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah! Can we meet up?


Of course. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

My grey cloud rained on us, but it has now been replaced by clear sky. I don't think I dare risk the park.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You also got your money's worth!! I had a set of Swan saucepans when I got married, they were so heavy, I could hardly lift them if they were full. I am currently in dispute with Ebay about a set of Tefal pans I ordered that never arrived, the ones I am using now are about 15 years old, they don't make 'em like yours any more! xxxx


DD is replacing her Calphalon - very discolored after being washed in dishwasher. I may put some of the Lifetime set away and just use my odd lot favorites; a small saucepan for canned soup and vegetables, heavy ceramic coated cast iron dutch oven for braising, and copper for skillet and stir fry. I use two other pans for pasta water and boiled eggs, but then that's it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It would be good to hear that they are all OK. It's all very worrying.


My family and friends in Tampa, Orlando and Jacksonville are all okay--just no power at this time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Of course. xx


.....and me?!!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My family and friends in Tampa, Orlando and Jacksonville are all okay--just no power at this time.


Thank goodness for that! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and me?!!! :sm16: xxxx


Mai oui xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My family and friends in Tampa, Orlando and Jacksonville are all okay--just no power at this time.


Good news xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> My family and friends in Tampa, Orlando and Jacksonville are all okay--just no power at this time.


Yes they were lucky, the storm had died down a little before it got there. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> .....and me?!!! :sm16: xxxx


Just have to persuade DH to let me come now, being a bit stroppy about it at the moment. xxxx :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just have to persuade DH to let me come now, being a bit stroppy about it at the moment. xxxx :sm25:


Does he need lamping ? He could always come with you! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Does he need lamping ? He could always come with you! Xx


Yes he does and no he couldn't, I need to escape. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes he does and no he couldn't, I need to escape. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Ok. We WILL arrange something cxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank goodness for that! xxxooo


Yes, that is very good news for you all! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mai oui xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just have to persuade DH to let me come now, being a bit stroppy about it at the moment. xxxx :sm25:


Who is, you or him?!!1 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Come on Barny, we don't stand for stroppy, do we??!!! xxxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are right. He is in no danger. That can't be said for my SIL's sister. Now, Tampa will take a direct hit. It is too late to get out of the state. The roads are too dangerous. I know there are no flights. I HOPE they have moved to a shelter. They are taking some of the help out of Houston and have them staged as close to FL as possible so that they can get in and start helping immediately. They are telling everyone that they need to get to the safest place possible and not leave that place until notified. After the storm, the surge is even more dangerous. I know Rookie and I will be anxiously awaiting news from our loved ones. It is not looking good. Jacksonville is at the very top of the state and we have friends there as well. Even they are now in danger. I've seen many bad ones in my life, but this is the worst.


I hope that all news you receive is good news. I can't even begin to imagine having to go through this. We also have friends in Florida and their son and wife live here. Scary stuff waiting to hear from loved ones also. Prayers 
:sm13:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes they were lucky, the storm had died down a little before it got there. xx


Jacksonville area may get more flooding--keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I went to S and B, I swear its getting noisier. Then Becky came and she blitzed my work. She is great but boy she's clumsy. Never mind. Im glasd to see the hurricane wasnt as bad as was first thought in Florida. Although theres nothing good about any of it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My family and friends in Tampa, Orlando and Jacksonville are all okay--just no power at this time.


Great great news.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Who is, you or him?!!1 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Come on Barny, we don't stand for stroppy, do we??!!! xxxx


No but I'm don't know if I can do any more battles. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It has been getting a lot cooler here in the mornings so I had to get Michael some long pants they are a 4 and big in the waist and length hopefully they will shrink a little bit!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I still have my Lifetime set I bought at age 18. I do like the copper ones also--I have the Gotham one and DD got the Copper Chef.


I have the Gotham. Wish they would come out with one really big pan.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We bought our pans over 40 years ago, they have a life-time guarantee and apart from an odd handle and knob (which are still replaceable) still look good. xx


That's one thing I like about them. Mine are vintage as well. DH went through the Calaphon, etc. teflon and such coatings. Eventually, they all chip or flake and cancer center told me not to use them anyhow. I'm not the cook though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Come with us to TN! We have Abt store here plus some very high-end specialty stores but I'd rather buy locally in TN.


Be careful what you wish for.... We might. SIL would be thrilled if we were in his home state so they would have more reasons to visit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im very concerned for your friends and everyone else. I just think USA has been handed a rough deal lately. fingers crossed.


Thanks, it sure seems like we are being targeted. Must be something we said! Hopefully, the worst is over. Some of my FL friends have checking in but not all. The Virgin Islands, sorry Barny, are now having looting, etc. and seems to be totally destroyed. It will be awhile before people are sipping cocktails in the sun.

I was visiting a knitting site briefly last night. Cracked me up. Of the first 10 posts, 4 were from gals in FL in their homes or shelters with knitting projects in hand. Nice we are always prepared for anything!
One was using Hedgehog yarns from Ireland. Did I see any yarn in Ireland? NO... Did I see any crystal in Ireland? NO Lace? NO Weavers? NO. Obviously need another trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You might have to remind him that a lot of folk from St Martin will probably be in a bad mood too, with loosing everything.


Not to mention, they are currently robbing and attacking tourists in hotels. Desperate people in desperate times. I'm sure it will settle down soon but the rebuilding will be a long time in the making.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Clear all weekend, which is why we had such chilly nights. The leaves are turning colour already. I've seen pops of red in the leaves.
> We went to a Chinese buffet in Ajax that DD likes for her birthday. She was not impressed. They renovated and changed out all the machinery that keeps the food warm. I guess they are still paying for that because they cut back on the food. I don't go to a Chinese buffet to get mashed potatoes, french fries, onion rings and hot dogs!!!!! The buffet here in Port Hope is doing the same thing. DD was also complaining because they had duplicates, so 3 trays of fried rice. We liked going to this one in Ajax because of the variety and their seafood was awesome, but not this time. We also dropped into Michaels as she wanted to pick up a ball of yarn to complete her project.
> The rest of the weekend I spent watching Irma in the Caribbean and Florida.


Aw, that's a shame that the buffet has changed so much. I love the variety too. We have a restaurant that we love... Not a buffet, but the cook has been the same for all the years e have gone there and every sauce is fresh and different. His wife always waits on us and they are so friendly. So many of the others change so often that they are not consistent.

Should have gone to Michael's today but tummy didn't like dinner last night, apparently. I've just been a slug all day. As soon as this show is over, kitties and I are going to go up and finish one quilt suare so the day is not a total loss.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wilson is the name Tom Hanks gave to his football companion in the movie "Castaway".
> The apple tree in the court in front of our house has been loaded this year as well. Most of the apples have fallen already and they are nice large apples, but no one ever uses them so they are left for the animals.


I'd forgotten that about "Castaway". ALl I could come up with was Woodrow Wilson, President.

What? No applesauce, no fried apples put up in jars or pie for Thanksgiving? Lucky animals in your neck of the woods. One of my favorite lunches is just apple slices spread with peanut butter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mine's the Gotham one as well. They are great for making scrambled eggs. Nothing sticks.


Neither does the oatmeal DH forgets to put away after he eats! I'm with you on cleaning the stainless and I really like being able to use metal utensils.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had problems with the water heating side of our boiler all summer but British Gas have finally sorted that. Now the central heating won't come on! :sm16: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


Well of course not. You NEED it NOW. It never fails..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another sunny and warm day here. Thankfully, it's not nearly as hot now as it has been. Will be off for my walk this morning and then we'll see what my day brings. Need to hem some jeans I bought recently -- even the ones that come in a short size are a bit too long! Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


When I was needing some loose comfy pants after surgery last summer I bought 4 pair at Old Navy. Love them, perfect, other than I didn't look at the sizes DH brought me. 3 pair turned out to be tall! I finally hemmed two of them this week, a year later. One more to go when I have black thread on machine. I'm not short, but these were 6" too long. Never can find long enough ones for eldest DD or the grands since they are between 5'10" and 6". Mom was so tiny that had to hem even the petites. Reminds me of the 3 bears in Goldilocks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have the Gotham. Wish they would come out with one really big pan.


The Copper Chef 12.5" wok is huge. I made beef stroganoff in it to take to son's. They had enough for 2 meals for 4, plus I left enough for two meals for DH (with sour cream) and two meals for DD (non dairy). The pan was about 2/3 full. Worked great to brown the meat on the stove top and then braise in the oven for 2 hours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Be careful what you wish for.... We might. SIL would be thrilled if we were in his home state so they would have more reasons to visit.


It really is a nice spot. You must come visit when we start the building process.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> St Martin is Dutch, so there may be help from that quarter.


 Yes, and French, so am sure that will be the case. Just that we are closer and would normally be able to get things there quickly. It's going to be every island for itself with all the destruction this time around.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Janet, might have to go and get it. xx


If it has instructions for the darling tree one you made, I would love to see if they have it on-line. Never heard of The Knitter. Is it a magazine?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We have had the lots this morning, heavy rain, iind and sunshine. Got the group making some dorset buttons and we discussed having a stall selling our collective items in the new year. xx


Our Senior Center has a sale each year and we can reserve a table and sell items. My friend and I did quite well. We would meet weekly and make items. Maybe your stall would pay for your spinning wheel and some other supplies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD is replacing her Calphalon - very discolored after being washed in dishwasher. I may put some of the Lifetime set away and just use my odd lot favorites; a small saucepan for canned soup and vegetables, heavy ceramic coated cast iron dutch oven for braising, and copper for skillet and stir fry. I use two other pans for pasta water and boiled eggs, but then that's it.


That would about cover everything I need. We do use a wok pan a bit as well. We have way too many pots and pans. Gerry also always has the big iron skillet out (which should not be used on the glass top and has cracked ours). It was either it or the dutch oven being cleaned my him that managed to chip the divider between the two sink bowls this past week. I know it wasn't intentional, but he hates the sink as well. There will not be a replacement. Bad enough I'm going to have to replace both bathtubs if the contractor ever shows up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My family and friends in Tampa, Orlando and Jacksonville are all okay--just no power at this time.


YEAH.... Haven't heard from all of ours yet. Did find out the pharmacy had been sold though so that is a relief.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I hope that all news you receive is good news. I can't even begin to imagine having to go through this. We also have friends in Florida and their son and wife live here. Scary stuff waiting to hear from loved ones also. Prayers
> :sm13:


It has been. Hope your friends came through OK. I can't imagine having to start over.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B, I swear its getting noisier. Then Becky came and she blitzed my work. She is great but boy she's clumsy. Never mind. Im glasd to see the hurricane wasnt as bad as was first thought in Florida. Although theres nothing good about any of it.


Now you get the joy of redoing. Twice the fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Copper Chef 12.5" wok is huge. I made beef stroganoff in it to take to son's. They had enough for 2 meals for 4, plus I left enough for two meals for DH (with sour cream) and two meals for DD (non dairy). The pan was about 2/3 full. Worked great to brown the meat on the stove top and then braise in the oven for 2 hours.


I'll have to do a search. I ordered the largest square pan with a couple inserts, etc. but it is not as big as we would like. I don't remember which brand I ordered from Kohls but it was not sturdy enough so I returned it. I'm sure they will be adding to the line as time goes on. (We did beef stroganoff this week too.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just getting ready to go to bed, but wanted to share the latest picture from Rachel. This was the first football game of the season. The other is her 'last "first day of school" picture. How did that happen so fast?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> It has been getting a lot cooler here in the mornings so I had to get Michael some long pants they are a 4 and big in the waist and length hopefully they will shrink a little bit!


He'll soon grow into them. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll have to do a search. I ordered the largest square pan with a couple inserts, etc. but it is not as big as we would like. I don't remember which brand I ordered from Kohls but it was not sturdy enough so I returned it. I'm sure they will be adding to the line as time goes on. (We did beef stroganoff this week too.)


My pans are from Rena Ware, based in Seattle I think. They do some monster pans, up to 27 litres capacity, could probably be used as a substitute bath, but also do 6, 8, 12 and 16L. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a cloudy, sunny, wet, dry Wales, with a weather warning tagged onto it for this afternoon for strong winds. I think they covered themselves for all eventualities. Risotto for dinner today so can't cook it until just before dinner, so back to squares. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is still quite breezy. Going to do a bit of shopping this morning and then may play with some felt.

All this talk of saucepans reminds me that I once had brown glass saucepans, all the trend in the 70s. They were great until one exploded and sent glass showering around the kitchen. Now I have lightweight stainless steel as I can't lift the heavy pans.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If it has instructions for the darling tree one you made, I would love to see if they have it on-line. Never heard of The Knitter. Is it a magazine?


I am going to get the magazine today. I can probably sort out how I did the tree pattern. I am afraid I just made it up. Do you know how to do the basic dorset button?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No but I'm don't know if I can do any more battles. xxxx


You know what Churchill said:"Never give in--never, never, never, never, in nothing great or small, large or petty, never give in except to convictions of honor and good sense"!!! You go for it girl, this is your life!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It has been getting a lot cooler here in the mornings so I had to get Michael some long pants they are a 4 and big in the waist and length hopefully they will shrink a little bit!


Feed him up and stretch his legs!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well of course not. You NEED it NOW. It never fails..


All mended now! Because DH is so ancient, they call him a 'priority' and sent someone the same afternoon!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I was needing some loose comfy pants after surgery last summer I bought 4 pair at Old Navy. Love them, perfect, other than I didn't look at the sizes DH brought me. 3 pair turned out to be tall! I finally hemmed two of them this week, a year later. One more to go when I have black thread on machine. I'm not short, but these were 6" too long. Never can find long enough ones for eldest DD or the grands since they are between 5'10" and 6". Mom was so tiny that had to hem even the petites. Reminds me of the 3 bears in Goldilocks!


My little mum was the same, 4' 10" at her tallest, 4' 5" just before she died! She was a little firebrand and took no nonsense off of anyone - except me!!! :sm11:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> All mended now! Because DH is so ancient, they call him a 'priority' and sent someone the same afternoon!!!


Age has its advantages, especially when it's someone else's. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, just off to physio on this bright and sunny morning!! Catch you later!!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Feed him up and stretch his legs!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


What she said xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its bright sunny and breezy. AND its the over 60's today too. Life cant get better can it??? haha. Ive a bit shopping to do too and take some wool to a lady up at the community centre. Have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm fine. I was just trying to get caught up on a couple things here but the internet is slow. It is now 5:30 AM and I don't know if I should go to bed or just skip it.
> 
> We ran out for a bite to eat and then went to see Dark Tower. I'm sure today will be full of car racing so I will probably retreat to workroom. Then again, the weather is supposed to be a little cooler today so I might try to do a little yard work. OR knit... Yeah, that sounds much better. I've been afraid to try with this sequiny yarn and the kittens, but they didn't seem to notice this evening. I guess they prefer to steal the balls of yarn instead.


Jynx what did you think of the Dark Tower? I have read the entire book series, but one of my dd's says that the film only has the first and last books, and nothing from the rest of the books, so am not sure how much of the story would be converted! ☺


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 10'C (50'F), clear and sunny (when the sun comes up).
We had a weird skunk on the front porch. I scared him, he sprayed. I didn't realise the window in the screen door was open. This skunk smelled like heavy petroleum. It wasn't until you went up to the 2nd floor of the house that you smelled skunk smell. That heavy petroleum smell made me sick to my stomach. After 3 cans of air freshener and pepto-bismal, I went to bed.
Tonight is Knit Night.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, just off to physio on this bright and sunny morning!! Catch you later!!! xxxxxx


I hope you aren't too sore after the physio.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is still quite breezy. Going to do a bit of shopping this morning and then may play with some felt.
> 
> All this talk of saucepans reminds me that I once had brown glass saucepans, all the trend in the 70s. They were great until one exploded and sent glass showering around the kitchen. Now I have lightweight stainless steel as I can't lift the heavy pans.


We had those saucepans too. Mum dropped a couple of them and they shattered like that too. Glass shards everywhere.
That's why we have the cast aluminum now. They're not heavy either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy, sunny, wet, dry Wales, with a weather warning tagged onto it for this afternoon for strong winds. I think they covered themselves for all eventualities. Risotto for dinner today so can't cook it until just before dinner, so back to squares. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


With the unpredictability of weather these days, that could be the forecast.
Risotto sounds good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and French, so am sure that will be the case. Just that we are closer and would normally be able to get things there quickly. It's going to be every island for itself with all the destruction this time around.


Canada sent an Air Canada plane down to Turks and Caicos to bring back some students that were stranded there. But the Air Canada plane was not allowed to take off, so everyone had to go back to their hotels and schools. We still haven't heard why the plane was grounded. Some of the students were put on American planes that were leaving.

Just heard on the TV that a military plane is headed there now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Copper Chef 12.5" wok is huge. I made beef stroganoff in it to take to son's. They had enough for 2 meals for 4, plus I left enough for two meals for DH (with sour cream) and two meals for DD (non dairy). The pan was about 2/3 full. Worked great to brown the meat on the stove top and then braise in the oven for 2 hours.


I would love to have a wok again, but we don't have a place in the kitchen to store it. We still have a spaghetti pot in the basement because it won't fit in any of the new cupboards.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I was needing some loose comfy pants after surgery last summer I bought 4 pair at Old Navy. Love them, perfect, other than I didn't look at the sizes DH brought me. 3 pair turned out to be tall! I finally hemmed two of them this week, a year later. One more to go when I have black thread on machine. I'm not short, but these were 6" too long. Never can find long enough ones for eldest DD or the grands since they are between 5'10" and 6". Mom was so tiny that had to hem even the petites. Reminds me of the 3 bears in Goldilocks!


I still have 2 new pairs of pants that I need to hem before next week.
I also need to buy new bras now. I have had 3 of them break so far this week and it's only Tuesday. It's the silly tissue fabric that they put on the inside of the bra. I should do some reconstruction, but I don't have the time so I'm finding replacements. What's wrong with cotton fabric?
And I swear that they are using some sort of cellulose material in the elastic. As soon as it gets wet, it starts to disintegrate.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'd forgotten that about "Castaway". ALl I could come up with was Woodrow Wilson, President.
> 
> What? No applesauce, no fried apples put up in jars or pie for Thanksgiving? Lucky animals in your neck of the woods. One of my favorite lunches is just apple slices spread with peanut butter.


Apple with peanut butter would really make the squirrels happy. 
The apple trees are all producing in this area, so we have plenty, more than we can use.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Aw, that's a shame that the buffet has changed so much. I love the variety too. We have a restaurant that we love... Not a buffet, but the cook has been the same for all the years e have gone there and every sauce is fresh and different. His wife always waits on us and they are so friendly. So many of the others change so often that they are not consistent.
> 
> Should have gone to Michael's today but tummy didn't like dinner last night, apparently. I've just been a slug all day. As soon as this show is over, kitties and I are going to go up and finish one quilt suare so the day is not a total loss.


I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

And I just noticed what time it is. I'm going to have to race on the highway, (so I'll be just like everyone else)
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It has been getting a lot cooler here in the mornings so I had to get Michael some long pants they are a 4 and big in the waist and length hopefully they will shrink a little bit!


My dd's buy the pants that have adjustable elastic in the back half of the waist band, and just hand stitch the hems up a little; it doesn't take very long for the girls to grow into the length of their trousers. I thought the boys pants would have the adjustable waist elastic also, there are still a lot of younger kids that are still quite slim! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, it sure seems like we are being targeted. Must be something we said! Hopefully, the worst is over. Some of my FL friends have checking in but not all. The Virgin Islands, sorry Barny, are now having looting, etc. and seems to be totally destroyed. It will be awhile before people are sipping cocktails in the sun.
> 
> I was visiting a knitting site briefly last night. Cracked me up. Of the first 10 posts, 4 were from gals in FL in their homes or shelters with knitting projects in hand. Nice we are always prepared for anything!
> One was using Hedgehog yarns from Ireland. Did I see any yarn in Ireland? NO... Did I see any crystal in Ireland? NO Lace? NO Weavers? NO. Obviously need another trip.


You were obviously visiting the wrong places! If you want Irish yarn, have a look on line. I have been tempted to order some, but I need to use enough of what I already have, before I buy anymore! If my neices Mil is coming out at any time, I might be able to ask if some I dish fleece could be brought out for me (they are from a county that is very close to where my mother's family originally came from). ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I was needing some loose comfy pants after surgery last summer I bought 4 pair at Old Navy. Love them, perfect, other than I didn't look at the sizes DH brought me. 3 pair turned out to be tall! I finally hemmed two of them this week, a year later. One more to go when I have black thread on machine. I'm not short, but these were 6" too long. Never can find long enough ones for eldest DD or the grands since they are between 5'10" and 6". Mom was so tiny that had to hem even the petites. Reminds me of the 3 bears in Goldilocks!


That's what is like for my DH. We buy him the sorry jeans, but the length is still long enough for my long legs, I usually have to cut about 6" from the bottom of them, then hem them up another inch, or more!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is still quite breezy. Going to do a bit of shopping this morning and then may play with some felt.
> 
> All this talk of saucepans reminds me that I once had brown glass saucepans, all the trend in the 70s. They were great until one exploded and sent glass showering around the kitchen. Now I have lightweight stainless steel as I can't lift the heavy pans.


I had a couple of those too. No explosions, but liked my heavy stainless ones better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 10'C (50'F), clear and sunny (when the sun comes up).
> We had a weird skunk on the front porch. I scared him, he sprayed. I didn't realise the window in the screen door was open. This skunk smelled like heavy petroleum. It wasn't until you went up to the 2nd floor of the house that you smelled skunk smell. That heavy petroleum smell made me sick to my stomach. After 3 cans of air freshener and pepto-bismal, I went to bed.
> Tonight is Knit Night.


Oh dear, I wonder why he smelled of petrol? I hope no one had poured it on him to do bad things to him, poor thing. Doesn't excuse him smelling quite so bad all over your house though!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you aren't too sore after the physio.


We didn't do any exercises!! We sat and had a chat about what happens next and we decided I would go back in six weeks to see how my knees are! Such a lovely bloke!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We didn't do any exercises!! We sat and had a chat about what happens next and we decided I would go back in six weeks to see how my knees are! Such a lovely bloke!!


I could deal with that sort of physio. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I still have 2 new pairs of pants that I need to hem before next week.
> I also need to buy new bras now. I have had 3 of them break so far this week and it's only Tuesday. It's the silly tissue fabric that they put on the inside of the bra. I should do some reconstruction, but I don't have the time so I'm finding replacements. What's wrong with cotton fabric?
> And I swear that they are using some sort of cellulose material in the elastic. As soon as it gets wet, it starts to disintegrate.


Why, what's happening next week??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I agree about bras not lasting long now, they just want us to keep buying more, I guess?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I could deal with that sort of physio. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Yeah, it was very pleasant!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Why, what's happening next week??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I agree about bras not lasting long now, they just want us to keep buying more, I guess?!!


Yes, what's happening next week? We're off to Derby Sat.-Mon. is that what you mean? xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, what's happening next week? We're off to Derby Sat.-Mon. is that what you mean? xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


May....be!!!! What's at Derby, are you going house hunting?!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> May....be!!!! What's at Derby, are you going house hunting?!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


No such luck, little Emma my cousin's GD who was born so very early is getting christened. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 10'C (50'F), clear and sunny (when the sun comes up).
> We had a weird skunk on the front porch. I scared him, he sprayed. I didn't realise the window in the screen door was open. This skunk smelled like heavy petroleum. It wasn't until you went up to the 2nd floor of the house that you smelled skunk smell. That heavy petroleum smell made me sick to my stomach. After 3 cans of air freshener and pepto-bismal, I went to bed.
> Tonight is Knit Night.


That sounds awful, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My dd's buy the pants that have adjustable elastic in the back half of the waist band, and just hand stitch the hems up a little; it doesn't take very long for the girls to grow into the length of their trousers. I thought the boys pants would have the adjustable waist elastic also, there are still a lot of younger kids that are still quite slim! xoxo


When our DS was a little guy, he had those kind of jeans. They were great. He was a very slim little guy (and is now a very slim man). xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back fro the shops. I also had to go to the opiticians as I had an increase of floaters over the past couple of days. Had a thorough check up and all ok. Thanks Spec Savers. Mr P bought me a lovely pussy cat glasses case which will be just right for little sewing bits and bobs.

Also hada look at getting a new suitecase, but couldn't find anything I wanted so now I will decided where to use my smaller one or the larger one. Having a glass of wine while I think about it.

Now going to sit quietly while my eyes return to normal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What happened to my pictures. Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What happened to my pictures? Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again. The first one is Rachel having no fun at all at the first football game of the season at college. The second is the last of her "first day of school" pictures. How did she go from kindergarten to here in the blink of an eye?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My pans are from Rena Ware, based in Seattle I think. They do some monster pans, up to 27 litres capacity, could probably be used as a substitute bath, but also do 6, 8, 12 and 16L. xx


I'll look for those. They certainly have stood the test of time at your place. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am going to get the magazine today. I can probably sort out how I did the tree pattern. I am afraid I just made it up. Do you know how to do the basic dorset button?


That I can do. It's been awhile but sure a quick video will bring that back up to speed. I actually think I may have the trunk figured out, wrapping some threads for the trunk?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My little mum was the same, 4' 10" at her tallest, 4' 5" just before she died! She was a little firebrand and took no nonsense off of anyone - except me!!! :sm11:


Mine too.. in a very quiet way. Dad called her Mighty Mite. There was that one look and you knew you were in big trouble.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What happened to my pictures? Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again. The first one is Rachel having no fun at all at the fist football game of the season at college. The second is the last of her "first day of school" pictures. How did she go from kindergarten to her in the blink of an eye?


Beautiful!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No such luck, little Emma my cousin's GD who was born so very early is getting christened. xxxx


Oh, how lovely. It will be a break anyway and for such a lovely occasion! How old is she now and is everything ok with her? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back fro the shops. I also had to go to the opiticians as I had an increase of floaters over the past couple of days. Had a thorough check up and all ok. Thanks Spec Savers. Mr P bought me a lovely pussy cat glasses case which will be just right for little sewing bits and bobs.
> 
> Also hada look at getting a new suitecase, but couldn't find anything I wanted so now I will decided where to use my smaller one or the larger one. Having a glass of wine while I think about it.
> 
> Now going to sit quietly while my eyes return to normal.


Glad your eyes are ok but you were quite right to get it checked, aren't floaters annoying!!! Re-suitcases, if you're going to have one, have a big one....oh no, that's glasses of wine and cream cakes, isn't it?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What happened to my pictures? Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again. The first one is Rachel having no fun at all at the fist football game of the season at college. The second is the last of her "first day of school" pictures. How did she go from kindergarten to her in the blink of an eye?


Beautiful and oh, how I envy her those perfect teeth!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 10'C (50'F), clear and sunny (when the sun comes up).
> We had a weird skunk on the front porch. I scared him, he sprayed. I didn't realise the window in the screen door was open. This skunk smelled like heavy petroleum. It wasn't until you went up to the 2nd floor of the house that you smelled skunk smell. That heavy petroleum smell made me sick to my stomach. After 3 cans of air freshener and pepto-bismal, I went to bed.
> Tonight is Knit Night.


We don't mess with skunks here. They carry rabies and we had one charge DH for no reason one evening.
The petroleum smell is a mystery. I wonder if he got in a spill in the road somewhere. It may have made him sick as well. Hope you are feeling much better this morning. I'm a little sensitive to smells. I'm sure I would have been clinging to good smeling bar of soap and spraying my room with essential oils.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Canada sent an Air Canada plane down to Turks and Caicos to bring back some students that were stranded there. But the Air Canada plane was not allowed to take off, so everyone had to go back to their hotels and schools. We still haven't heard why the plane was grounded. Some of the students were put on American planes that were leaving.
> 
> Just heard on the TV that a military plane is headed there now.


I thought someone said a military troop transport went down to get Canadians before the storm hit. I can't imagine why they wouldn't let the plane take off. You would think they would be delighted to have as many people gone as possible so as not to have to worry about them. They have enough to worry about. Hope everyone is back on home soil now


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I still have 2 new pairs of pants that I need to hem before next week.
> I also need to buy new bras now. I have had 3 of them break so far this week and it's only Tuesday. It's the silly tissue fabric that they put on the inside of the bra. I should do some reconstruction, but I don't have the time so I'm finding replacements. What's wrong with cotton fabric?
> And I swear that they are using some sort of cellulose material in the elastic. As soon as it gets wet, it starts to disintegrate.


I have been on a never ending search for some that are comfortable. I normally wear fairly snug elastic camis because I have an issue with the band across my back. I think one of the ribs is just a hair off when it was reset after lung surgery. I've also grown so needed a bigger size. I have found a few I can tolerate, but they come off as soon as I hit the front door. I have some that are wicking and supposed to be cool, but nothing beats plain old cotton.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You were obviously visiting the wrong places! If you want Irish yarn, have a look on line. I have been tempted to order some, but I need to use enough of what I already have, before I buy anymore! If my neices Mil is coming out at any time, I might be able to ask if some I dish fleece could be brought out for me (they are from a county that is very close to where my mother's family originally came from). ????????


I'm just about to order some. I just was surprised not to see more. We were mainly in Dublin so not the right part of the country. I only saw one shop featuring finished woven clothes and such. There were sheep on our drive to the Cliffs of Moher but we were on a bus so no stops. You are right. We were not in the right spots. Had it been just DH and I, there would have been different exploring and we needed more time. Trying to wrangle 7 people is a chore and we were mainly there to see Rachel, her school and the sites she wanted us to visit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We didn't do any exercises!! We sat and had a chat about what happens next and we decided I would go back in six weeks to see how my knees are! Such a lovely bloke!!


I should think you trip should give them a pretty good test. Are you to keep doing the exercises at home?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh, how lovely. It will be a break anyway and for such a lovely occasion! How old is she now and is everything ok with her? xxxx


She's nearly one and doesn't seem to have any problems apart from being smaller than others of that age, but then small is good sometimes. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I should think you trip should give them a pretty good test. Are you to keep doing the exercises at home?


Yes but he left it to me how often I do them, bad move!!! :sm23: x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> She's nearly one and doesn't seem to have any problems apart from being smaller than others of that age, but then small is good sometimes. xxxx


...and we should know!! So glad she is doing so well after that rocky start! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Ive been to the over 60's I won...$1...So that is going in my holiday purse because every little helps hahaha...Hope youve all had a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just have to persuade DH to let me come now, being a bit stroppy about it at the moment. xxxx :sm25:


don't take that. It's bullying.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and we should know!! So glad she is doing so well after that rocky start! xxxx


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No but I'm don't know if I can do any more battles. xxxx


Then it's maybe time to sound the retreat.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What happened to my pictures? Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again. The first one is Rachel having no fun at all at the first football game of the season at college. The second is the last of her "first day of school" pictures. How did she go from kindergarten to here in the blink of an eye?


Lovely girl, and so [retty. Stick your chest out Grandma.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If it has instructions for the darling tree one you made, I would love to see if they have it on-line. Never heard of The Knitter. Is it a magazine?


Yes. The article is a basic how-to.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, what's happening next week? We're off to Derby Sat.-Mon. is that what you mean? xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


Derby? Are you house hunting?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> May....be!!!! What's at Derby, are you going house hunting?!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


OK> It was obvious I guess.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What happened to my pictures? Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again. The first one is Rachel having no fun at all at the first football game of the season at college. The second is the last of her "first day of school" pictures. How did she go from kindergarten to here in the blink of an eye?


Such a pretty girl, it's not surprising she got carried away!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Derby? Are you house hunting?


Haha, exactly what I said!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Haha, exactly what I said!!


Of course. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes but he left it to me how often I do them, bad move!!! :sm23: x


I shall make sure you do them on holiday and I will do them with you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. The article is a basic how-to.


Can't find the article in either this or last month's Knitter????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Derby? Are you house hunting?


It should be xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Such a pretty girl, it's not surprising she got carried away!


Thanks and by the team mascot in front of the whole school. Actually, there is a live Longhorn, Bevo, but this is the man version. I wonder just who is under that costume, an admirer? Inquiring minds want to know.... and nosey grandma's too! Rachel is near 6 foot so no small feat... Well, you met her in London.
.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I shall make sure you do them on holiday and I will do them with you xxx


Just make sure to leave one person standing to help you both off the floor!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just make sure to leave one person standing to help you both off the floor!


????????????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> We don't mess with skunks here. They carry rabies and we had one charge DH for no reason one evening.
> The petroleum smell is a mystery. I wonder if he got in a spill in the road somewhere. It may have made him sick as well. Hope you are feeling much better this morning. I'm a little sensitive to smells. I'm sure I would have been clinging to good smeling bar of soap and spraying my room with essential oils.


I had a house skunk for 7 years Jynx, I'm rather of fond of them... consider it just sort of a different type of cat! ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> What happened to my pictures? Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again. The first one is Rachel having no fun at all at the first football game of the season at college. The second is the last of her "first day of school" pictures. How did she go from kindergarten to here in the blink of an eye?


Just like the movie.. pretty woman! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just make sure to leave one person standing to help you both off the floor!


I can't seem to find the original post... does this mean we are going to drink wine and play Twister! :sm08:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> It has been getting a lot cooler here in the mornings so I had to get Michael some long pants they are a 4 and big in the waist and length hopefully they will shrink a little bit!


Fall is here, my butter is staying hard in the cupboard now! I betcha he will grow into them soon. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I can't seem to find the original post... does this mean we are going to drink wine and play Twister! :sm08:


Sorry to disappoint you but it means you're joining in with June's physio. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I can't seem to find the original post... does this mean we are going to drink wine and play Twister! :sm08:


Well, that would definitely be more fun than what they were talking about doing! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that would definitely be more fun than what they were talking about doing! xxxooo


I think the wine comes after, maybe before as well, not so sure about twister. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What happened to my pictures? Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again. The first one is Rachel having no fun at all at the first football game of the season at college. The second is the last of her "first day of school" pictures. How did she go from kindergarten to here in the blink of an eye?


Beautiful young woman. Do you know what she's majoring in?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the wine comes after, maybe before as well, not so sure about twister. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I've got Round the world twister for the gks and I only have to play with one foot so I can sit in my chair and drink wine????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the wine comes after, maybe before as well, not so sure about twister. xx :sm09: :sm09:


If we'll be doing twister, maybe best to do before the wine (although we may think we're more limber after beginning the wine)! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've got Round the world twister for the gks and I only have to play with one foot so I can sit in my chair and drink wine????????????????????????????????


There you go! Do both at the same time!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I've got Round the world twister for the gks and I only have to play with one foot so I can sit in my chair and drink wine????????????????????????????????


Not quite understanding this. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> There you go! Do both at the same time!!! xxxooo


Absolutely. How you doing Pam. Think I 've got most everything ready now. This time next week.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I can't seem to find the original post... does this mean we are going to drink wine and play Twister! :sm08:


Drinking will definitely be involved. So looking forward to seeing. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not quite understanding this. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Map of world put on floor. Disc spun and where it lands is where you put hands and feet. That's for the gks . Xx does that make any sense????????????????????????xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Map of world put on floor. Disc spun and where it lands is where you put hands and feet. That's for the gks . Xx does that make any sense????????????????????????xxxxx


Ah yes a sort of intelligent twister? xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah yes a sort of intelligent twister? xx :sm09:


 Yes sort of Continents and ocean names are on the disc. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Beautiful young woman. Do you know what she's majoring in?


What she said xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely. How you doing Pam. Think I 've got most everything ready now. This time next week.......


Great! I've got to dig out my suitcase and get started figuring out what I'm taking up to the island. Soooooooo looking forward to seeing all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Great! I've got to dig out my suitcase and get started figuring out what I'm taking up to the island. Soooooooo looking forward to seeing all of you! xxxooo


I'm getting excited and I'm not even coming, hope you have lots of fun, I will be there in spirit. (Tia Maria :sm09 xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is still quite breezy. Going to do a bit of shopping this morning and then may play with some felt.
> 
> All this talk of saucepans reminds me that I once had brown glass saucepans, all the trend in the 70s. They were great until one exploded and sent glass showering around the kitchen. Now I have lightweight stainless steel as I can't lift the heavy pans.


I remember,bear those glass pans! I remember getting enamel ones as a wedding present from a relative of DH. I spent ages trying to ruin them. I have stainless steel ones now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, caught up. I would love to see you all playing twister in your cabin. Been to ur club today. I knitted a cute little hat. Bill made another 'bug' house. Some of them have been making these for a while, they are proving very popular & selling as fast as they are made.
See you tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm getting excited and I'm not even coming, hope you have lots of fun, I will be there in spirit. (Tia Maria :sm09 xx


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just locked up for the night and it's raining and blowing a gale outside, I should go to bed but don't know if I'll get to sleep with all the wind. Hate to think what they went through in the hurricane, this is bad enough. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not quite understanding this. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Nothing to understand... just smile! :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Nothing to understand... just smile! :sm08:


That sounds a bit like 'ignorance is bliss'. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just locked up for the night and it's raining and blowing a gale outside, I should go to bed but don't know if I'll get to sleep with all the wind. Hate to think what they went through in the hurricane, this is bad enough. xx


Stay safe Jacky. Hope you get some sleep. Night night xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Nothing to understand... just smile! :sm08:


I'm off to bed, Bentley is already in his basket. Night night Trish, see you soon xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Stay safe Jacky. Hope you get some sleep. Night night xx


From me, too, Jacky. Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, caught up. I would love to see you all playing twister in your cabin. Been to ur club today. I knitted a cute little hat. Bill made another 'bug' house. Some of them have been making these for a while, they are proving very popular & selling as fast as they are made.
> See you tomorrow. Xx


Sounds like you had a good day. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Jacky. Sleep well. xxxooo


Night night Pam xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed, Bentley is already in his basket. Night night Trish, see you soon xx


Sleep well, Josephine. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night night Pam xx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Feed him up and stretch his legs!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I'm trying.....well the feed him part...he just isn't eating well right now I think we both are catching something I don't feel well either!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had those saucepans too. Mum dropped a couple of them and they shattered like that too. Glass shards everywhere.
> That's why we have the cast aluminum now. They're not heavy either.


Mom had some of the brown glass ones I liked watching the food cook in them, I think she still has them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My dd's buy the pants that have adjustable elastic in the back half of the waist band, and just hand stitch the hems up a little; it doesn't take very long for the girls to grow into the length of their trousers. I thought the boys pants would have the adjustable waist elastic also, there are still a lot of younger kids that are still quite slim! xoxo


They do have elastic but I have to pull it real far and they are still loose on him and the 4t is to short in the length!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Had a great day out with the kids walking around Jeffersonville chasing Pokémon it was perfect weather at 70F, now I am tired and M has crashed himself.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why, what's happening next week??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I agree about bras not lasting long now, they just want us to keep buying more, I guess?!!


I don't wear bras very often, so I usually get quite a long use time out of mine! ????????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> I had a house skunk for 7 years Jynx, I'm rather of fond of them... consider it just sort of a different type of cat! ????


I think they are cute if raised to be a pet. The ones in the wild, not so much! Did yours never get startled and spray?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> I can't seem to find the original post... does this mean we are going to drink wine and play Twister! :sm08:


Doing June's excerises for knee but I like your version better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Beautiful young woman. Do you know what she's majoring in?


Thank you. Her major is International Relations. She was an intern at the state capitol last semester and this summer. Her second language is French. She just started a job at a law firm last week during her off hours from classes. (A few years back, and much younger, she wanted to be a spy for the CIA. We had a family trip to Washington, DC and I think her favorite thing was a spy case solving adventure at one of the museums. She and her sister sported mustaches all week-end. Silly girls... They make me smile.) I have a niece who was in the Peace Corps and has worked for several non-profits all over the world, mostly third world countries and works on a new degree in between jobs. She is very keen to help Rachel get a job on graduation. I am very keen on keeping her out of dangerous countries!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

After 3 and I have to do all the errands that I didn't do today right after I get gas. The VB game was a good distance and we were running late so DH didn't stop. Naturally, not a station on my planned route so best revise. Our brief little stint of 85 degree weather is over and we are going back up to 95 this week. I am so ready to see some fall color and some cool weather. Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Stay safe Jacky. Hope you get some sleep. Night night xx


Either the wind died down or I died down as it didn't keep me awake at all, mind you it takes a lot to keep me awake once I'm in bed. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very wet Wales, it is pouring with rain at the moment, occasionally we see a bit of sunshine but not much. Dinner all ready so will catch up and then get on with squares, I hope I don't get bored I've got tons more to do. My stash doesn't seem to be going down a lot either. Must start getting things ready for our trip to Derby, it would be just like DH to produce his shirt on Sat. morning and ask if I thought it needed washing. Tough. Also must remember Noah's Ark which will eventually get to it's intended home. See you later, be good or careful. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No such luck, little Emma my cousin's GD who was born so very early is getting christened. xxxx


That is sweet, are you able to post a photo of her?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> When our DS was a little guy, he had those kind of jeans. They were great. He was a very slim little guy (and is now a very slim man). xxxooo


I made a skirt for Munchkin with the adjustable waist, and it still fits her! :sm09: ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> That is sweet, are you able to post a photo of her?


This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its quite breezy today and there storms forecast. Nothing like USA thank goodness. Ive got nothing planned today. Maybe a bit knitting. See if I can finish my cardigan then its just to stitch up. Have a great day whatever you do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 12'C (54'F). Sunny today.
I didn't get to Knit Night last night. Mum wanted to take DD out for a birthday supper and insisted that I come along. By the time I got back it was too late to drive to Peterborough. Oh well. Next time that I go, the renovations will all be done on the LYS and I'll have lots of tales of my BC vacation to tell.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its quite breezy today and there storms forecast. Nothing like USA thank goodness. Ive got nothing planned today. Maybe a bit knitting. See if I can finish my cardigan then its just to stitch up. Have a great day whatever you do.


Sounds like a good day to stay inside and knit.
We've got nice summery days coming for Thursday, Friday and the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


Two cuties.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I made a skirt for Munchkin with the adjustable waist, and it still fits her! :sm09: ????????????


There was a pattern that I saw a few years ago, that started out as a dress and became a tank top as the child grew. (If it didn't get all stained by then.)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its quite breezy today and there storms forecast. Nothing like USA thank goodness. Ive got nothing planned today. Maybe a bit knitting. See if I can finish my cardigan then its just to stitch up. Have a great day whatever you do.


Is that the cardigan you started in Blackpool? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very wet Wales, it is pouring with rain at the moment, occasionally we see a bit of sunshine but not much. Dinner all ready so will catch up and then get on with squares, I hope I don't get bored I've got tons more to do. My stash doesn't seem to be going down a lot either. Must start getting things ready for our trip to Derby, it would be just like DH to produce his shirt on Sat. morning and ask if I thought it needed washing. Tough. Also must remember Noah's Ark which will eventually get to it's intended home. See you later, be good or careful. xx


My mum's family came from Derbyshire, 4 generations back. I'm going to visit there one day.
If DH does that, make him wear the dirty wrinkly shirt.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What happened to my pictures? Could have sworn they were there last night. Trying again. The first one is Rachel having no fun at all at the first football game of the season at college. The second is the last of her "first day of school" pictures. How did she go from kindergarten to here in the blink of an eye?


Yes, we just turn around, and they have grown up! ????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> After 3 and I have to do all the errands that I didn't do today right after I get gas. The VB game was a good distance and we were running late so DH didn't stop. Naturally, not a station on my planned route so best revise. Our brief little stint of 85 degree weather is over and we are going back up to 95 this week. I am so ready to see some fall color and some cool weather. Catch you all tomorrow.


The trees are turning colour up here. We've had some frosty nights.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Had a great day out with the kids walking around Jeffersonville chasing Pokémon it was perfect weather at 70F, now I am tired and M has crashed himself.


I didn't see many people out chasing Pokémon in our parks this summer. Last summer had so many people in the parks that it was difficult to follow the paths.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum's family came from Derbyshire, 4 generations back. I'm going to visit there one day.
> If DH does that, make him wear the dirty wrinkly shirt.


I will. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


They are so pretty Barnie, lovely babies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They do have elastic but I have to pull it real far and they are still loose on him and the 4t is to short in the length!


Time to take up sewing and make him some custom pants??


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine too.. in a very quiet way. Dad called her Mighty Mite. There was that one look and you knew you were in big trouble.


Hahaha .... I always used either a look or a tone with my children, I inherited it from my mum; and it works like a treat.????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm trying.....well the feed him part...he just isn't eating well right now I think we both are catching something I don't feel well either!


Stay healthy. Get some vitamins into all of you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like a good day to stay inside and knit.
> We've got nice summery days coming for Thursday, Friday and the weekend.


You enjoy Nitz. I hope you have a fantastic holiday with the others. Im sure yoiu will.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, caught up. I would love to see you all playing twister in your cabin. Been to ur club today. I knitted a cute little hat. Bill made another 'bug' house. Some of them have been making these for a while, they are proving very popular & selling as fast as they are made.
> See you tomorrow. Xx


Somehow I don't think that would be a pretty sight. :sm09: :sm09: 
Do you have a picture of one of the 'bug' house. 
We've been trying to set up a bat house. There is a little bat that flies through right at dusk and we'd like to encourage him to stick around, We have TOO many mosquitoes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Is that the cardigan you started in Blackpool? xx :sm15: :sm15:


hahaha yep. the very same. Theres not much hope for me is there? :sm16: Id like to say Ive been on with other things but I havent!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great! I've got to dig out my suitcase and get started figuring out what I'm taking up to the island. Soooooooo looking forward to seeing all of you! xxxooo


I checked the weather on Vancouver Island for the next two weeks. The first week is summery and the 2nd week is like fall. There goes my idea of taking a week's worth of clothing and finding a laundromat. I'll have to pack mixed season and that means a bigger suitcase.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes sort of Continents and ocean names are on the disc. Xx


I've never seen a Twister like that. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never seen a Twister like that. It sounds interesting.


Be careful, she might bring it, I should swat up on your geography if I was you. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm just about to order some. I just was surprised not to see more. We were mainly in Dublin so not the right part of the country. I only saw one shop featuring finished woven clothes and such. There were sheep on our drive to the Cliffs of Moher but we were on a bus so no stops. You are right. We were not in the right spots. Had it been just DH and I, there would have been different exploring and we needed more time. Trying to wrangle 7 people is a chore and we were mainly there to see Rachel, her school and the sites she wanted us to visit.


If you do get back to visit the UK, there are Irish Knitting Tours, from 7 nights to 9 nights, I think that's what I think they were anyway, and they have bookings open for 2018, and a few still available for 2017 also!

I would love to live closer, so that one of these would be viable for me, but unfortunately it won't be a happening thing for me! ????☹


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never seen a Twister like that. It sounds interesting.


I'll try and take a photo. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but it means you're joining in with June's physio. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm game. I don't have a large range of motion and I couldn't sit crosslegged with Josephine on the floor. Even after exercises.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Fall is here, my butter is staying hard in the cupboard now! I betcha he will grow into them soon. xoxox


Our butter is still in the fridge. Too warm here during the day. It's going up to 33'c on Saturday. One last kick of summer. The nights are frosty though.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm game. I don't have a large range of motion and I couldn't sit crosslegged with Josephine on the floor. Even after exercises.


Perhaps a few glasses of wine will loosen you up. We know that works with Pam!!!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from wet and windy Surrey. It was blowing a gale last night and it woke me and Bentley who had to come up really close for a cuddle. 

Having a breast screen this morning, yes you will hear me screaming from across the Pond, even Judi will hear it!!!!! THis evening is a talk at WI on health. I shall take some dorset buttons to do.

Have a great day everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our butter is still in the fridge. Too warm here during the day. It's going up to 33'c on Saturday. One last kick of summer. The nights are frosty though.


You seem to have a much greater range of daily temperatures than we do. Day time around 17 and night about 10. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I had a house skunk for 7 years Jynx, I'm rather of fond of them... consider it just sort of a different type of cat! ????


We have opossums, raccoons, feral cats, grackles, blue jays and skunks all eating the cat kibble. I'm just trying to be a little sparing with the cat kibbles and it was the kibble dish that I was trying to grab when the skunk sprayed. I'm just lucky that I didn't get hit, although the direct hit into the house was almost as bad. We're now at 5 cans of air freshener. The mat at the front door has been washed and the floors have been bleached. Every time we open a drawer that had not been opened, the skunk smell comes out. My lunch bucket smelled like skunk, put me off lunch. But I fixed that. A couple drops of liquid smoke and now it smells like a campfire.
One of my classmates, when I was a kid, had a skunk that they kept until it was an adult. It got quite cranky when it was mating season and they gave it to the private zoo to have another skunk friend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never seen a Twister like that. It sounds interesting.


Here it is. Sent you a pm 'regarding flights


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. Sent you a pm 'regarding flights


I like that. Looks like fun. Especially the part about spinning the wheel with your foot while drinking wine. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now. I think I hear the garbage truck. Still need to pull out the bins.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr P is trying to sort out the central heating. This happens every year and is a major event!!! Catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like that. Looks like fun. Especially the part about spinning the wheel with your foot while drinking wine. :sm11:


I would bring it with me, but it is rather big and heavy. We could just imagine we are doing it, the more wine we drink the easier it would become. Have a great day. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


Thanks for that, they are beautiful little girls. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and windy Surrey. It was blowing a gale last night and it woke me and Bentley who had to come up really close for a cuddle.
> 
> Having a breast screen this morning, yes you will hear me screaming from across the Pond, even Judi will hear it!!!!! THis evening is a talk at WI on health.  I shall take some dorset buttons to do.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. xxx


Ouch, ouch ouch, the dreaded breast screen, you have my sympathies. xx :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


Adorable.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our butter is still in the fridge. Too warm here during the day. It's going up to 33'c on Saturday. One last kick of summer. The nights are frosty though.


That is similar to us, on most days now, so I still have my electric blanket on most nights, and dh has just set the evaporative airconditioner up for the hotter days as they happen!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


Sweet little girls! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I checked the weather on Vancouver Island for the next two weeks. The first week is summery and the 2nd week is like fall. There goes my idea of taking a week's worth of clothing and finding a laundromat. I'll have to pack mixed season and that means a bigger suitcase.


That sounds about right. A mix will be good. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps a few glasses of wine will loosen you up. We know that works with Pam!!!!! xx


Indeed it does!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ouch, ouch ouch, the dreaded breast screen, you have my sympathies. xx :sm03: :sm03:


Mine, too. I have to have that done next month. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't see many people out chasing Pokémon in our parks this summer. Last summer had so many people in the parks that it was difficult to follow the paths.


I think it is because they haven't released any new Pokémon for awhile although yesterday we did catch several different ones!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time to take up sewing and make him some custom pants??


Hey hey hey there is no need to use those words together in a sentence.....I shudder at the thought :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Southern Indiana where I have taken M to school, he wore his new pants to school and they did shrink just enough, and put gas in my car and now having my coffee so I can finish this baby blanket!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just locked up for the night and it's raining and blowing a gale outside, I should go to bed but don't know if I'll get to sleep with all the wind. Hate to think what they went through in the hurricane, this is bad enough. xx


Hope you got some sleep Jacky. Know that feeling when things are getting knocked about in a storm. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed, Bentley is already in his basket. Night night Trish, see you soon xx


I wonder if he's going to fret while you're gone... Mr. P will have to give him extra love. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think they are cute if raised to be a pet. The ones in the wild, not so much! Did yours never get startled and spray?


I don't think keeping one would happen now with wildlife regulations. He used to turn his back and pretend to spray me and stomp his feet, but all the good parts were removed when he was neutered. He was a momma's boy and pretty well preferred to hang with me and not hubby. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Doing June's excerises for knee but I like your version better.


Ok, physio for June... if we do it as a group it'll probably be fun, right? lol! :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


Such beautiful dark eyed children! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I wonder if he's going to fret while you're gone... Mr. P will have to give him extra love. xoxoxo


He has Mr P wrapped round his little paw so I guess he will be spoilt rotten. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Ok, physio for June... if we do it as a group it'll probably be fun, right? lol! :sm09:


As long as wine is involved before, during and after xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am back from my mamogram. Did you hear me scream? I know it is a necessary evil but I am glad it is over. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> We have opossums, raccoons, feral cats, grackles, blue jays and skunks all eating the cat kibble. I'm just trying to be a little sparing with the cat kibbles and it was the kibble dish that I was trying to grab when the skunk sprayed. I'm just lucky that I didn't get hit, although the direct hit into the house was almost as bad. We're now at 5 cans of air freshener. The mat at the front door has been washed and the floors have been bleached. Every time we open a drawer that had not been opened, the skunk smell comes out. My lunch bucket smelled like skunk, put me off lunch. But I fixed that. A couple drops of liquid smoke and now it smells like a campfire.
> One of my classmates, when I was a kid, had a skunk that they kept until it was an adult. It got quite cranky when it was mating season and they gave it to the private zoo to have another skunk friend.


Do they still neutralize with tomato juice? That's quite a menagerie you're feeding, sounds like everyone eats at your house! Sorry about your lunch box. :sm03: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I am back from my mamogram. Did you hear me scream? I know it is a necessary evil but I am glad it is over. xx


As a bc survivor I look forward to my unilateral check, they do save lives but most important is we know our own bodies! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Off for my walk... a beautiful day. Love to you all. xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I shall make sure you do them on holiday and I will do them with you xxx


Oh, great!!! Do you think they'll mind me doing them in the aisle, on the plane?!! :sm24: :sm16: :sm09: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> As a bc survivor I look forward to my unilateral check, they do save lives but most important is we know our own bodies! xoxo


I'm a survivor too and am so thankful for the screenings.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


Beautiful girls xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I checked the weather on Vancouver Island for the next two weeks. The first week is summery and the 2nd week is like fall. There goes my idea of taking a week's worth of clothing and finding a laundromat. I'll have to pack mixed season and that means a bigger suitcase.


Yep!!!! :sm24: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have opossums, raccoons, feral cats, grackles, blue jays and skunks all eating the cat kibble. I'm just trying to be a little sparing with the cat kibbles and it was the kibble dish that I was trying to grab when the skunk sprayed. I'm just lucky that I didn't get hit, although the direct hit into the house was almost as bad. We're now at 5 cans of air freshener. The mat at the front door has been washed and the floors have been bleached. Every time we open a drawer that had not been opened, the skunk smell comes out. My lunch bucket smelled like skunk, put me off lunch. But I fixed that. A couple drops of liquid smoke and now it smells like a campfire.
> One of my classmates, when I was a kid, had a skunk that they kept until it was an adult. It got quite cranky when it was mating season and they gave it to the private zoo to have another skunk friend.


What's liquid smoke?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ouch, ouch ouch, the dreaded breast screen, you have my sympathies. xx :sm03: :sm03:


Coincidentally, mine is on Monday!!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: :sm13: :sm05: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Ok, physio for June... if we do it as a group it'll probably be fun, right? lol! :sm09:


Yeah, right......! :sm06: :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm a survivor too and am so thankful for the screenings.


We're an ungrateful lot, aren't we?!! I shall be very brave, think of you two, Trish and Jeanette, and try not to squeak when I have mine done!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Mine, too. I have to have that done next month. xxxooo


Not sure when mine is but not looking forward to it. xx :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We're an ungrateful lot, aren't we?!! I shall be very brave, think of you two, Trish and Jeanette, and try not to squeak when I have mine done!!


I've had the same technician for 10 years and she knows that radiologist wants as close to the rib cagexas possible. She does a lot of pushing, moving & squishing, but gets it perfect each time--no re-dos! Hope all goes well with you ladies!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, right......! :sm06: :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


You're not convinced are you? xxxx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah yes a sort of intelligent twister? xx :sm09:


educational anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm getting excited and I'm not even coming, hope you have lots of fun, I will be there in spirit. (Tia Maria :sm09 xx


and I'll float by in the Baileys.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I remember,bear those glass pans! I remember getting enamel ones as a wedding present from a relative of DH. I spent ages trying to ruin them. I have stainless steel ones now.


I like enamel ones though they do discolour and I prefer stainless steel.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


2 little dolls.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ouch, ouch ouch, the dreaded breast screen, you have my sympathies. xx :sm03: :sm03:


and mine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, great!!! Do you think they'll mind me doing them in the aisle, on the plane?!! :sm24: :sm16: :sm09: xxx


I'll do them with you where ever when ever xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Eveninggirls. Apart from having tea a couple of times with Marg today, I really havent dont much. I had shower and washed hair. Ive bought a hot hair curling brush but its too big. I think I might see if DIL has a smaller one and fancys a swop! Must do something tomorrow, its not healthy to be lazy like this.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Eveninggirls. Apart from having tea a couple of times with Marg today, I really havent dont much. I had shower and washed hair. Ive bought a hot hair curling brush but its too big. I think I might see if DIL has a smaller one and fancys a swop! Must do something tomorrow, its not healthy to be lazy like this.


But once in a while it's good for you xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Eveninggirls. Apart from having tea a couple of times with Marg today, I really havent dont much. I had shower and washed hair. Ive bought a hot hair curling brush but its too big. I think I might see if DIL has a smaller one and fancys a swop! Must do something tomorrow, its not healthy to be lazy like this.


Lazy is good. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had the same technician for 10 years and she knows that radiologist wants as close to the rib cagexas possible. She does a lot of pushing, moving & squishing, but gets it perfect each time--no re-dos! Hope all goes well with you ladies!


Thanks dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll do them with you where ever when ever xxx


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Eveninggirls. Apart from having tea a couple of times with Marg today, I really havent dont much. I had shower and washed hair. Ive bought a hot hair curling brush but its too big. I think I might see if DIL has a smaller one and fancys a swop! Must do something tomorrow, its not healthy to be lazy like this.


I get like that and try to make myself move a bit but it's not easy when you get settled, is it?! Still waiting for a pic of your hair!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I get like that and try to make myself move a bit but it's not easy when you get settled, is it?! Still waiting for a pic of your hair!! xxxxx


I get that way, too, sometimes. It's not necessarily a bad thing as long as you don't let it go on too long. It's not easy, though, to get up the gumption to go do something. Yes, where is that picture of your hair?!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Yes please a picture of your hair!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Baby blanket is finished just before he is a week old tomorrow will post a picture in a bit working on Michael's monkey blanket now only sixty three rows to go then the monkey and border......yeah almost done hehehe!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Baby blanket is finished just before he is a week old tomorrow will post a picture in a bit working on Michael's monkey blanket now only sixty three rows to go then the monkey and border......yeah almost done hehehe!


Great! Looking forward to the photo. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great! Looking forward to the photo. xxxooo


I just posted it you beat me too it ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The trees are turning colour up here. We've had some frosty nights.


 I'm on a hunt for some fall color. I so miss fall. Hope it is the peak of the season for you on vacation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are so pretty Barnie, lovely babies.


What she said. They are precious.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just posted it you beat me too it ????


It's great! And congrats to all on the new baby! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm on a hunt for some fall color. I so miss fall. Hope it is the peak of the season for you on vacation.


It won't quite be the peak but it's going to be close. We're expecting some well-needed rain Sunday evening into Monday (showers and sunbreaks on Monday) and ending up with a few showers on Tuesday morning and then I hope it's gone when the sisters arrive Tuesday night! xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I checked the weather on Vancouver Island for the next two weeks. The first week is summery and the 2nd week is like fall. There goes my idea of taking a week's worth of clothing and finding a laundromat. I'll have to pack mixed season and that means a bigger suitcase.


Layers would work OR knit very fast while you are there!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do get back to visit the UK, there are Irish Knitting Tours, from 7 nights to 9 nights, I think that's what I think they were anyway, and they have bookings open for 2018, and a few still available for 2017 also!
> 
> I would love to live closer, so that one of these would be viable for me, but unfortunately it won't be a happening thing for me! ????☹


That would be interesting if I could talk a knitting friend into joining. That might be a bit too much yarn for DH unless there is a pub nearby!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Layers would work OR knit very fast while you are there!


And if we get lucky, there may be a washer and dryer in the cottage. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm game. I don't have a large range of motion and I couldn't sit crosslegged with Josephine on the floor. Even after exercises.


I sit Indian fashion most of the time when on the floor and sometimes in my chair. I also wash hair under tub faucet from a sitting position.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our butter is still in the fridge. Too warm here during the day. It's going up to 33'c on Saturday. One last kick of summer. The nights are frosty though.


The only time I have ever had butter in the cabinets, even up north, is when DH put it there my mistake! We do have a little ceramic container that sits upside down in water if we want soft butter though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ouch, ouch ouch, the dreaded breast screen, you have my sympathies. xx :sm03: :sm03:


I have yet to have an uncomfortable one. A little awkward maybe. They have a new machine at my facility that is even better than the old ones. Can't say the same for the biopsy i had several years ago. I felt like a cow in a milking machine and had a bad cough at the time. I was afraid to breathe!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's great! And congrats to all on the new baby! xxxooo


Thank you! Going to try and go meet him next weekend!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> As a bc survivor I look forward to my unilateral check, they do save lives but most important is we know our own bodies! xoxo


Youngest DD is also a survivor of triple negative. Unfortunately, my niece, who did all the tapes for her daughter to play after her death and wrote a book on how to prepare for the end of life, and my DD's roommate in college were not as fortunate. They both lost their battle in their late 30's. We are all religious about our check-ups!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What's liquid smoke?


It is a dark brown concentrated seasoning in a small bottle that can be added to sauces, etc. to get a smokey flavor when BBQing. It is very strong smelling...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But once in a while it's good for you xxxxx


I sure hope so because it is getting to be a habit with me. I really have to make a schedule and get back on it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Baby blanket is finished just before he is a week old tomorrow will post a picture in a bit working on Michael's monkey blanket now only sixty three rows to go then the monkey and border......yeah almost done hehehe!


So pretty. Love the coloring and it looks so squishy. I'll have to look up that stitch. I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And if we get lucky, there may be a washer and dryer in the cottage. :sm02: xxxooo


That would be a bonus. There was one in the house we rented in Ireland but darned if I could figure out how to work it. Finally got the clothes washed and ended up finishing the drying on racks in the house. Of course, Rachel brought a load of sweaters for free laundry. I guess college never changes!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Off to accomplish something, even if it's wrong!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It won't quite be the peak but it's going to be close. We're expecting some well-needed rain Sunday evening into Monday (showers and sunbreaks on Monday) and ending up with a few showers on Tuesday morning and then I hope it's gone when the sisters arrive Tuesday night! xxxooo


That sounds very well organised thank you xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds very we organised thank you xxxxx


Evening Josephine how's things? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds very well organised thank you xxxxx


Let's hope it works out that way!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening Josephine how's things? xx


Did you have a good day today, Jacky? Got my walk in this morning, ran some errands, now I'm going to do a bit of knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Did you have a good day today, Jacky? Got my walk in this morning, ran some errands, now I'm going to do a bit of knitting. xxxooo


Well I got a few more squares done but apart from that apart from getting dinner not a lot was done. Mind you it has been raining on and off most of the day, mostly on, so not a very exciting day. Now enjoying my Tia Maria before going to bed. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I got a few more squares done but apart from that apart from getting dinner not a lot was done. Mind you it has been raining on and off most of the day, mostly on, so not a very exciting day. Now enjoying my Tia Maria before going to bed. xx


Glad you are able to enjoy something of your day! I know how miserable it is to have rain for days on end -- that's the way we were for most of October last year through early June this year. Not a lot of fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you are able to enjoy something of your day! I know how miserable it is to have rain for days on end -- that's the way we were for most of October last year through early June this year. Not a lot of fun!!! xxxooo


No it isn't especially when I don't want to be here anyway. Still we are off for a couple of days at the weekend so that will be a nice change, which reminds me I need to get my hair cut before we go so might venture out into the big wide world tomorrow and see if I can get it done. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening Josephine how's things? xx


Hi Jacky. Just back from WI had a talk on women's health and I made some Dorset buttons and caught up with my friends. All in all a good evening. How's things your way? Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No it isn't especially when I don't want to be here anyway. Still we are off for a couple of days at the weekend so that will be a nice change, which reminds me I need to get my hair cut before we go so might venture out into the big wide world tomorrow and see if I can get it done. xx


I hear you! I so wish for your sake that you could convince your DH to move so you could be closer to the others. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jacky. Just back from WI had a talk on women's health and I made some Dorset buttons and caught up with my friends. All in all a good evening. How's things your way? Xx


Boring but at least it's stopped raining, now it's got dark. Still at least it's Tia Maria time. xx :sm24: Cheers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Boring but at least it's stopped raining, now it's got dark. Still at least it's Tia Maria time. xx :sm24: Cheers.


Cheers. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jacky. Just back from WI had a talk on women's health and I made some Dorset buttons and caught up with my friends. All in all a good evening. How's things your way? Xx


That sounds interesting and productive! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty. Love the coloring and it looks so squishy. I'll have to look up that stitch. I'm not familiar with it.


It is very squishy, Michael keeps trying to claim it so I am trying to finish his!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is a dark brown concentrated seasoning in a small bottle that can be added to sauces, etc. to get a smokey flavor when BBQing. It is very strong smelling...


It is very strong also a little goes a longgggg way!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Youngest DD is also a survivor of triple negative. Unfortunately, my niece, who did all the tapes for her daughter to play after her death and wrote a book on how to prepare for the end of life, and my DD's roommate in college were not as fortunate. They both lost their battle in their late 30's. We are all religious about our check-ups!


One of my nieces was just diagnosed <45 years old. I'm looking forward to spending time with her at her brother's wedding in CO next weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Off to accomplish something, even if it's wrong!


That's how it's going here. Will be with DH tomorrow for his routine colonoscopy and have to pick out a project to keep busy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you are able to enjoy something of your day! I know how miserable it is to have rain for days on end -- that's the way we were for most of October last year through early June this year. Not a lot of fun!!! xxxooo


I shall not share that with DH. I would seriously consider relocating to the NW, and DH loves it as well but doesn't think he could deal with the constant rain. I keep telling him he isn't sweet enough to melt! He would have to have a big workshop though so as not to be underfoot all day long.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my nieces was just diagnosed <45 years old. I'm looking forward to spending time with her at her brother's wedding in CO next weekend.


Jess was 42-43. Hope it is a very early stage. Seeing you will be a great reminder that survivors go on to lead wonderful, normal lives. (Gerry says you need to stay home once in awhile! Jealousy rearing ugly head.))


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how it's going here. Will be with DH tomorrow for his routine colonoscopy and have to pick out a project to keep busy.


Dr. is bugging me to schedule one. She just refuses to hear my refusal to do it more often than every 5 years after what happened last time!!!!!! Never bothered me before.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dinner bell just rang. I'm starving since I forgot to eat today. Later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Jess was 42-43. Hope it is a very early stage. Seeing you will be a great reminder that survivors go on to lead wonderful, normal lives. (Gerry says you need to stay home once in awhile! Jealousy rearing ugly head.))


Only if I have to!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have a question I was wanting to make my great nieces a dress and I was wondering has any body ever put snaps on their knitted item and would it work?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a question I was wanting to make my great nieces a dress and I was wondering has any body ever put snaps on their knitted item and would it work?


Are you talking sewn on or the pressed on? Knit fabric wouldn't take the pulling of either without some additional help. If you sew them on, I would use a clear backer button, as I do on any button I put on anyhow. Your holes need to match up. If you are using the true snap with the setting machine, I would think a length of grograin ribbon on the underside might give enough strength. Try it on a swatch first for sure. If you are wanting easy closure, you could also consider sewing on the velcro dots with a button on top.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from Wales and guess what it's raining again, they say Sunday is going to be a nice day and we won't be here, typical. Went to have my hair cut and the walk in session doesn't start until 11 so might go down after dinner or try again tomorrow. Will catch up now, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Baby blanket is finished just before he is a week old tomorrow will post a picture in a bit working on Michael's monkey blanket now only sixty three rows to go then the monkey and border......yeah almost done hehehe!


That's really lovely, nice colours and love the border! I have one more row of mitred squares and the border to finish my baby blanket, won't be done before my trip though!! How are you feeling today? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That would be interesting if I could talk a knitting friend into joining. That might be a bit too much yarn for DH unless there is a pub nearby!


Bound to be!! ???? ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And if we get lucky, there may be a washer and dryer in the cottage. :sm02: xxxooo


I thought that but it's not in the description, sadly! :sm22: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is a dark brown concentrated seasoning in a small bottle that can be added to sauces, etc. to get a smokey flavor when BBQing. It is very strong smelling...


OK, thanks, I expect I would have come across it if I had ever had a BBQ!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I thought that but it's not in the description, sadly! :sm22: xxx


Take them down to the river and wash them? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Take them down to the river and wash them? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Well, I expect there is a sink in the kitchen dear but I'll bear your suggestion in mind!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a question I was wanting to make my great nieces a dress and I was wondering has any body ever put snaps on their knitted item and would it work?


Personally, I would probably use snap tape, rather than add snaps directly to the dress. Might be worth doing an online search to see if you can buy it in a suitable colour for the dress? xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a grey - again - London! Going for a walk shortly to try and break in my new walking shoes that arrived yesterday. Later in the day, One of my Zumba gals and her DH are hosting an informal dinner party for all of us. Should be fun, we usually sing, dance and laugh a lot!!

Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I thought that but it's not in the description, sadly! :sm22: xxx


We are nex to the river though!!xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are nex to the river though!!xx


I've just ready what Jacky wrote. Great minds!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Sunny and humid today.
I was a slug last night. I spent a hour fighting with a service rep from Aeroplan so I could get on the Air Canada sight so I could print off my confirmations. After that I didn't feel like knitting. I do have a nice pile of papers. I now have to sort through them so I only take the relevant papers. So much legalese.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey - again - London! Going for a walk shortly to try and break in my new walking shoes that arrived yesterday. Later in the day, One of my Zumba glas and her DH are hosting an informal dinner party for all of us. Should be fun, we usually sing, dance and laugh a lot!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxx


I haven't broken in my new shortie boots. It hasn't rained. Unlike all of the rest of summer when it rained every other day.
Have fun at the party.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a question I was wanting to make my great nieces a dress and I was wondering has any body ever put snaps on their knitted item and would it work?





London Girl said:


> Personally, I would probably use snap tape, rather than add snaps directly to the dress. Might be worth doing an online search to see if you can buy it in a suitable colour for the dress? xxxxxx


I've used the snap tape as well. It seemed less fidly.
I tried velcro strips once. That was a bad idea.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I've just ready what Jacky wrote. Great minds!


Of course. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I feel like myself today. Ive got on with some housework (just a bit)!!! Fed the birds and I'm just about to have a cuppa with Marg, when she comes. I have to grocery shop today. Doesnt matter how I feel Ive got to eat. I think I may be comfort eating!Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there are quite a few clouds. FM decided to play up last night but I had a good time looking up where we are going in Vancouver Island. There sure seems like a lot to do there, might just have to stay another month. Off to sort out my train ticket to the airport this morning. Catch you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I get like that and try to make myself move a bit but it's not easy when you get settled, is it?! Still waiting for a pic of your hair!! xxxxx


I dont have anyone to take it? :sm16: I'll see what DS says next week. I have such bithers with my laptop.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And if we get lucky, there may be a washer and dryer in the cottage. xxxooo





London Girl said:


> I thought that but it's not in the description, sadly! :sm22: xxx


I'm counting on finding a laundromat in a nearby town. And we'll have the car on Vancouver Island so just bring a bag for the dirty clothes and we'll get them sorted.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there are quite a few clouds. FM decided to play up last night but I had a good time looking up where we are going in Vancouver Island. There sure seems like a lot to do there, might just have to stay another month. Off to sort out my train ticket to the airport this morning. Catch you later. xx


I did a search for yarn stores last night. There are some yummy yarn stores in both Victoria (on the island) and in Vancouver (on the mainland.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I feel like myself today. Ive got on with some housework (just a bit)!!! Fed the birds and I'm just about to have a cuppa with Marg, when she comes. I have to grocery shop today. Doesnt matter how I feel Ive got to eat. I think I may be comfort eating!Hope you all have a great day.


<Hug> for you. Have a good time with Marg.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there are quite a few clouds. FM decided to play up last night but I had a good time looking up where we are going in Vancouver Island. There sure seems like a lot to do there, might just have to stay another month. Off to sort out my train ticket to the airport this morning. Catch you later. xx


Sorry about FM but at least you got your homework done. :sm09: How long are you on Vancouver Island? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Are you talking sewn on or the pressed on? Knit fabric wouldn't take the pulling of either without some additional help. If you sew them on, I would use a clear backer button, as I do on any button I put on anyhow. Your holes need to match up. If you are using the true snap with the setting machine, I would think a length of grograin ribbon on the underside might give enough strength. Try it on a swatch first for sure. If you are wanting easy closure, you could also consider sewing on the velcro dots with a button on top.


I did velcro with DD's knit jacket. Not a great idea. It stuck everywhere on the little jacket and made it all hairy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Sunny and humid today.
> I was a slug last night. I spent a hour fighting with a service rep from Aeroplan so I could get on the Air Canada sight so I could print off my confirmations. After that I didn't feel like knitting. I do have a nice pile of papers. I now have to sort through them so I only take the relevant papers. So much legalese.


I know, I'm always scared of leaving the vital piece behind so I tend to finish up taking a great sheaf of paper with me!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I feel like myself today. Ive got on with some housework (just a bit)!!! Fed the birds and I'm just about to have a cuppa with Marg, when she comes. I have to grocery shop today. Doesnt matter how I feel Ive got to eat. I think I may be comfort eating!Hope you all have a great day.


Morning Susan!! Enjoy your shopping trip and so what if you are comforting eating, you'll stop when you're ready! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I dont have anyone to take it? :sm16: I'll see what DS says next week. I have such bithers with my laptop.


Selfie on your phone then post it directly to KP? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm counting on finding a laundromat in a nearby town. And we'll have the car on Vancouver Island so just bring a bag for the dirty clothes and we'll get them sorted.


Yay!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is a dark brown concentrated seasoning in a small bottle that can be added to sauces, etc. to get a smokey flavor when BBQing. It is very strong smelling...





binkbrice said:


> It is very strong also a little goes a longgggg way!


Yes, I only used a drop and now my lunch bucket smells like campfire and not skunk, so I'm happy (and hungrey when I open the bucket).
My bottle smells like hickory smoke.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about FM but at least you got your homework done. :sm09: How long are you on Vancouver Island? xx


I think it's 11 nights but someone will correct me if I'm wrong!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The only time I have ever had butter in the cabinets, even up north, is when DH put it there my mistake! We do have a little ceramic container that sits upside down in water if we want soft butter though.


I usually cut a chunk of butter off and melt it in a tiny frypan, then pour it over my bread or vegetables. It makes the bread crispy on the edges. Quite nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I sit Indian fashion most of the time when on the floor and sometimes in my chair. I also wash hair under tub faucet from a sitting position.


I usually wash my hair under the faucet over the laundry tub. The faucet is high enough for me to just lean forward.
When I sit on the floor, my back is against a wall, my legs straight out in front of me, and a glass of wine is near my hand. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about FM but at least you got your homework done. :sm09: How long are you on Vancouver Island? xx


One week, I think. I'm staying 4 days extra after the others take flight.

edit: OK, I'm not sure. I'm arriving in Vancouver on the 19th. I'm just following Josephine and June around, so if we get lost. We'll all get lost together. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I checked the weather on Vancouver Island for the next two weeks. The first week is summery and the 2nd week is like fall. There goes my idea of taking a week's worth of clothing and finding a laundromat. I'll have to pack mixed season and that means a bigger suitcase.





Dreamweaver said:


> Layers would work OR knit very fast while you are there!


One of my co-workers suggested buying a sweater there and posting it back. I can use Canada Post. That works for the top. Leggings under thinner pants will work for the bottoms. I'm set. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I usually wash my hair under the faucet over the laundry tub. The faucet is high enough for me to just lean forward.
> When I sit on the floor, my back is against a wall, my legs straight out in front of me, and a glass of wine is near my hand. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


I'm sure it can't be but that sounds quite uncomfortable!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Baby blanket is finished just before he is a week old tomorrow will post a picture in a bit working on Michael's monkey blanket now only sixty three rows to go then the monkey and border......yeah almost done hehehe!


Awesome, nice and squishy.
Yay for the monkey blanket too.
I started crochetting a dress while I was pregnant with DD. I finished it for my niece, 10 years later. oops.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I did a search for yarn stores last night. There are some yummy yarn stores in both Victoria (on the island) and in Vancouver (on the mainland.)


My friend has given me a discount card for the Beehive in Victoria! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about FM but at least you got your homework done. :sm09: How long are you on Vancouver Island? xx


11 days xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure it can't be but that sounds quite uncomfortable!!! xxx


I hate getting shampoo in my eyes. When I wash my hair over the laundry sink, I can put a towel over the edge and wipe the soap away before it gets into my eyes. When I take a towel into the shower, they get wet ( :sm11: )


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One week, I think. I'm staying 4 days extra after the others take flight.
> 
> edit: OK, I'm not sure. I'm arriving in Vancouver on the 19th. I'm just following Josephine and June around, so if we get lost. We'll all get lost together. :sm11:


We are 3 nights in Seattle and go to GO on the Friday. Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just heard that there is a fire downtown Whitby, near where I work, so I'm going to sign off now. Traffic will be diverted all over the place.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hate getting shampoo in my eyes. When I wash my hair over the laundry sink, I can put a towel over the edge and wipe the soap away before it gets into my eyes. When I take a towel into the shower, they get wet .
> 
> I use microfiber towels xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard that there is a fire downtown Whitby, near where I work, so I'm going to sign off now. Traffic will be diverted all over the place.
> Everyone have a great day.


Take care. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Selfie on your phone then post it directly to KP? xxxx


never done that before. Albert would take a photo on his camera and email it to me. then I'd save the photo and post it on kp..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> never done that before. Albert would take a photo on his camera and email it to me. then I'd save the photo and post it on kp..


Go on, give it a go!! ???? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't broken in my new shortie boots. It hasn't rained. Unlike all of the rest of summer when it rained every other day.
> Have fun at the party.


It's now looking like we may get a little rain on Wednesday, too. Hopefully only a little! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One week, I think. I'm staying 4 days extra after the others take flight.
> 
> edit: OK, I'm not sure. I'm arriving in Vancouver on the 19th. I'm just following Josephine and June around, so if we get lost. We'll all get lost together. :sm11:


I'm only staying up there 7 nights, but I know the others will be there a few days after me. Hopefully no one will get lost. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard that there is a fire downtown Whitby, near where I work, so I'm going to sign off now. Traffic will be diverted all over the place.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's now looking like we may get a little rain on Wednesday, too. Hopefully only a little! xxxooo


No worries Pam, we'll come prepared for anything!!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I'm back from my walk and happy to say the shoes are perfect!!! Strange weather while I was out, started off very windy and cold but within10 minutes the sun had come out and it was HOT!!! By the time I got back indoors, it had started to rain! :sm22: :sm16: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No worries Pam, we'll come prepared for anything!!!! :sm09: xxxx


Always a good idea when you're coming to this area! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from my walk and happy to say the shoes are perfect!!! Strange weather while I was out, started off very windy and cold but within10 minutes the sun had come out and it was HOT!!! By the time I got back indoors, it had started to rain! :sm22: :sm16: :sm14: xxxx


Glad you're shoes feel great. Sorry about the crazy weather. I'll be heading out for my walk in about an hour (it's getting to be daylight so much later these days). Meeting up with a friend for lunch today and then another friend a bit later for a chat and some knitting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's really lovely, nice colours and love the border! I have one more row of mitred squares and the border to finish my baby blanket, won't be done before my trip though!! How are you feeling today? Xxxx


I'm feeling some better off to see the heart doctor today! The border on the blanket was just two rows of half double crochet easy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Are you talking sewn on or the pressed on? Knit fabric wouldn't take the pulling of either without some additional help. If you sew them on, I would use a clear backer button, as I do on any button I put on anyhow. Your holes need to match up. If you are using the true snap with the setting machine, I would think a length of grograin ribbon on the underside might give enough strength. Try it on a swatch first for sure. If you are wanting easy closure, you could also consider sewing on the velcro dots with a button on top.


I'm going to try that and see what happens, I am just curious because I haven't liked my buttons on things but then I never used a backer button either
:sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've used the snap tape as well. It seemed less fidly.
> I tried velcro strips once. That was a bad idea.


The snaps I have are the plastic ones that you use the little tool to attach them with, does that make a difference on the stability since the knitting is in between the two pieces and it will be a cotton dress if that makes a difference.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


Nice, can I join you? :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good news sisters.... there's a washer and dryer at the Cabin!!!! Happy Days!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I did a search for yarn stores last night. There are some yummy yarn stores in both Victoria (on the island) and in Vancouver (on the mainland.)


Do the "Loom", you won't be disappointed, it's known far and wide. Just outside of Duncan. Might be able to go down with you....xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


He's so sweet. My two cats have become mobster's since the passing of my dog Bailey, she used to keep them in line. Now they do anything they want, including ganging up on Kody the remaining dog, trying to short him on his own dinner. I'm getting used to their new ways but don't like being woken at 6 a.m for their breakfast...grrrr. :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Nice, can I join you? :sm02:


Hi Rebecca, hope things are well across the pond. xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I thought that but it's not in the description, sadly! :sm22: xxx


just a stream and a washboard!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its raining. Ive been to the supermarket and got some good buys. I dont mean to bore you haha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


Good for you two. Maybe you should take notice of Bentley and rest up more.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It was a lovely day earlier but it's cold and damp now.

Today I have had so many people doing things for me I'm getting giddy. Merlin has cleared most of the greenery from the back garden. It was terribly overgrown. Meanwhile, GS Robert has put in a new toilet etc for me. DH has just kept out of my way apart from making coffees. I feel so spoiled. Merlin hopes to renew a fence panel in the back garden tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nice, can I join you? :sm02:


Any time xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good news sisters.... there's a washer and dryer at the Cabin!!!! Happy Days!


Hurrah. I'll half empty my case now xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do the "Loom", you won't be disappointed, it's known far and wide. Just outside of Duncan. Might be able to go down with you....xoxoxo


More hurrahs! Xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


Wonderful and relaxing!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good news sisters.... there's a washer and dryer at the Cabin!!!! Happy Days!


Yay!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful and relaxing!!! xxxooo


It was xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was a lovely day earlier but it's cold and damp now.
> 
> Today I have had so many people doing things for me I'm getting giddy. Merlin has cleared most of the greenery from the back garden. It was terribly overgrown. Meanwhile, GS Robert has put in a new toilet etc for me. DH has just kept out of my way apart from making coffees. I feel so spoiled. Merlin hopes to renew a fence panel in the back garden tomorrow.


That is great that you've been able to get all those tasks taken care of!!!

Since our house is just going to eventually get torn down and the yard along with it, we've done almost nothing in the yard all summer (aside from the fact that it was way too hot to be out gardening). It looks like a jungle and the house is a bit of a mess. Totally embarrassing on both fronts!!! :sm12: :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great that you've been able to get all those tasks taken care of!!!
> 
> Since our house is just going to eventually get torn down and the yard along with it, we've done almost nothing in the yard all summer (aside from the fact that it was way too hot to be out gardening). It looks like a jungle and the house is a bit of a mess. Totally embarrassing on both fronts!!! :sm12: :sm12: xxxooo


well I can stop worrying about the neighbours now. The overgrown blackberry bushes are all chopped down. I'm off to christen the new loo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got home from chauffering DH to and from routine colonostony. In his words, he's (got) a perfect a-hole.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from chauffering DH to and from routine colonostony. In his words, he's (got) a perfect a-hole.


Well said! xoxox


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well I can stop worrying about the neighbours now. The overgrown blackberry bushes are all chopped down. I'm off to christen the new loo.


TMI :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> well I can stop worrying about the neighbours now. The overgrown blackberry bushes are all chopped down. I'm off to christen the new loo.


Good on you with those horrid blackberries. Congratulations on your new loo too! :sm09: xoox


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Any time xx


Thanks :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Its raining. Ive been to the supermarket and got some good buys. I dont mean to bore you haha.


Not bored... what's for supper? :sm02: xoxox


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi Rebecca, hope things are well across the pond. xoxox


Hmmm not too bad, just struggling a little at work :sm19:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well I can stop worrying about the neighbours now. The overgrown blackberry bushes are all chopped down. I'm off to christen the new loo.


Too much information, but glad that everyone rallied round to help you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great that you've been able to get all those tasks taken care of!!!
> 
> Since our house is just going to eventually get torn down and the yard along with it, we've done almost nothing in the yard all summer (aside from the fact that it was way too hot to be out gardening). It looks like a jungle and the house is a bit of a mess. Totally embarrassing on both fronts!!! :sm12: :sm12: xxxooo


There is no point wasting you time then xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from chauffering DH to and from routine colonostony. In his words, he's (got) a perfect a-hole.


Again too much information but well done DH xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from chauffering DH to and from routine colonostony. In his words, he's (got) a perfect a-hole.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There is no point wasting you time then xxxxx


That's been my theory although it gets a bit depressing to see it like that! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's been my theory although it gets a bit depressing to see it like that! xxxooo


Don't look at it xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just done jacket potatoes in my new combi microwave/convection oven. Very quick and turned out great xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't look at it xxxxx


Doing that as much as I can! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just done jacket potatoes in my new combi microwave/convection oven. Very quick and turned out great xxxxxx


That's good to hear! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well said! xoxox


yay...i like it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Not bored... what's for supper? :sm02: xoxox


ham salad...wish you were here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


Bit like my afternoon, minus a Bentley. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> It was a lovely day earlier but it's cold and damp now.
> 
> Today I have had so many people doing things for me I'm getting giddy. Merlin has cleared most of the greenery from the back garden. It was terribly overgrown. Meanwhile, GS Robert has put in a new toilet etc for me. DH has just kept out of my way apart from making coffees. I feel so spoiled. Merlin hopes to renew a fence panel in the back garden tomorrow.


Wow, where did you get all these servant from? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> TMI :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


My thought exactly. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Just got back from the heart doctor and all is good except for a minor concern that I didn't get checked recently when I had a little pain in my chest and right arm but I was scolded and told not to ignore it if it happens again so don't need to go back for a year! 

I have printed off the pattern that I am going to use for one of the shawls I am making and now I am going to go and make some chicken alfredo for dinner!!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Just got back from the heart doctor and all is good except for a minor concern that I didn't get checked recently when I had a little pain in my chest and right arm but I was scolded and told not to ignore it if it happens again so don't need to go back for a year!
> 
> I have printed off the pattern that I am going to use for one of the shawls I am making and now I am going to go and make some chicken alfredo for dinner!!!
> 
> ...


Glad all is OK, which shawl are you making? xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening. I wet to y vountary job today & stayed there for knitting. First time I have been or ages. Didn't get on last year got as we had a power cut. There was an explosion down our road,our house shook. It was a an electrical fault. We had fire engines, police all veryexciting. My dinner was in the oven & I was starving. I do have gas hob so DH cooked me baked beans & egg for me. I tasted about 4 hours it was so quiet here, candles & the radio. I did manage to knit though but I unpicked it all tonight! Hope you al have a good night. See you tomorrow. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad all is OK, which shawl are you making? xx


What she said xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening. I wet to y vountary job today & stayed there for knitting. First time I have been or ages. Didn't get on last year got as we had a power cut. There was an explosion down our road,our house shook. It was a an electrical fault. We had fire engines, police all veryexciting. My dinner was in the oven & I was starving. I do have gas hob so DH cooked me baked beans & egg for me. I tasted about 4 hours it was so quiet here, candles & the radio. I did manage to knit though but I unpicked it all tonight! Hope you al have a good night. See you tomorrow. Xx


Sorry you had a power cut but brilliant that you made it to your job and knitting. Take care xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you had a power cut but brilliant that you made it to your job and knitting. Take care xxxx


Evening Josephine, are you feeling better tonight? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening Josephine, are you feeling better tonight? xx


Yes thank you. Took it really easy today. And wiil do over the week end. How are you? Night night xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes thank you. Took it really easy today. And wiil do over the week end. How are you? Night night xxx


Glad you're feeling better. Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've used the snap tape as well. It seemed less fidly.
> I tried velcro strips once. That was a bad idea.


There is a softer Velcro just for baby items, but hard to find. I might use small pieces, but not a strip. It snags the knit badly.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Take them down to the river and wash them? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


You and I sure do think alike! :sm17: :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> One of my co-workers suggested buying a sweater there and posting it back. I can use Canada Post. That works for the top. Leggings under thinner pants will work for the bottoms. I'm set. :sm01:


Knit yourself one while your here... :sm09: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> ham salad...wish you were here.


My Yorkshire tea sister! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> Just got back from the heart doctor and all is good except for a minor concern that I didn't get checked recently when I had a little pain in my chest and right arm but I was scolded and told not to ignore it if it happens again so don't need to go back for a year!
> 
> I have printed off the pattern that I am going to use for one of the shawls I am making and now I am going to go and make some chicken alfredo for dinner!!!
> 
> ...


Listen to them girl and stay well! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Evening. I wet to y vountary job today & stayed there for knitting. First time I have been or ages. Didn't get on last year got as we had a power cut. There was an explosion down our road,our house shook. It was a an electrical fault. We had fire engines, police all veryexciting. My dinner was in the oven & I was starving. I do have gas hob so DH cooked me baked beans & egg for me. I tasted about 4 hours it was so quiet here, candles & the radio. I did manage to knit though but I unpicked it all tonight! Hope you al have a good night. See you tomorrow. Xx


Ours was out recently too, candles and soothing music on a battery cassette player, I should have dragged out my socks that have been on the needles for over a year. Once the sister's show me how to finish the heel I know I'll be good! Hugs Chris! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Had a very good day with Mr. J today. They are far and few between and to be appreciated when we have them. I'm contented! Here's your Island forecast...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend has given me a discount card for the Beehive inVictoria! Xxxx


Looked that up on internet and it sounds wonderful! Seems they have a large selection of sock yarn also. There were several other interesting shops listed for shopping that area as well. One was a button and needlework boutique, as I recall. Look like plenty of places to spend your fiber dollars. (Remember, it's all on sale with the exchange rate AND your discount card.)

SweetGeorgia Yarns
110-408 East Kent Avenue South, Vancouver, BC V5X 2X7
PHONE 604.569.6811

This is a place I will be checking out. I get her e-mails. The do their own dying and have several special events, including spinning so roving as well as yarn.. Maybe check out their website. Don't know if it is near enough to your location but someone with a sense of direction will know!.

Just picked up a new quilting magazine at the grocer store today and it features shops around the country and places nearby with things to see and do. I've already picked out 4 or 5 to visit. (DH will be thrilled, but he is good about stopping .) 
One is a shop in Longview, WA between Portand and Seattle. Not everyone's cup of tea but they also dye their own wool fabric and that is somewhat difficult to find. It is called Momma Made It. (Love the eatery name for fish nearby: Freddy's For the Halibut) Lake Sacajawea is the town's man made lake with a big park that has a 3.5 mile scenic walking trail and it is 70 miles from the tallest waterfall in Oregon, Multnomah Falls, if your drive into the mountains takes you that way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard that there is a fire downtown Whitby, near where I work, so I'm going to sign off now. Traffic will be diverted all over the place.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hate to hear that. Hope it is under control quickly. Stay safe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The snaps I have are the plastic ones that you use the little tool to attach them with, does that make a difference on the stability since the knitting is in between the two pieces and it will be a cotton dress if that makes a difference.


Where did you get those? I am wanting some for a project and just haven't looked yet. I have the metal ones and that tool but want the plastic and smaller. As to your question, it won't make any difference. Knits just don't have the tight weave like material. I would still want to stabilize with something, even some small pieces of interfacing. Knits just won't take the tugging and pulling of snaps. IMHO, though the plastic is not as bad as the metal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


Glad he is taking such good care of you and showing you the proper way to rest and take a nap. Hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its raining. Ive been to the supermarket and got some good buys. I dont mean to bore you haha.


I went to the grocery store.... something I never do but had a few things I didn't want to wait for and wanted to pick out myself. Found lots of goodies didn't need but the were on sale! It takes so little to make me happy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Had a very good day with Mr. J today. They are far and few between and to be appreciated when we have them. I'm contented! Here's your Island forecast...


That's great that you had a good day with Mr. J today. And wonderful to see that forecast!!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was a lovely day earlier but it's cold and damp now.
> 
> Today I have had so many people doing things for me I'm getting giddy. Merlin has cleared most of the greenery from the back garden. It was terribly overgrown. Meanwhile, GS Robert has put in a new toilet etc for me. DH has just kept out of my way apart from making coffees. I feel so spoiled. Merlin hopes to renew a fence panel in the back garden tomorrow.


It is such a good feeling to get all those pesky jobs done. I'm waiting for a new toilet seat in one bathroom. What a waste. It only needs a new bolt but, apparently, you can't just buy that part. As soon as it gets cool, I'll mask up and deal with the overgrown back myself but would love to be surprised and come home and find it all done. Maybe if I leave milk for the fairies.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad all is OK, which shawl are you making? xx


I'm using the shell pattern you used to make a scarf, the shell pattern and am winging it for the rest just started the pattern part so will let you all know if we get along this time, I am also using the desert arrow dishcloth pattern I am doing them more as a rectangle wrap than a shawl :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great that you've been able to get all those tasks taken care of!!!
> 
> Since our house is just going to eventually get torn down and the yard along with it, we've done almost nothing in the yard all summer (aside from the fact that it was way too hot to be out gardening). It looks like a jungle and the house is a bit of a mess. Totally embarrassing on both fronts!!! :sm12: :sm12: xxxooo


It is a little hard to get enthusiastic about doing anything when you know it will be torn down shortly. I would take that as an excellent reason to do the very bare minimum. Remember, people come to see you, not your house.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from chauffering DH to and from routine colonostony. In his words, he's (got) a perfect a-hole.


 :sm06: :sm02: So let the eating begin!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Where did you get those? I am wanting some for a project and just haven't looked yet. I have the metal ones and that tool but want the plastic and smaller. As to your question, it won't make any difference. Knits just don't have the tight weave like material. I would still want to stabilize with something, even some small pieces of interfacing. Knits just won't take the tugging and pulling of snaps. IMHO, though the plastic is not as bad as the metal.


That's all very interesting. But, we'll be going north and east on our mountain drive and then back - still to the north of us so won't be in that area at all. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't look at it xxxxx


What she said.... Hang out at the yarn store and knit OR run away. Oh, that's right, you are doing just that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just got back from the heart doctor and all is good except for a minor concern that I didn't get checked recently when I had a little pain in my chest and right arm but I was scolded and told not to ignore it if it happens again so don't need to go back for a year!
> 
> I have printed off the pattern that I am going to use for one of the shawls I am making and now I am going to go and make some chicken alfredo for dinner!!!
> 
> ...


UNLESS, you have another minor concern. You didn't pay attention to that part. Chicken alfredo sound yummy. DH did a sausage, pasta feta thing with green olives. It was tasty but now I need a treat.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Had a very good day with Mr. J today. They are far and few between and to be appreciated when we have them. I'm contented! Here's your Island forecast...


That's not to bad we were at 75F today!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening. I wet to y vountary job today & stayed there for knitting. First time I have been or ages. Didn't get on last year got as we had a power cut. There was an explosion down our road,our house shook. It was a an electrical fault. We had fire engines, police all veryexciting. My dinner was in the oven & I was starving. I do have gas hob so DH cooked me baked beans & egg for me. I tasted about 4 hours it was so quiet here, candles & the radio. I did manage to knit though but I unpicked it all tonight! Hope you al have a good night. See you tomorrow. Xx


My, that was exciting! Glad you had an alternative for dinner. I would have to grill out or toast marshmallows! We have had a transformer one street over go out. It sure makes a noise. Glad everything is back to normal now and good you got out.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looked that up on internet and it sounds wonderful! Seems they have a large selection of sock yarn also. There were several other interesting shops listed for shopping that area as well. One was a button and needlework boutique, as I recall. Look like plenty of places to spend your fiber dollars. (Remember, it's all on sale with the exchange rate AND your discount card.)
> 
> SweetGeorgia Yarns
> 110-408 East Kent Avenue South, Vancouver, BC V5X 2X7
> ...


I want some of that Sweet Georgia yarn, I have been watching Grocery Girls podcast and they show a lot of this yarn!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Where did you get those? I am wanting some for a project and just haven't looked yet. I have the metal ones and that tool but want the plastic and smaller. As to your question, it won't make any difference. Knits just don't have the tight weave like material. I would still want to stabilize with something, even some small pieces of interfacing. Knits just won't take the tugging and pulling of snaps. IMHO, though the plastic is not as bad as the metal.


Amazon had a good deal on a variety of colors with the tool, I got some from there and Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Had a very good day with Mr. J today. They are far and few between and to be appreciated when we have them. I'm contented! Here's your Island forecast...


Glad it was a good day, especially when they are rare. Weather looks perfect! Crisp and dry.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's all very interesting. But, we'll be going north and east on our mountain drive and then back - still to the north of us so won't be in that area at all. :sm02: xxxooo


Figures.... Told you I had no sense of direction! It will be a beautiful drive, no matter where you go given the color has started.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I want some of that Sweet Georgia yarn, I have been watching Grocery Girls podcast and they show a lot of this yarn!


I don't know Grocery Girls.... but love the yarn and it sounds like a really fun shop. They do so many special events and have some gorgeous colors. Maybe my next shawl! I want some Hedgehog yarn too but suppose I need to use up just a little of my stash first. 
:sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Amazon had a good deal on a variety of colors with the tool, I got some from there and Hobby Lobby.


Well, of course..... I was in Hobby Lobby today to get a small crochet hook and forgot to pick up some brass rods or look for those snaps. They sure didn't jump out at me though. Are they in the fabric section? I even stopped there to look at some vinyl and some upholstery fabric. I didn't look at notions though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Off to check on the girls. It is far too quiet. Must be trouble. See you all tomorrow. We have VB at 5:30 and I have a ton of paperwork to do before we go. I did get to the hospital today to pick up some of my records. They want an arm and leg for them so hope I got what I really need. You would think that one copy of your records should be free for your own records. I also managed to get gas. About every other pump was empty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looked that up on internet and it sounds wonderful! Seems they have a large selection of sock yarn also. There were several other interesting shops listed for shopping that area as well. One was a button and needlework boutique, as I recall. Look like plenty of places to spend your fiber dollars. (Remember, it's all on sale with the exchange rate AND your discount card.)
> 
> SweetGeorgia Yarns
> 110-408 East Kent Avenue South, Vancouver, BC V5X 2X7
> ...


That's the area we were in for our family reunion; we took a side trip to the Falls. There have been fires there in the past couple of weeks so he very careful.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> You and I sure do think alike! :sm17: :sm02: xoxox


Yep, perhaps because we live in the sticks. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I'm using the shell pattern you used to make a scarf, the shell pattern and am winging it for the rest just started the pattern part so will let you all know if we get along this time, I am also using the desert arrow dishcloth pattern I am doing them more as a rectangle wrap than a shawl :sm09:


Much too ambitious for me. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx

PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Had a very good day with Mr. J today. They are far and few between and to be appreciated when we have them. I'm contented! Here's your Island forecast...


Outlook looks good for you all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


Good news about your friends. Buying a new iron, what a treat! Buying things like that are so expensive & not really fun. DH bought me an iron recently, not that I have used it much! Hope you get your hair cut.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have opossums, raccoons, feral cats, grackles, blue jays and skunks all eating the cat kibble. I'm just trying to be a little sparing with the cat kibbles and it was the kibble dish that I was trying to grab when the skunk sprayed. I'm just lucky that I didn't get hit, although the direct hit into the house was almost as bad. We're now at 5 cans of air freshener. The mat at the front door has been washed and the floors have been bleached. Every time we open a drawer that had not been opened, the skunk smell comes out. My lunch bucket smelled like skunk, put me off lunch. But I fixed that. A couple drops of liquid smoke and now it smells like a campfire.
> One of my classmates, when I was a kid, had a skunk that they kept until it was an adult. It got quite cranky when it was mating season and they gave it to the private zoo to have another skunk friend.





Islander said:


> Do they still neutralize with tomato juice? That's quite a menagerie you're feeding, sounds like everyone eats at your house! Sorry about your lunch box. :sm03: xoxox


And what are "*grackles*, are the feathered or furred? I have not heard of them! ????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's very chilly in my house today. My DH has come up to help me with some housework. DH is busy watching Thomas the tank with the title one. It's all go at my place! Hope you all have a good day. C. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Had a very good day with Mr. J today. They are far and few between and to be appreciated when we have them. I'm contented! Here's your Island forecast...


Glad to hear you had a good day. Thanks for the forecast, sounds great. See you soon. In fact a week today xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hmmm not too bad, just struggling a little at work :sm19:


That's not good. Roll on retirement.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, where did you get all these servant from? xx :sm09: :sm09:


I bred them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am back from my mamogram. Did you hear me scream? I know it is a necessary evil but I am glad it is over. xx


I really do not like them, although I am fortunate enough in that I attend the Mobile Breast Clinic; and the ladies who work in those vans are very careful in being gentle! I attended a regular Xray Clinic, and the xray person had no idea about trying to be as gentle as possible, and caused quite a bit of emotional, and physical trauma. I swore I would never have another mammogram again, but becaus I have lost a sister, a cousin and another cousin is currently a survivor; I thought it was time to bite the bullet and have another mammogram. So instead of going to an Xray Clinic, I decided to go to the Mobile Clinic; and was pleasantly surprised by the care shown by the people who work in the mobile units. They are all part of the Breast Clinic, so are specifically trained in better care, and they deal with a lot of women who have developed Breast Cancer.

I hope yours comes back clear! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good night s sleep and today I am off to the craft cafe for lunch so I can catch up with my friend who has just come back from Vancouver Island. Then Mr P and I have to go to pick up gk2 from band practice and then we will be having fish and chips with him and DD while SIL takes LM to a party.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening. I wet to y vountary job today & stayed there for knitting. First time I have been or ages. Didn't get on last year got as we had a power cut. There was an explosion down our road,our house shook. It was a an electrical fault. We had fire engines, police all veryexciting. My dinner was in the oven & I was starving. I do have gas hob so DH cooked me baked beans & egg for me. I tasted about 4 hours it was so quiet here, candles & the radio. I did manage to knit though but I unpicked it all tonight! Hope you al have a good night. See you tomorrow. Xx


What a horrible evening. Thank heavens for knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I really do not like them, although I am fortunate enough in that I attend the Mobile Breast Clinic; and the ladies who work in those vans are very careful in being gentle! I attended a regular Xray Clinic, and the xray person had no idea about trying to be as gentle as possible, and caused quite a bit of emotional, and physical trauma. I swore I would never have another mammogram again, but becaus I have lost a sister, a cousin and another cousin is currently a survivor; I thought it was time to bite the bullet and have another mammogram. So instead of going to an Xray Clinic, I decided to go to the Mobile Clinic; and was pleasantly surprised by the care shown by the people who work in the mobile units. They are all part of the Breast Clinic, so are specifically trained in better care, and they deal with a lot of women who have developed Breast Cancer.
> 
> I hope yours comes back clear! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi. I went to a mobile unit and |I agree they are as careful as possible but this time the second one seemed to put on strain on my back and I have pulled a muscle. Nothing that a few glasses of wine won't cure. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


Glad everyone in St Martin is safe. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm feeling some better off to see the heart doctor today! The border on the blanket was just two rows of half double crochet easy!


Re- the crochet, you know how you feel about sewing.........?!!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a horrible evening. Thank heavens for knitting.


Janet please let meknow which magazine the dorset button article was in as I thought you said the KNitter and it is not in this or last months. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


Purrfect!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good news sisters.... there's a washer and dryer at the Cabin!!!! Happy Days!


Oh brilliant, thank you so much for doing the research, Trish, you are a star!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Re- the crochet, you know how you feel about sewing.........?!!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Morning Honey, now Trish has told us about the washing machine I might just take my smaller case!!! Decisions, decisions xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> He's so sweet. My two cats have become mobster's since the passing of my dog Bailey, she used to keep them in line. Now they do anything they want, including ganging up on Kody the remaining dog, trying to short him on his own dinner. I'm getting used to their new ways but don't like being woken at 6 a.m for their breakfast...grrrr. :sm16:


Little furry bullies!!!! :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purrfect!!! xxx


Itwas and I did absolutely nothing. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's very chilly in my house today. My DH has come up to help me with some housework. DH is busy watching Thomas the tank with the title one. It's all go at my place! Hope you all have a good day. C. Xxxx


Don;t you go doing too much. xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was a lovely day earlier but it's cold and damp now.
> 
> Today I have had so many people doing things for me I'm getting giddy. Merlin has cleared most of the greenery from the back garden. It was terribly overgrown. Meanwhile, GS Robert has put in a new toilet etc for me. DH has just kept out of my way apart from making coffees. I feel so spoiled. Merlin hopes to renew a fence panel in the back garden tomorrow.


Quite right too, so glad you are not being spoilt but treated as you should be!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great that you've been able to get all those tasks taken care of!!!
> 
> Since our house is just going to eventually get torn down and the yard along with it, we've done almost nothing in the yard all summer (aside from the fact that it was way too hot to be out gardening). It looks like a jungle and the house is a bit of a mess. Totally embarrassing on both fronts!!! :sm12: :sm12: xxxooo


Not really, can quite understand that frame of mind, very hard to take pride in something that is doomed! Save your energy for getting your new place how you want it - when you get it!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well I can stop worrying about the neighbours now. The overgrown blackberry bushes are all chopped down. I'm off to christen the new loo.


Thanks for sharing, Saxy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from chauffering DH to and from routine colonostony. In his words, he's (got) a perfect a-hole.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just done jacket potatoes in my new combi microwave/convection oven. Very quick and turned out great xxxxxx


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Doing that as much as I can! xxxooo


Try wearing your sunnies indoors!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, perhaps because we live in the sticks. xx :sm09:


But I had the same thought and I don't live in the sticks. I live in books.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just got back from the heart doctor and all is good except for a minor concern that I didn't get checked recently when I had a little pain in my chest and right arm but I was scolded and told not to ignore it if it happens again so don't need to go back for a year!
> 
> I have printed off the pattern that I am going to use for one of the shawls I am making and now I am going to go and make some chicken alfredo for dinner!!!
> 
> ...


So glad all is well and that you are not ever going to ignore anything like that again!!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Much too ambitious for me. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Rubbish; you're the shawl queen.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> As a bc survivor I look forward to my unilateral check, they do save lives but most important is we know our own bodies! xoxo





RookieRetiree said:


> I'm a survivor too and am so thankful for the screenings.


When I went to ask to have my first mammogram, my doctor actually told me that I was too young (at 47) to have a mammogram, and I would get a letter when I turned 50. Even when I told him that my sister had recently died from bc, I was still told it wasn't necessary, but I insisted. A lesion was found, but not deemed to be anything that needed further exploration. I didn't have another scan until about 4 years ago, and it was suggested that I have a surgical review; so I took that to mean it wasn't that important that I have it done. I wasn't at all concerned, until one of the Breast Clinic Doctors actually contacted me, and asked if I had seen the surgeon as suggested, and I told her that I hadn't thought it was that necessary, but as she had contacted me, I promised that I would get it arranged as soon as possible. After I had made the first appointment to see the surgeon, I think it was about 3 weeks, and I had seen the surgeon, the anaesthetist, had the surgery and the final post-surgery check! I have never had such a rapid journey through this process; one usually has to wait a few months from the first appointment to the time of the surgery, but I am happy that the process was so rapid in this situation, as any treatment that might be needed, would be able to be started earlier for those who require it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good night s sleep and today I am off to the craft cafe for lunch so I can catch up with my friend who has just come back from Vancouver Island. Then Mr P and I have to go to pick up gk2 from band practice and then we will be having fish and chips with him and DD while SIL takes LM to a party.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Sounds like a perfect day. Enjoy it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad everyone in St Martin is safe. xx


That is the most important thing, and it sounds as though they are getting more help than our protectorates are.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Had a very good day with Mr. J today. They are far and few between and to be appreciated when we have them. I'm contented! Here's your Island forecast...


Thanks Trish, that helps immensely, it's about what we have here at the moment so I now have a better idea of what to pack!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looked that up on internet and it sounds wonderful! Seems they have a large selection of sock yarn also. There were several other interesting shops listed for shopping that area as well. One was a button and needlework boutique, as I recall. Look like plenty of places to spend your fiber dollars. (Remember, it's all on sale with the exchange rate AND your discount card.)
> 
> SweetGeorgia Yarns
> 110-408 East Kent Avenue South, Vancouver, BC V5X 2X7
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What's liquid smoke?


Somebody has probably answered this, but anyway, it is used when smoking meat, or fish, or anything else that people want to have smoked ..... I think!????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny and humid again.
I came outside for break yesterday and the air was fuzzy yellow, there was so much humidity.
I picked up some leggings last night. I was taking too long so DD kept going into the food section and coming out with more food. She ended up coming home with donuts, prosciuto and cheerio cereal. (In my defence, they had rearranged the store and the leggings were not in the section where they normally are.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Somebody has probably answered this, but anyway, it is used when smoking meat, or fish, or anything else that people want to have smoked ..... I think!????????


And I use it on food that I put on the gas barbeque because I find the gas doesn't give the food a lot of flavour.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That is the most important thing, and it sounds as though they are getting more help than our protectorates are.


Canada is still trying to get our tourists and students home. Seems our commercial planes are having difficulty leaving the islands. Only the military ones are being allowed to leave.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm getting excited and I'm not even coming, hope you have lots of fun, I will be there in spirit. (Tia Maria) xx





SaxonLady said:


> and I'll float by in the Baileys.


and I am getting aquainted with a sparkling wine and a wine spritzer. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its dull and damp here. The perfect day to sit and knit. Im really going to force myself into knitting today. Got to catch up now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Janet please let meknow which magazine the dorset button article was in as I thought you said the KNitter and it is not in this or last months. xx


I'm so sorry darling, I get too many magazines! It is in Designer Knitting Early Autumn 2017.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, now Trish has told us about the washing machine I might just take my smaller case!!! Decisions, decisions xxxx


It does make an incredible difference. When we were in Australia for over 3 weeks we had washing machines in all the apartments so took very little clothing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Judi. I went to a mobile unit and |I agree they are as careful as possible but this time the second one seemed to put on strain on my back and I have pulled a muscle. Nothing that a few glasses of wine won't cure. xx


We don't have any mobile units. That would be a great idea in our remote areas. I wonder who I forward this idea to?
Sorry about the pulled muscle. Hope you're feeling better by now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good night s sleep and today I am off to the craft cafe for lunch so I can catch up with my friend who has just come back from Vancouver Island. Then Mr P and I have to go to pick up gk2 from band practice and then we will be having fish and chips with him and DD while SIL takes LM to a party.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Did your friend have lots of tips?
Fish and chips sounds great.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull and damp here. The perfect day to sit and knit. Im really going to force myself into knitting today. Got to catch up now.


Hopefully once you start you'll get totally into it. I can barely face leaving mine ATM I'm enjoying it so much. There are some wonderful patterns around.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Good news about your friends. Buying a new iron, what a treat! Buying things like that are so expensive & not really fun. DH bought me an iron recently, not that I have used it much! Hope you get your hair cut.


Yes I'm now well and truly scalped. All I want is a cheap, bog standard iron I'm not wasting money on an all singing all dancing one unless it does the ironing on its own. xx :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Did your friend have lots of tips?
> Fish and chips sounds great.


We might have to have them tonight now it's fixed into my mind.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And what are "*grackles*, are the feathered or furred? I have not heard of them! ð


Black birds with long tails. Shiny plumage. Thrush sized bird. They have one nesting per year. Get plagued by cowbirds laying their eggs in the grackle nests with the grackle eggs. They use the cat kibble to feed their babies.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I bred them.


Bother, I missed out there. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I like enamel ones though they do discolour and I prefer stainless steel.


Before it was deemed too dangerous for me to continue doing the majority of cooking, I had a set of pans that were brilliant, they were cast iron (which I loved cooking with), but dh was banned from washing them because I always cleaned them when I had finished cooking, so that the seasoning layer remained intact. I re-seasoned the frying pans every few months, so that they kept cooking as they are supposed to do. I ended up giving them to DD5, as she loves them also and was really looking forward to using them, and I didn't want them to just be thrown out - as dh wanted to do. He has finally discovered that the hotplates do not need to be on full heat, to cook food properly; and the pots and pans we have now are relatively safe from being destroyed by overheating them; thank goodness! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I'm now well and truly scalped. All I want is a cheap, bog standard iron I'm not wasting money on an all singing all dancing one unless it does the ironing on its own. xx :sm09:


We all seem to be getting scalped now. Mine needs more length on top, but I love the back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


That's great news that the staff were all right.
Iron? I used mom's mostly broken one to press hems. It barely warmed up. But my hems are hemmed anyway.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Rubbish; you're the shawl queen.


But a need a straight forward written pattern to follow. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Black birds with long tails. Shiny plumage. Thrush sized bird. They have one nesting per year. Get plagued by cowbirds laying their eggs in the grackle nests with the grackle eggs. They use the cat kibble to feed their babies.


Almost mini crows. They are beautiful with that shine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Off to check on the girls. It is far too quiet. Must be trouble. See you all tomorrow. We have VB at 5:30 and I have a ton of paperwork to do before we go. I did get to the hospital today to pick up some of my records. They want an arm and leg for them so hope I got what I really need. You would think that one copy of your records should be free for your own records. I also managed to get gas. About every other pump was empty.


Our gas trucks are rolling in now, at higher prices.
Have fun at the VB game.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't know Grocery Girls.... but love the yarn and it sounds like a really fun shop. They do so many special events and have some gorgeous colors. Maybe my next shawl! I want some Hedgehog yarn too but suppose I need to use up just a little of my stash first.
> :sm13: :sm13:


I;'ve been lurking on the What the Fade KAL thread on Ravelry. A lot of people have been complaining about the Hedgehog skinny yarn splitting. Just a heads up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Before it was deemed too dangerous for me to continue doing the majority of cooking, I had a set of pans that were brilliant, they were cast iron (which I loved cooking with), but dh was banned from washing them because I always cleaned them when I had finished cooking, so that the seasoning layer remained intact. I re-seasoned the frying pans every few months, so that they kept cooking as they are supposed to do. I ended up giving them to DD5, as she loves them also and was really looking forward to using them, and I didn't want them to just be thrown out - as dh wanted to do. He has finally discovered that the hotplates do not need to be on full heat, to cook food properly; and the pots and pans we have now are relatively safe from being destroyed by overheating them; thank goodness! ????????????


Do ALL men feel the hotplate has to be on full?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> But a need a straight forward written pattern to follow. xx


I've got loads of them. I think I have to live to at least 500.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our gas trucks are rolling in now, at higher prices.
> Have fun at the VB game.


Ours has jumped up as well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm using the shell pattern you used to make a scarf, the shell pattern and am winging it for the rest just started the pattern part so will let you all know if we get along this time, I am also using the desert arrow dishcloth pattern I am doing them more as a rectangle wrap than a shawl :sm09:


That's the way that DD does her crochet. She finds a crochet stitch that she likes and just wings the shape from there.
If you write up your notes, you'll be creating your own pattern. And you could upload it here or on Ravelry?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is such a good feeling to get all those pesky jobs done. I'm waiting for a new toilet seat in one bathroom. What a waste. It only needs a new bolt but, apparently, you can't just buy that part. As soon as it gets cool, I'll mask up and deal with the overgrown back myself but would love to be surprised and come home and find it all done. Maybe if I leave milk for the fairies.....


I'd like a new toilet. The one in our downstairs powder room has never worked properly since mum insisted that the handle be replaced from a plastic handle to a metal handle.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate to hear that. Hope it is under control quickly. Stay safe.


Yes, all out now. Just one lane blocked on the road so not too bad.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's the way that DD does her crochet. She finds a crochet stitch that she likes and just wings the shape from there.
> If you write up your notes, you'll be creating your own pattern. And you could upload it here or on Ravelry?


I made a jumper that way from my Blackpool wool. It was a lovely lacy wavy stitch. Now I don't know what to do with the sleeves. I have worn it but don't like the finish. I'll work it out. I rarely stick totally to a pattern anyway.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looked that up on internet and it sounds wonderful! Seems they have a large selection of sock yarn also. There were several other interesting shops listed for shopping that area as well. One was a button and needlework boutique, as I recall. Look like plenty of places to spend your fiber dollars. (Remember, it's all on sale with the exchange rate AND your discount card.)
> 
> SweetGeorgia Yarns
> 110-408 East Kent Avenue South, Vancouver, BC V5X 2X7
> ...


I've seen TripAdvisor comments to call ahead, because the studio at Sweet Georgia Yarns is staffed at odd times depending on what yarn needs to be dyed. They do have nice yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Had a very good day with Mr. J today. They are far and few between and to be appreciated when we have them. I'm contented! Here's your Island forecast...


I'm glad you had a good day with Mr. J. Thanks for the forecast,. That will help. Also the message about the washer and dryer helps a lot too. Now I can use the smaller suitcase.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just heard on the TV about an explosion on the London Tube. 18people taken to hospital. Stay safe over there.
I'm going now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We all seem to be getting scalped now. Mine needs more length on top, but I love the back.


I have to remember to make an appointment to have mine done, as the wavy bits are beginning to do their own thing, and I am getting a tad fedup with the length of my hair now, and I have more curls than I have had for quite a while. I did want to have it cut before tomorrow (Saturday), as DH, DD3 and I are going to a family reunion with my cousins from my mum's side of the family. This is an annual event, which a few of us decided to do, as the only times that we were getting together previously, was for funerals; so we decided that we would have this get together for any of the cousins, and their families, who wanted to attend. This is the second meet up, and the first one was quite good and most of my cousins were there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard on the TV about an explosion on the London Tube. 18people taken to hospital. Stay safe over there.
> I'm going now.


It was no accident.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, now for all of the ladies in the UK, have any of you been to the Chester Zoo? I am now watching *The Secret Life of the Zoo* filmed in the Chester Zoo, and I quite like it, so I am going to sign off for now, and will be back a bit later to catch up!

I hope the explosion on the train does not put a damper on your day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


That is good news about the resort staff. I hope the recovery there doesn't take too long so they can all get back to work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good night s sleep and today I am off to the craft cafe for lunch so I can catch up with my friend who has just come back from Vancouver Island. Then Mr P and I have to go to pick up gk2 from band practice and then we will be having fish and chips with him and DD while SIL takes LM to a party.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Busy day. Enjoy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not really, can quite understand that frame of mind, very hard to take pride in something that is doomed! Save your energy for getting your new place how you want it - when you get it!! xxxxxx


Thanks! That's basically what I'm doing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Try wearing your sunnies indoors!!! xxxx :sm23:


 :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


That's great news. I hope they can relocate to safe water and buildings while the island infrastructue is being rebuilt.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard on the TV about an explosion on the London Tube. 18people taken to hospital. Stay safe over there.
> I'm going now.


Yes, I just heard that, too. Stay safe from me, too. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


So glad all are safe, must be a relief for you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I really do not like them, although I am fortunate enough in that I attend the Mobile Breast Clinic; and the ladies who work in those vans are very careful in being gentle! I attended a regular Xray Clinic, and the xray person had no idea about trying to be as gentle as possible, and caused quite a bit of emotional, and physical trauma. I swore I would never have another mammogram again, but becaus I have lost a sister, a cousin and another cousin is currently a survivor; I thought it was time to bite the bullet and have another mammogram. So instead of going to an Xray Clinic, I decided to go to the Mobile Clinic; and was pleasantly surprised by the care shown by the people who work in the mobile units. They are all part of the Breast Clinic, so are specifically trained in better care, and they deal with a lot of women who have developed Breast Cancer.
> 
> I hope yours comes back clear! xoxoxo


I too go to a mobile clinic, so friendly, informal and _gentle_!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When I went to ask to have my first mammogram, my doctor actually told me that I was too young (at 47) to have a mammogram, and I would get a letter when I turned 50. Even when I told him that my sister had recently died from bc, I was still told it wasn't necessary, but I insisted. A lesion was found, but not deemed to be anything that needed further exploration. I didn't have another scan until about 4 years ago, and it was suggested that I have a surgical review; so I took that to mean it wasn't that important that I have it done. I wasn't at all concerned, until one of the Breast Clinic Doctors actually contacted me, and asked if I had seen the surgeon as suggested, and I told her that I hadn't thought it was that necessary, but as she had contacted me, I promised that I would get it arranged as soon as possible. After I had made the first appointment to see the surgeon, I think it was about 3 weeks, and I had seen the surgeon, the anaesthetist, had the surgery and the final post-surgery check! I have never had such a rapid journey through this process; one usually has to wait a few months from the first appointment to the time of the surgery, but I am happy that the process was so rapid in this situation, as any treatment that might be needed, would be able to be started earlier for those who require it.


That was a bit negligent that they didn't impress upon you that it was important!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> So glad all are safe, must be a relief for you! xxxx


Yes I am, I know we will miss our holiday but it's great to know they are OK, all unharmed but of course they still haven't got water, food or power so still face some difficult times. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I'm now well and truly scalped. All I want is a cheap, bog standard iron I'm not wasting money on an all singing all dancing one unless it does the ironing on its own. xx :sm09:


Got mine in Morrisons, about £6! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Got mine in Morrisons, about £6! xxxx


Yes I thought about them, will have a look on Monday as we will be doing our shopping on our way home from Derby. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard on the TV about an explosion on the London Tube. 18people taken to hospital. Stay safe over there.
> I'm going now.


Yeah, I tried to listen to that on the radio but DH wouldn't stop talking so I missed the details. Scary stuff! :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Right, I've finally caught up!!

Had a nice time at my friends last night but, as usual, there was too much delicious food and the host and hostess spent most of the evening in the kitchen, which was not what the evening was supposed to be about! I think we may do things differently in future, maybe order takeaway.

DH and I have spent the last 2 hours trying to get our computer security back after it 'fell off' of our devices. Phone calls, online chats, agents remotely operating our computers...... mine's fine now but DH is still waiting for the Norton guy to sort his out, tee-hee!!! 

Off later to pick DGD up from school, DGS will come on the bus, they are here for most of the weekend, YAY!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, I've finally caught up!!
> 
> Had a nice time at my friends last night but, as usual, there was too much delicious food and the host and hostess spent most of the evening in the kitchen, which was not what the evening was supposed to be about! I think we may do things differently in future, maybe order takeaway.
> 
> ...


We had that problem with Norton last weekend. They finally got it fixed. It was definitely a problem on their part. Enjoy your weekend with the DGKs. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We had that problem with Norton last weekend. They finally got it fixed. It was definitely a problem on their part. Enjoy your weekend with the DGKs. xxxooo


Interesting!! :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm so sorry darling, I get too many magazines! It is in Designer Knitting Early Autumn 2017.


Thanks. Not heard of that magazine xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. I feel in a much better mood now. When I grieve I seem to get angry and cross with myself. Its very rare I shed tears. Today was like that BUT I shed some tears and I'm fine again now, well as fine as I ever will be. I'm trying to get a photo of my hair and will post it to josephine tomorrow and hopefully she'll show you on kp.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I feel in a much better mood now. When I grieve I seem to get angry and cross with myself. Its very rare I shed tears. Today was like that BUT I shed some tears and I'm fine again now, well as fine as I ever will be. I'm trying to get a photo of my hair and will post it to josephine tomorrow and hopefully she'll show you on kp.


Glad you're over that little bump, I understand you getting cross with yourself, although I know you know it's a release valve, like a good cry! Sending you loving hugs dear xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you're over that little bump, I understand you getting cross with yourself, although I know you know it's a release valve, like a good cry! Sending you loving hugs dear xxxxxx


Ta love, Ive thought about you a bit today I worry about these attacks where you are. Take care my friend.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you. Her major is International Relations. She was an intern at the state capitol last semester and this summer. Her second language is French. She just started a job at a law firm last week during her off hours from classes. (A few years back, and much younger, she wanted to be a spy for the CIA. We had a family trip to Washington, DC and I think her favorite thing was a spy case solving adventure at one of the museums. She and her sister sported mustaches all week-end. Silly girls... They make me smile.) I have a niece who was in the Peace Corps and has worked for several non-profits all over the world, mostly third world countries and works on a new degree in between jobs. She is very keen to help Rachel get a job on graduation. I am very keen on keeping her out of dangerous countries!


Thank you so much for sharing. I love to see smart independent young women. Your Grand Daughters both sound like lovely girls. I hope stays away from dangerous countries too. The whole world is going crazy though. Not really safe any where. All of our schools including the local college as well as privates have been out of session because of bomb threats. ( entire county). And someone was arrested at the mall yersterday because of a threat of some kind. You just are not safe anywhere.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This was taken a couple of months ago. Emma with big sister Lily. xx


Awwwww :sm02:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. Sent you a pm 'regarding flights


TFS that looks fun. Def. educational for the kiddos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you're over that little bump, I understand you getting cross with yourself, although I know you know it's a release valve, like a good cry! Sending you loving hugs dear xxxxxx


Me, too, Susan. Also sending you loving and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I feel in a much better mood now. When I grieve I seem to get angry and cross with myself. Its very rare I shed tears. Today was like that BUT I shed some tears and I'm fine again now, well as fine as I ever will be. I'm trying to get a photo of my hair and will post it to josephine tomorrow and hopefully she'll show you on kp.


So glad you are feeling a bit better now, tears can help. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I feel in a much better mood now. When I grieve I seem to get angry and cross with myself. Its very rare I shed tears. Today was like that BUT I shed some tears and I'm fine again now, well as fine as I ever will be. I'm trying to get a photo of my hair and will post it to josephine tomorrow and hopefully she'll show you on kp.


It is sometimes good to have a cry, a hopefully makes you feel better afterwards. Sending you lots of love and hugs and look forward to getting the photo. xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am back from my mamogram. Did you hear me scream? I know it is a necessary evil but I am glad it is over. xx


I heard you. And my you can scream! I am over due for mine. I really hate doing it. But, I guess if best be done. Better to catch things early if you can.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We're an ungrateful lot, aren't we?!! I shall be very brave, think of you two, Trish and Jeanette, and try not to squeak when I have mine done!!


Me too - :sm19:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I heard you. And my you can scream! I am over due for mine. I really hate doing it. But, I guess if best be done. Better to catch things early if you can.


I know it is a necessary thing to do,but it does seem to give me a fm flair up, Perhaps I get very tense about it and I know that is a trigger. How are you? xxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Baby blanket is finished just before he is a week old tomorrow will post a picture in a bit working on Michael's monkey blanket now only sixty three rows to go then the monkey and border......yeah almost done hehehe!


 :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a nice lunch with my friend at the craft cafe and then did some work on dorset buttons. Quick dash home to pick up Mr P and then off to pick up gk2 from school. Bought fish and chips, delicious and am now home in my chair with Bentley on my lap. xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It won't quite be the peak but it's going to be close. We're expecting some well-needed rain Sunday evening into Monday (showers and sunbreaks on Monday) and ending up with a few showers on Tuesday morning and then I hope it's gone when the sisters arrive Tuesday night! xxxooo


Wish I were coming too. Have lots of fun! I'll stop praying for rain in time for you to have lovely weather for your vac. Time. 
:sm02: :sm24: :sm13: :sm17:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a nice lunch with my friend at the craft cafe and then did some work on dorset buttons. Quick dash home to pick up Mr P and then off to pick up gk2 from school. Bought fish and chips, delicious and am now home in my chair with Bentley on my lap. xx


Busy day and hopefully relaxing rest of your day! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a nice lunch with my friend at the craft cafe and then did some work on dorset buttons. Quick dash home to pick up Mr P and then off to pick up gk2 from school. Bought fish and chips, delicious and am now home in my chair with Bentley on my lap. xx


Sounds like a fun day, we had a sort of funny dinner today, a bit of left over chicken, some ham, left over potatoes sauté-d with onions and mushrooms and a fried egg. A bit weird but was ok. Yesterday afternoon I sold two scarfs someone is going to have a look at my shawls. Oh and we had a bat flying around our lounge and then disappeared, don't know where. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Wish I were coming too. Have lots of fun! I'll stop praying for rain in time for you to have lovely weather for your vac. Time.
> :sm02: :sm24: :sm13: :sm17:


Thanks, but I know you really need the rain over there -- will try to send this stuff we'll be getting your way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a fun day, we had a sort of funny dinner today, a bit of left over chicken, some ham, left over potatoes sauté-d with onions and mushrooms and a fried egg. A bit weird but was ok. Yesterday afternoon I sold two scarfs someone is going to have a look at my shawls. Oh and we had a bat flying around our lounge and then disappeared, don't know where. xx


Great on the sale of the scarves and hopefully the shawls, too. Weird about the bat -- I don't think I would like not knowing where it went. xxxooo


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how Bentley and I have spent the afternoon.


I'd say that that was a perfect afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Wish I were coming too. Have lots of fun! I'll stop praying for rain in time for you to have lovely weather for your vac. Time.
> :sm02: :sm24: :sm13: :sm17:


I hope it rains for you as the forecast for Vancouver Island looks sunny. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a fun day, we had a sort of funny dinner today, a bit of left over chicken, some ham, left over potatoes sauté-d with onions and mushrooms and a fried egg. A bit weird but was ok. Yesterday afternoon I sold two scarfs someone is going to have a look at my shawls. Oh and we had a bat flying around our lounge and then disappeared, don't know where. xx


I sometimes put different foods together but why not. Well done on the scarf sales, hope you find some buyers for the shawls. I love bats, when we had our place in France we counted over 150 coming out of our roof one evening.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I sometimes put different foods together but why not. Well done on the scarf sales, hope you find some buyers for the shawls. I love bats, when we had our place in France we counted over 150 coming out of our roof one evening.


Yes we had them at our last place as well but never in the house and we don't know where it came in. There's not windows open anywhere, we must have a gap somewhere in the stone work. xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know it is a necessary thing to do,but it does seem to give me a fm flair up, Perhaps I get very tense about it and I know that is a trigger. How are you? xxx


I'm doing ok. Been busy with drs this week. So, I'm not getting much done today. I have a hard time keeping up with you gals. But I do enjoy it here with here with you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I'm doing ok. Been busy with drs this week. So, I'm not getting much done today. I have a hard time keeping up with you gals. But I do enjoy it here with here with you.


Hope everything went ok with the doctors and have your pain meds sorted. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we had them at our last place as well but never in the house and we don't know where it came in. There's not windows open anywhere, we must have a gap somewhere in the stone work. xx


They can get in through the tiniest gaps. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't know Grocery Girls.... but love the yarn and it sounds like a really fun shop. They do so many special events and have some gorgeous colors. Maybe my next shawl! I want some Hedgehog yarn too but suppose I need to use up just a little of my stash first.
> :sm13: :sm13:


I have seen hedgehog also the grocery girls are sister's that have a knitting podcast I love watching them


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, of course..... I was in Hobby Lobby today to get a small crochet hook and forgot to pick up some brass rods or look for those snaps. They sure didn't jump out at me though. Are they in the fabric section? I even stopped there to look at some vinyl and some upholstery fabric. I didn't look at notions though.


Yes they are in the fabric section


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs and prayers to you all; Today's events and all the other stuff goung on has just brought me down. Bad knitting day too so I've put that into time out. Think I'll go mess up the kitchen and see what I can make up for dinner.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs and prayers to you all; Today's events and all the other stuff goung on has just brought me down. Bad knitting day too so I've put that into time out. Think I'll go mess up the kitchen and see what I can make up for dinner.


Sending you lots of love and hugs too. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and hugs too. Xxxx


Me, too, Jeanette. So sorry this is all hitting you so hard right now. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jeanette. So sorry this is all hitting you so hard right now. xxxooo


It's a result of a no sleep night; tomorrow will be better. Chicken enchiladas with peppers from the garden and extra cheese are a great comfort food. I'm now feeling full and sleepy.

I'm designing a messy bun hat (or pony tail) to match the colorful socks. I think I've got it going well now. Now to figure out how I will do the heels on the toe up socks; my short row heel looks sloppy. I'm going to try short row with yarn overs to see how those work out. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a result of a no sleep night; tomorrow will be better. Chicken enchiladas with peppers from the garden and extra cheese are a great comfort food. I'm now feeling full and sleepy.
> 
> I'm designing a messy bun hat (or pony tail) to match the colorful socks. I think I've got it going well now. Now to figure out how I will do the heels on the toe up socks; my short row heel looks sloppy. I'm going to try short row with yarn overs to see how those work out. See you tomorrow.


Glad you're feeling better. Chicken enchiladas sound wonderful. The hat and socks sound interesting, too! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


That is great news!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Re- the crochet, you know how you feel about sewing.........?!!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yep :sm04: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Rubbish; you're the shawl queen.


Exactly what I was thinking and it is just garter stitch and the pattern in the middle nothing fancy at all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Do ALL men feel the hotplate has to be on full?


Yes I think they do......except Emeril!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the area we were in for our family reunion; we took a side trip to the Falls. There have been fires there in the past couple of weeks so he very careful.


No fires for me. At this point, we may head towards Portland, MA, Boston, Vermont, NY. Both of us have annuals with cardiologist and eye Dr. so having a little trouble figuring out when to be away and for how long.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


.Glad you heard from the resort and the people are safe. Hope the clean-up goes better than expected.

The iron I have out upstairs doesn't seem to seal well around the hole where the water goes in and is making a mess so I need to switch out for one of my other ones. I'm picky about my irons so seem to have a couple of spares. Can't have an automatic turn off if I'm quilting and want that feature when I'm downstairs doing clothes. I really want the Oliso that goes up and down on it's own but it runs $200. so that isn't going to happen!

Good luck on the hair cut. How far do you have to go to shop and do errands?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And what are "*grackles*, are the feathered or furred? I have not heard of them! ????


Grackles are very noisy birds... and messy. We actually set off loud alarms around certain parts of town to discourage them from roosting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Judi. I went to a mobile unit and |I agree they are as careful as possible but this time the second one seemed to put on strain on my back and I have pulled a muscle. Nothing that a few glasses of wine won't cure. xx


That's not good. They do have you twist and turn in some unusual ways sometimes. Be careful with your suitcase!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Re- the crochet, you know how you feel about sewing.........?!!!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


That's pretty much me as well. It hurts my wrist. I have done a lot of doilies and filet crochet in the distant past because only my fingers have to move. Can't read the new charts at all!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> .Glad you heard from the resort and the people are safe. Hope the clean-up goes better than expected.
> 
> The iron I have out upstairs doesn't seem to seal well around the hole where the water goes in and is making a mess so I need to switch out for one of my other ones. I'm picky about my irons so seem to have a couple of spares. Can't have an automatic turn off if I'm quilting and want that feature when I'm downstairs doing clothes. I really want the Oliso that goes up and down on it's own but it runs $200. so that isn't going to happen!
> 
> Good luck on the hair cut. How far do you have to go to shop and do errands?


The nearest shops are about 8 miles away but the supermarkets are half an hour one way or three quarters of an hour the other way. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a fairly fine Wales, we shall probably have a nice weekend here as we won't be here. Not leaving until this afternoon so plenty of time to pack and get everything together. Have a good weekend, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Grackles are very noisy birds... and messy. We actually set off loud alarms around certain parts of town to discourage them from roosting.


They sound a bit like our starlings. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's not good. They do have you twist and turn in some unusual ways sometimes. Be careful with your suitcase!


I've a smallish suit case on wheels. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Avery autumnal Surrey. It was quite misty earlier and now the sun is coming through.
It8the farmers market this morning and I must get some eggs to make a birthday cake for gs2. He becomes a teenager on Monday and we are having a family get together tomorrow.
Have a good weekend xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our gas trucks are rolling in now, at higher prices.
> Have fun at the VB game.


Naturally, ours are as well now. Passed the same station today and it had dropped 3 cents and is expected to keep falling back to where it was pre-Harvey.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Naturally, ours are as well now. Passed the same station today and it had dropped 3 cents and is expected to keep falling back to where it was pre-Harvey.


It's gone up a lot here recently. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I;'ve been lurking on the What the Fade KAL thread on Ravelry. A lot of people have been complaining about the Hedgehog skinny yarn splitting. Just a heads up.


Good to know! I almost ordered some sock yarn from Beehive last night but they only had one skein of the color I wanted. Besides, at $36 plus shipping, I thought it a little dear. I'll check it out in Indiana or somewhere local where I can touch and feel first.

May wait until tomorrow to finish catching up. I see that all from London have checked in so I know you are all safe... That was my main concern. (Well, haven't seen lifeline yet but assuming the best.) My computer keeps booting me off and it is after 3.

Josephine... I know your case is small and has wheels, but still, no lifting up the stairs, etc. until your muscle has a chance to mend a bit.

Question for the English ladies. Have any of you ever been to the Shetland Wool Week? If so, did you find it worthwhile and interesting? I've been on their list for a couple years and find the line-up and activities SOUND good. Just curious.

Yep, bed for sure. Kitty just jumped on my chest and is not pleased that I am still up. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, all out now. Just one lane blocked on the road so not too bad.


Good. We had a car fire on the highway today that took several hours of clean-up so road was shut down. Fortunately, it was on the news before DH went that way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen TripAdvisor comments to call ahead, because the studio at Sweet Georgia Yarns is staffed at odd times depending on what yarn needs to be dyed. They do have nice yarn.


 :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good to know! I almost ordered some sock yarn from Beehive last night but they only had one skein of the color I wanted. Besides, at $36 plus shipping, I thought it a little dear. I'll check it out in Indiana or somewhere local where I can touch and feel first.
> 
> May wait until tomorrow to finish catching up. I see that all from London have checked in so I know you are all safe... That was my main concern. (Well, haven't seen lifeline yet but assuming the best.) My computer keeps booting me off and it is after 3.
> 
> ...


Not been to Shetland wool week, but will check it out. Sleep well xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Off for lunch with Chris in Greenwich today. We are meeting at the Witherspoons there. Who knew that there is one in Greenwich! My number of Witherspoons is notching up, maybe June and I are on a par. Also went to one last weekend, there's one near the home where my mil is????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not been to Shetland wool week, but will check it out. Sleep well xx


I presume it is in the Shetland isles? Would love to visit there even if there isn't a wool week going on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I feel in a much better mood now. When I grieve I seem to get angry and cross with myself. Its very rare I shed tears. Today was like that BUT I shed some tears and I'm fine again now, well as fine as I ever will be. I'm trying to get a photo of my hair and will post it to josephine tomorrow and hopefully she'll show you on kp.


Tears are there for a reason.... I know you aren't going to go around leaking like a faucet all the time, but an occasional stress release is good for you. If you are getting angry and cross, you may expecting too much of yourself. Be ind to yourself and just keep putting one foot in front of the other.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Off for lunch with Chris in Greenwich today. We are meeting at the Witherspoons there. Who knew that there is one in Greenwich! My number of Witherspoons is notching up, maybe June and I are on a par. Also went to one last weekend, there's one near the home where my mil is????


Don't think I've ever been to one. What am I missing? xx :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I love to see smart independent young women. Your Grand Daughters both sound like lovely girls. I hope stays away from dangerous countries too. The whole world is going crazy though. Not really safe any where. All of our schools including the local college as well as privates have been out of session because of bomb threats. ( entire county). And someone was arrested at the mall yersterday because of a threat of some kind. You just are not safe anywhere.


Thanks. The girls are that and I am so glad they march to their own tune instead of thinking they have to follow the pack.

I had not heard about those bomb threats. Another school shooting though. You are right. No place is really safe anymore. Our schools are being built differently now for safety and actually have drills for shooters. I am most grateful for a phone app that lets someone tell all their contacts that they are safe. Rachel used it when she was very close to the school knifing that killed a young man in Austin last year and my niece used it for the Hurricane in Houston. Such a relief. I clock enough worry time with DD flying internationally. Well, just flying. Between weather and incidents, I kind of like to know just where she is on any given day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a fun day, we had a sort of funny dinner today, a bit of left over chicken, some ham, left over potatoes sauté-d with onions and mushrooms and a fried egg. A bit weird but was ok. Yesterday afternoon I sold two scarfs someone is going to have a look at my shawls. Oh and we had a bat flying around our lounge and then disappeared, don't know where. xx


How nice that you were able to sell scarves and have someone looking at the shawls. She will think she has found a private posh shop.

DH does something similar to your dinner when we have leftover potatoes. I think of it as a good way to clean out the fridge. We had a n extremely healthy dinner... cream filled cupcakes and a soft drink at the game and then home for leftover anasazi beans with ham. (Santa Fe style beans, very good) I figure, when in doubt, start with dessert.

Not so sure I want a bat flying around the lounge. Youngest DD used to get them in her college dorm occasionally and was always the one elected to capture and release. There is a large bat colony that is quite the tourist attraction. People gather every evening to watch them fly out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a result of a no sleep night; tomorrow will be better. Chicken enchiladas with peppers from the garden and extra cheese are a great comfort food. I'm now feeling full and sleepy.
> 
> I'm designing a messy bun hat (or pony tail) to match the colorful socks. I think I've got it going well now. Now to figure out how I will do the heels on the toe up socks; my short row heel looks sloppy. I'm going to try short row with yarn overs to see how those work out. See you tomorrow.


Hats will be darling with those socks. Did you have that much yarn left over or did you go back and get more?

Hope you get to sleep tonight. I'm fighting that battle this week as well. The news doesn't help.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The nearest shops are about 8 miles away but the supermarkets are half an hour one way or three quarters of an hour the other way. xx


In a way, that could be a good thing. We have so many things so close that DH tends to wait until the spirit moves him to shop for dinner. When I was the cook, I only shopped once a week at most and then tried to cook two dinners at a time to save time. When I was working, I got a lot more done than now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ta love, Ive thought about you a bit today I worry about these attacks where you are. Take care my friend.


Thanks hun but they won't stop me doing what I want to do, que sera and all that!! xxxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Because the computer heard me say nasty things about it, it decided not to crash again so I am caught up. Clementine is now trying to nurse on my sleeve so I am going to bed. May actually get out in the yard tomorrow and do some clean-up. I think DH will be home all day. If we did it together, it could be done in a day. He has a commission to build 5 obelisks for gardens though so will probably keep himself busy in the garage so I may be forced to knit or sew instead! 

Happy Birthday to GS.... My how time flies.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a fun day, we had a sort of funny dinner today, a bit of left over chicken, some ham, left over potatoes sauté-d with onions and mushrooms and a fried egg. A bit weird but was ok. Yesterday afternoon I sold two scarfs someone is going to have a look at my shawls. Oh and we had a bat flying around our lounge and then disappeared, don't know where. xx


Exciting where you live, isn't it?!!! Well done on selling some stuff, how did you find her?? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Off for lunch with Chris in Greenwich today. We are meeting at the Witherspoons there. Who knew that there is one in Greenwich! My number of Witherspoons is notching up, maybe June and I are on a par. Also went to one last weekend, there's one near the home where my mil is????


And there is a newish one in Farnborough as well as Camberley and I've been to neither. Have a great time with Chris and give her my love. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I presume it is in the Shetland isles? Would love to visit there even if there isn't a wool week going on.


Could be a plan xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Exciting where you live, isn't it?!!! Well done on selling some stuff, how did you find her?? xxxx


I just don't know how I cope with it all. :sm09: I sold another scarf this morning, they are our neighbours sisters down from London for the weekend and love coming to see what I've been doing. Didn't manage to sell any shawls, too much for them. I didn't think I was charging too much, £20 to £35 but beyond them. Still that's life. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I just don't know how I cope with it all. :sm09: I sold another scarf this morning, they are our neighbours sisters down from London for the weekend and love coming to see what I've been doing. Didn't manage to sell any shawls, too much for them. I didn't think I was charging too much, £20 to £35 but beyond them. Still that's life. xxxx


Sorry you didn't sell any shawls but £20-£35 sounds a very good price. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And there is a newish one in Farnborough as well as Camberley and I've been to neither. Have a great time with Chris and give her my love. xxxx


Well maybe that needs rectifying at some point.

Barney you are not missing a great deal really, just fairly consistent food at a good price :sm02:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you didn't sell any shawls but £20-£35 sounds a very good price. Xx


What she said. In fact I would say that is selling yourself short, but I guess at the end of the day it's better to get a lower pay than non at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No fires for me. At this point, we may head towards Portland, MA, Boston, Vermont, NY. Both of us have annuals with cardiologist and eye Dr. so having a little trouble figuring out when to be away and for how long.


That will be a fantastic trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hats will be darling with those socks. Did you have that much yarn left over or did you go back and get more?
> 
> Hope you get to sleep tonight. I'm fighting that battle this week as well. The news doesn't help.


There were six skeins of this yarn (no labels) from the swap table at KAP so I think there will be enough. Although, a hat made on size 2 needles is taking forever and will take a lot of yarn. I began with a crochet cast on over an elastic hair tie and am increasing in every 1/8 section; I may have to increase more agressively--we'll see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks hun but they won't stop me doing what I want to do, que sera and all that!! xxxxxx


That's good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a fairly fine Wales, we shall probably have a nice weekend here as we won't be here. Not leaving until this afternoon so plenty of time to pack and get everything together. Have a good weekend, see you later. xx


Enjoy your time away. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's gone up a lot here recently. Xx


We've gone up about 20 cents a gallon here, but hopefully that will begin to fall back down soon. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your time away. xxxooo


Thanks, just off may see you later. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Off for lunch with Chris in Greenwich today. We are meeting at the Witherspoons there. Who knew that there is one in Greenwich! My number of Witherspoons is notching up, maybe June and I are on a par. Also went to one last weekend, there's one near the home where my mil is????


Have a great time at lunch today! Hugs to you both. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tears are there for a reason.... I know you aren't going to go around leaking like a faucet all the time, but an occasional stress release is good for you. If you are getting angry and cross, you may expecting too much of yourself. Be ind to yourself and just keep putting one foot in front of the other.


Absolutely tears are a great release. Have been having a lot of them lately with all this house stuff going on (or rather not going on and supposed to be going on). Always helps to cleanse the soul a bit. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you didn't sell any shawls but £20-£35 sounds a very good price. Xx


It sounds like a really good price to me, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well maybe that needs rectifying at some point.
> 
> Barney you are not missing a great deal really, just fairly consistent food at a good price :sm02:


We ate at a couple of them when we were over there and really enjoyed them. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I sometimes put different foods together but why not. Well done on the scarf sales, hope you find some buyers for the shawls. I love bats, when we had our place in France we counted over 150 coming out of our roof one evening.


The Botanical Gardens in Sydney were full of them at twilight, fabulous sight and very noist but they got rid of them because they pooped on the public and believe me, that is not nice!! :sm14: :sm12: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs and prayers to you all; Today's events and all the other stuff goung on has just brought me down. Bad knitting day too so I've put that into time out. Think I'll go mess up the kitchen and see what I can make up for dinner.


Thanks dear, it's appreciated! Don't be down about it or scared for us, that's just what they want!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's pretty much me as well. It hurts my wrist. I have done a lot of doilies and filet crochet in the distant past because only my fingers have to move. Can't read the new charts at all!


I just can't do it, no patience for it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Avery autumnal Surrey. It was quite misty earlier and now the sun is coming through.
> It8the farmers market this morning and I must get some eggs to make a birthday cake for gs2. He becomes a teenager on Monday and we are having a family get together tomorrow.
> Have a good weekend xxxxx


Weirdly, Purple's GS is 13 the day before we leave and Jake is 13 the day we get back!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good to know! I almost ordered some sock yarn from Beehive last night but they only had one skein of the color I wanted. Besides, at $36 plus shipping, I thought it a little dear. I'll check it out in Indiana or somewhere local where I can touch and feel first.
> 
> May wait until tomorrow to finish catching up. I see that all from London have checked in so I know you are all safe... That was my main concern. (Well, haven't seen lifeline yet but assuming the best.) My computer keeps booting me off and it is after 3.
> 
> ...


If Shetland Wool Week is in Shetland, that's a LONG way to go from here, about 800 miles so very unlikely I would ever go! Sounds interesting though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Off for lunch with Chris in Greenwich today. We are meeting at the Witherspoons there. Who knew that there is one in Greenwich! My number of Witherspoons is notching up, maybe June and I are on a par. Also went to one last weekend, there's one near the home where my mil is????


I have been to that one with Jill, It's really nice upstairs!! Have a lovely lunch and hugs to you both!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think I've ever been to one. What am I missing? xx :sm09:


Cheap, delicious food with a huge choice! The booze is cheap too, Jill and I have gone on Tuesdays, steak day, and got two beautiful steak and chips plus a bottle of rosé for £17!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I just don't know how I cope with it all. :sm09: I sold another scarf this morning, they are our neighbours sisters down from London for the weekend and love coming to see what I've been doing. Didn't manage to sell any shawls, too much for them. I didn't think I was charging too much, £20 to £35 but beyond them. Still that's life. xxxx


No, that's very reasonable but it's the same old story, non-knitters have no idea of the work involved! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Took the kids to a trampoline park today, a treat from their mum for having to put up with all the practice for helping Liv with the 11+ exam! They had a great time and fair wore themselves out! I sat in the café in the gallery and watched!! One poor lady had to be helped out as she had hurt her knee, when we left at the end of the hour, she was still waiting for the ambulance, she looked to be in a lot of pain.

We are now about to play Tomb Raider, oh, deep joy!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, just off may see you later. xx


Safe travels xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........

DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very pretty!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Hope you are all having a good day. Ive been watching TV, but still never knitted. I bought a pattern online last week for a bedspread and cushions, I might start the cushions when I finish what Im on with.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Hope you are all having a good day. Ive been watching TV, but still never knitted. I bought a pattern online last week for a bedspread and cushions, I might start the cushions when I finish what Im on with.


You are looking wonderful, I love your new hairdo, your bangs are delicate and lovely! Off for my walk, yesterday we saw 4 bears.... 1 adult male close to my house and a mama and 2 cubs on the walking trail. Don't worry, were careful. The dogs always alert us first! Have a good day Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Weirdly, Purple's GS is 13 the day before we leave and Jake is 13 the day we get back!!!


That is sort of weird. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wonderful haircut and beautiful Susan'! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Well maybe that needs rectifying at some point.
> 
> Barney you are not missing a great deal really, just fairly consistent food at a good price :sm02:


Cheap & cheerful, I would say.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I have been to that one with Jill, It's really nice upstairs!! Have a lovely lunch and hugs to you both!! xxxxx


It was full of Millwall supporters, but there were no fights!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looking good !!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi from a chilly London. Meet Rebecca today, hadn't seen her for such a long time. My Claire came & pushed me in my wheelchair so we managed to get to Greenwich Park, for some reason they didn't want to push me up the hill. Tea ☕. in the Maritime museum. It has turned chilly now so I'm settling in for a knitting evening. Have a good rest of the day everyone. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a chilly London. Meet Rebecca today, hadn't seen her for such a long time. My Claire came & pushed me in my wheelchair so we managed to get to Greenwich Park, for some reason they didn't want to push me up the hill. Tea ☕. in the Maritime museum. It has turned chilly now so I'm settling in for a knitting evening. Have a good rest of the day everyone. Xx


Glad you had a good day. Be grateful they didn't push you up the hill as they might have let you go from the top! Xxxc


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good day. Be grateful they didn't push you up the hill as they might have let you go from the top! Xxxc


They probably would have wanted to, but they are too nice to do that to this poor old day in a wheelchair,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They probably would have wanted to, but they are too nice to do that to this poor old day in a wheelchair,


I wouldn't count on it. So glad you are getting out to meet some of the gang. Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's lovely Susan


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a chilly London. Meet Rebecca today, hadn't seen her for such a long time. My Claire came & pushed me in my wheelchair so we managed to get to Greenwich Park, for some reason they didn't want to push me up the hill. Tea ☕. in the Maritime museum. It has turned chilly now so I'm settling in for a knitting evening. Have a good rest of the day everyone. Xx


It was lovely Chris thank you.

I'm only just in, I had a really rubbish journey back home just under two hours!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> You are looking wonderful, I love your new hairdo, your bangs are delicate and lovely! Off for my walk, yesterday we saw 4 bears.... 1 adult male close to my house and a mama and 2 cubs on the walking trail. Don't worry, were careful. The dogs always alert us first! Have a good day Susan! xoxoxo


OK I really am about to show my ignorance, but please tell me... what are bangs? I have read it so many times and have no idea :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> OK I really am about to show my ignorance, but please tell me... what are bangs? I have read it so many times and have no idea :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


I think it's what we call a fringe. But I ciuld be wrong. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's what we call a fringe. But I ciuld be wrong. Xx


Thank you, let's see what what anyone else comes up with


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ta love, Ive thought about you a bit today I worry about these attacks where you are. Take care my friend.


I was worried as well. My London friends are too close to all this action.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a fun day, we had a sort of funny dinner today, a bit of left over chicken, some ham, left over potatoes sauté-d with onions and mushrooms and a fried egg. A bit weird but was ok. Yesterday afternoon I sold two scarfs someone is going to have a look at my shawls. Oh and we had a bat flying around our lounge and then disappeared, don't know where. xx


In your belfry with the rest of them.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs and prayers to you all; Today's events and all the other stuff goung on has just brought me down. Bad knitting day too so I've put that into time out. Think I'll go mess up the kitchen and see what I can make up for dinner.


Hugs. Feel better KP connections friend. :sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a result of a no sleep night; tomorrow will be better. Chicken enchiladas with peppers from the garden and extra cheese are a great comfort food. I'm now feeling full and sleepy.
> 
> I'm designing a messy bun hat (or pony tail) to match the colorful socks. I think I've got it going well now. Now to figure out how I will do the heels on the toe up socks; my short row heel looks sloppy. I'm going to try short row with yarn overs to see how those work out. See you tomorrow.


I hope the comfort food helped you sleep. Lack of a good night's sleep will help bring you down.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a result of a no sleep night; tomorrow will be better. Chicken enchiladas with peppers from the garden and extra cheese are a great comfort food. I'm now feeling full and sleepy.
> 
> I'm designing a messy bun hat (or pony tail) to match the colorful socks. I think I've got it going well now. Now to figure out how I will do the heels on the toe up socks; my short row heel looks sloppy. I'm going to try short row with yarn overs to see how those work out. See you tomorrow.


Yay for comfort food! Sounds delisious. I love Mexican food too. 
:sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Avery autumnal Surrey. It was quite misty earlier and now the sun is coming through.
> It8the farmers market this morning and I must get some eggs to make a birthday cake for gs2. He becomes a teenager on Monday and we are having a family get together tomorrow.
> Have a good weekend xxxxx


I know your new teenager will be as lovely as mine is.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think I've ever been to one. What am I missing? xx :sm09:


A reasonable and varying pub/restaurant chain. Very reliable.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks hun but they won't stop me doing what I want to do, que sera and all that!! xxxxxx


That ethic is definitely in your blood!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope everything went ok with the doctors and have your pain meds sorted. Xx


Well....., new Dr. wouldn't take over my pain management. She was truly compassionate. Both DH and I really liked her. She said that the only Drs. In the County that will write scripts for these meds. is the pain clinic where I am at. So I guess I'll just have to manage the best I can. 
I haven't been knitting but hopefully today sometime. :sm24: Have a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you didn't sell any shawls but £20-£35 sounds a very good price. Xx


It is, but maybe they don't wear shawls? Everyone wears scarves of some sort.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Weirdly, Purple's GS is 13 the day before we leave and Jake is 13 the day we get back!!!


and detectives say 'I don't believe in coincidences'. They happen all the time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Well....., new Dr. wouldn't take over my pain management. She was truly compassionate. Both DH and I really liked her. She said that the only Drs. In the County that will write scripts for these meds. is the pain clinic where I am at. So I guess I'll just have to manage the best I can.
> I haven't been knitting but hopefully today sometime. :sm24: Have a good day.


I hope the pain clinic comes up with the right meds. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOW, WOW, WOW. Susan, it suits you, as does the lovely smile on your face.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a chilly London. Meet Rebecca today, hadn't seen her for such a long time. My Claire came & pushed me in my wheelchair so we managed to get to Greenwich Park, for some reason they didn't want to push me up the hill. Tea ☕. in the Maritime museum. It has turned chilly now so I'm settling in for a knitting evening. Have a good rest of the day everyone. Xx


I'm glad you had a good day. I envy you your day with Rebecca, and I envy Rebecca her day with you.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes I think they do......except Emeril!


LOL Mine isn't too bad. But he doesn't think about eating until he's famished and ready to eat-NOW! lol
If I need him to cook I have to have it planned out for him and make sure it's a quick fix. Although he's pretty good at cooking breakfast. :sm24: 
Guess I can't complain. :sm11:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's what we call a fringe. But I ciuld be wrong. Xx


No, you are as ever right.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fabulous, baby, hope you are finding it easy to cope with, it looks really nice and it suits you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was full of Millwall supporters, but there were no fights!


Salt of the earth, Millwall supporters, their slogan is "Nobody likes us but we don't care"!!! Gotta love 'em!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's what we call a fringe. But I ciuld be wrong. Xx


I'm pretty sure you are right, I wonder where that name came from?!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Well....., new Dr. wouldn't take over my pain management. She was truly compassionate. Both DH and I really liked her. She said that the only Drs. In the County that will write scripts for these meds. is the pain clinic where I am at. So I guess I'll just have to manage the best I can.
> I haven't been knitting but hopefully today sometime. :sm24: Have a good day.


I hope that all works out for you dear, wish I could give all my suffering friends a break from their pain, we could go clubbing!!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aw! Lovely!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a chilly London. Meet Rebecca today, hadn't seen her for such a long time. My Claire came & pushed me in my wheelchair so we managed to get to Greenwich Park, for some reason they didn't want to push me up the hill. Tea ☕. in the Maritime museum. It has turned chilly now so I'm settling in for a knitting evening. Have a good rest of the day everyone. Xx


So glad you had a good meetup with Rebecca and that your Claire was able to join you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> OK I really am about to show my ignorance, but please tell me... what are bangs? I have read it so many times and have no idea :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


I think you call them fringe over there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope the pain clinic comes up with the right meds. Xx


Me, too, Lynn. Glad you like your new doctor, though. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think you call them fringe over there. xxxooo


You learn something new everyday, never heard them called anything but bangs!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I'm off to take M t see his mom then more laundry.......yay..........not!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You learn something new everyday, never heard them called anything but bangs!!


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! 
It is lovely! That's a great cut for you too. 
:sm02:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good day. Be grateful they didn't push you up the hill as they might have let you go from the top! Xxxc


That can happen too! I know from experience. lol :sm22:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope that all works out for you dear, wish I could give all my suffering friends a break from their pain, we could go clubbing!!!! xxxx


And clubbing we would go too!!!!
I'm glad everyday isn't agony. 
I am going to have to go into a power wheelchair now and maybe that will help some with the pain. I'm willing to try just about anything. Except living in bed. Too soon for that. But I'm sure that day may come too. But not today!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Lynn. Glad you like your new doctor, though. xxxooo


Thanks. :sm17:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely day here. Still no moisture. Although some areas did get snow. 
It is cooler. Too much cooler but I guess that helps the firefighters also. 
I'm roasting a chicken today and hoping to get a move on with my knitting. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> And clubbing we would go too!!!!
> I'm glad everyday isn't agony.
> I am going to have to go into a power wheelchair now and maybe that will help some with the pain. I'm willing to try just about anything. Except living in bed. Too soon for that. But I'm sure that day may come too. But not today!


Hope the power chair helps. You'll have to get go faster striped added. Keep active as long as you posdibly can. Remember we are here to cheer you on xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Lovely day here. Still no moisture. Although some areas did get snow.
> It is cooler. Too much cooler but I guess that helps the firefighters also.
> I'm roasting a chicken today and hoping to get a move on with my knitting. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


SNOW! I've just read that we may have a white Christmas here in the UK????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> SNOW! I've just read that we may have a white Christmas here in the UK????


Yes, there was some snow in a couple of mountain passes in Montana with elevations of around 6,000 feet or so. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> OK I really am about to show my ignorance, but please tell me... what are bangs? I have read it so many times and have no idea :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


What you call fringe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Hugs. Feel better KP connections friend. :sm01:


Thank you. Things are better today with just 3 hours of sleep. Hope to do better tonight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That will be a fantastic trip.


Misled you there. Not ALL of them, just picking one. If we had time, I would love do to an extended tour of the east. Other than NY state, we've not explored that part of the country much. We still hope to go to NM, but that date is out of our control so kind of hard to make plans other than for short trips.

Have you ever visited the Lost Maples in TX? Who knew we had that kind of fall color, and it was originally the family homestead of a good friend!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ooh that's really nice and suits you Susan. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely tears are a great release. Have been having a lot of them lately with all this house stuff going on (or rather not going on and supposed to be going on). Always helps to cleanse the soul a bit. xxxooo


 Given your situation, I'd be punching a few pillows as well! Such total frustration and nothing you can do about it. It will be such a relief when you an put that chapter behind you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It sounds like a really good price to me, too. xxxooo


Ditto....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just can't do it, no patience for it!!!


Same here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Weirdly, Purple's GS is 13 the day before we leave and Jake is 13 the day we get back!!!


See, it IS a lucky number!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good evening all from Derby. You have had a busy day on here whilst we travelled up. We are now tucked up in our Premier Inn room, having been to my cousin's, straight round to her daughter's and an introduction to Emma, she's a lovely little thing although a bit smaller than most 1 year olds all her development is on target. Gave big sister her Noah's Ark which went down a treat. They went off for bath and bed and then 12 of us sat down to a Chinese takeaway. Now going to get tucked up in bed with a Tia Maria and play on here as I didn't bring my knitting as I didn't think we would have much time for it. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If Shetland Wool Week is in Shetland, that's a LONG way to go from here, about 800 miles so very unlikely I would ever go! Sounds interesting though!! xxxx


IT is. I had no idea it was that far from you all. Again, my great sense of direction and geography! 800 miles is a trek.

Given that TX is 900 miles wide and at least that high, it takes a bit for me to go anywhere! "The sun has rose, the sun has set, and here I am in Texas, yet."


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Misled you there. Not ALL of them, just picking one. If we had time, I would love do to an extended tour of the east. Other than NY state, we've not explored that part of the country much. We still hope to go to NM, but that date is out of our control so kind of hard to make plans other than for short trips.
> 
> Have you ever visited the Lost Maples in TX? Who knew we had that kind of fall color, and it was originally the family homestead of a good friend!


I haven't explored that area either and want to some day. Time away will be great where-ever and whenever.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cheap, delicious food with a huge choice! The booze is cheap too, Jill and I have gone on Tuesdays, steak day, and got two beautiful steak and chips plus a bottle of rosé for £17!!! xxxx


Missed that spot too. Great prices. It sound a bit like a favorite chain of mine over here and I just got another $5. gift card for getting my flu shot. Looks like a bourbon steak is in my near future. Is that where you play trivia?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Took the kids to a trampoline park today, a treat from their mum for having to put up with all the practice for helping Liv with the 11+ exam! They had a great time and fair wore themselves out! I sat in the café in the gallery and watched!! One poor lady had to be helped out as she had hurt her knee, when we left at the end of the hour, she was still waiting for the ambulance, she looked to be in a lot of pain.
> 
> We are now about to play Tomb Raider, oh, deep joy!! xxxxxx


What Fun!.... Bet those kids sleep well tonight.

We passed a new trampoline place yesterday, very close, and G immediately looked at me and said "Dr. Lane said No, No!" He knows I want to sneak down and take one of the exercise classes they also offer. My Dad was a trampoline expert in the Navy. It was how he got out of yucky duties. I used to be rather good when taking gymnastics in college. I had wanted to go to a college in CA that had a gymnastic circus but Dad nixed it. Spoil sport.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Well....., new Dr. wouldn't take over my pain management. She was truly compassionate. Both DH and I really liked her. She said that the only Drs. In the County that will write scripts for these meds. is the pain clinic where I am at. So I guess I'll just have to manage the best I can.
> I haven't been knitting but hopefully today sometime. :sm24: Have a good day.


That is a shame. It is nice to have one Dr. managing all so that there are not conflicts on meds. Maybe, being compassionate, she will help with some other therapies for pain. Many years ago, befoe back surgery, I found the electric treatments, heat and massage helpful. It wasn't a cure, but made it bearable. Right now, I'm using a massager with heat for nerve in leg. I think that even a different pain can be a relief. It breaks the cycle. (New med is in the mail. YEAH!) Does any sort of manipulation, massage, etc. help?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. I have made gs2s birthday cake and also a orange and lemon drizzle cake for Mr. P. Mr P is out in the garden hacking down some trees, Bentley is helping him/ But the moment you have all been waiting for ..........
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tadah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If only I could do a wolf whistle! Looks great. I'll bet it will look as good just straight as it does curled. Fun to play.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> LOL Mine isn't too bad. But he doesn't think about eating until he's famished and ready to eat-NOW! lol
> If I need him to cook I have to have it planned out for him and make sure it's a quick fix. Although he's pretty good at cooking breakfast. :sm24:
> Guess I can't complain. :sm11:


Mine is the same with often waiting too late to start cooking, but he is the opposite on the high heat. He hates my electric cooktop because he says it doesn't go low enough to simmer correctly. I'm very happy with that, as I hate food simmering all day and smelling up the house, especially meat. He has a convection burner that he can do that on in the garage!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tennessee just lost football game they should have won with a fantastic throw by Florida for a touchdown in the last SECOND of the game. I'm going upstairs before DH starts throwing things. It is going to be a dark night in the Nutter household (DD's DH used to play for Tennessee and bleeds orange. I can hear the loud shouts from here!) Hope DH takes his frustration out on pots and pans. It is after 6 and I am starving. Great car race from Chicago tomorrow. We usually go in person, but will just have to enjoy via tv tomorrow. No yard work done and DH is still mulling over how to streamline his woodworking order. Hope he figures it out soon. They just doubled the order. Looks like my projects are knocked down a rung or two on the ladder AGAIN.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Lisa and Polly wishing you both a happy day! xoxox


Thank you for the wishes. I'm finding little time for me but getting things started. I've made it look worse by spreading it out to sort but it's managable. I've made 6 sets of booties and begun a teddy bear...first time, not sure if I should line inside to keep stuffing from baby's mouth. It's called Princess Grace and the baby is named Grace. The bear wears a pink frilly dress and if it gets done by Christmas I might make it holiday colors. The yarn as shiny through it. I thought fluffy yarn might be in her mouth.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy birthday Jolly!


Thank you. It was nice Friends took me out to dinner.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> From me too. Hope you both had a great day and were spoiled rotten.


Thank you. It was nice.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Baby blanket is finished just before he is a week old tomorrow will post a picture in a bit working on Michael's monkey blanket now only sixty three rows to go then the monkey and border......yeah almost done hehehe!


That looks really good, I will really have to get back to Tunisian, I might get more done, if I can do other techniques. Thanks for the inspiration, I really need a push on a tangent sometimes! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Given your situation, I'd be punching a few pillows as well! Such total frustration and nothing you can do about it. It will be such a relief when you an put that chapter behind you.


Yes, it definitely will. Today wasn't a very good day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Black birds with long tails. Shiny plumage. Thrush sized bird. They have one nesting per year. Get plagued by cowbirds laying their eggs in the grackle nests with the grackle eggs. They use the cat kibble to feed their babies.


Thanks, even though they are all black, the shine makes them pretty.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I tried to listen to that on the radio but DH wouldn't stop talking so I missed the details. Scary stuff! :sm14:


That must be another dh thing ..... speaking over anything that is eng listened to - especially news items! It is so annoying, and when he continues to talk over the item, I just feel like doing something not nice to him; but I hold my feelings in, and resist the urge to do him any harm! ????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You learn something new everyday, never heard them called anything but bangs!!


I find it interesting that you refer to bangs in the plural, but we would say a fringe, singular, which is possibly one reason why I never worked out what bangs are :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you all for answering my question :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Derby. Off to the christening later and then christening/birthday party at the local cricket ground and then back to my cousin's for a meal tonight. It sounds like all food today, not my favourite pastime but having good catch-ups with everyone. Have a good day, might see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Derby. Off to the christening later and then christening/birthday party at the local cricket ground and then back to my cousin's for a meal tonight. It sounds like all food today, not my favourite pastime but having good catch-ups with everyone. Have a good day, might see you later. xx


Enjoy the time with your family. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Off to DDs today for a family lunch to celebrate gs2s birthday, which is actually tomorrow. He is having a gaming party with his friends next Saturday.

I started putting some thing in my case yesterday, only a couple of days to go now. Happy Sundy everyone. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I find it interesting that you refer to bangs in the plural, but we would say a fringe, singular, which is possibly one reason why I never worked out what bangs are :sm09:


I have always wondered what those bangs were also, thanks for clearing that up for me ...... 'bangs' were never anything that I could associate with the hair, or the face. The fringe is so simple to understand. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Off to DDs today for a family lunch to celebrate gs2s birthday, which is actually tomorrow. He is having a gaming party with his friends next Saturday.
> 
> I started putting some thing in my case yesterday, only a couple of days to go now. Happy Sundy everyone. xxx


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to GS2, I hope the entire day is enjoyable, and the birthday boy has a great time with everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I have caught up with the posts on this page, now I have to work backwards to get back to where I got up to, when the posts were split, once more! I hope everyone has a wonderful day, with no traumatic happenings! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all from Derby. You have had a busy day on here whilst we travelled up. We are now tucked up in our Premier Inn room, having been to my cousin's, straight round to her daughter's and an introduction to Emma, she's a lovely little thing although a bit smaller than most 1 year olds all her development is on target. Gave big sister her Noah's Ark which went down a treat. They went off for bath and bed and then 12 of us sat down to a Chinese takeaway. Now going to get tucked up in bed with a Tia Maria and play on here as I didn't bring my knitting as I didn't think we would have much time for it. xx


Catching up on here with a Tia Maria is a wonderful way to end the day, I would be having a wine now, but the weather has heated up, and wine overheats my body too much, so my drink for now is WATER! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If Shetland Wool Week is in Shetland, that's a LONG way to go from here, about 800 miles so very unlikely I would ever go! Sounds interesting though!! xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

It is time for me to add some more length to my new jacket, so will do catchup later on. Have a nice day! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You learn something new everyday, never heard them called anything but bangs!!


I still love these language differences we all have, we learn new things every day!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> And clubbing we would go too!!!!
> I'm glad everyday isn't agony.
> I am going to have to go into a power wheelchair now and maybe that will help some with the pain. I'm willing to try just about anything. Except living in bed. Too soon for that. But I'm sure that day may come too. But not today!


Aww, hope that is a long time coming to you Lynn but, as you say, a power chair should give you some relief and keep you mobile! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> SNOW! I've just read that we may have a white Christmas here in the UK????


Are you going to have a bet on it? Did your birthday bash for DGS go well? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. Things are better today with just 3 hours of sleep. Hope to do better tonight.


I hope so too dear! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all from Derby. You have had a busy day on here whilst we travelled up. We are now tucked up in our Premier Inn room, having been to my cousin's, straight round to her daughter's and an introduction to Emma, she's a lovely little thing although a bit smaller than most 1 year olds all her development is on target. Gave big sister her Noah's Ark which went down a treat. They went off for bath and bed and then 12 of us sat down to a Chinese takeaway. Now going to get tucked up in bed with a Tia Maria and play on here as I didn't bring my knitting as I didn't think we would have much time for it. xx


Lovely that you had a nice get together and that the Noah's Ark went down well. Hope you has a good night too! Did you speak to anyone about wanting to move? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> IT is. I had no idea it was that far from you all. Again, my great sense of direction and geography! 800 miles is a trek.
> 
> Given that TX is 900 miles wide and at least that high, it takes a bit for me to go anywhere! "The sun has rose, the sun has set, and here I am in Texas, yet."


I understand that long distances are travelled by my North American sisters to get any where, I always think of Purly, trekking from PA to FL! Not only is it 800 miles away but it's in the Islands way beyond Scotland!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Missed that spot too. Great prices. It sound a bit like a favorite chain of mine over here and I just got another $5. gift card for getting my flu shot. Looks like a bourbon steak is in my near future. Is that where you play trivia?


Yes, our local in the High Street is Wetherspoons, The Tailor's Chalk, haven't been there for a while cos the girl that did the Quiz Night has left but when Jill comes back and I am home again, we still have winners' vouchers to spend there!! Pam will know where it is!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What Fun!.... Bet those kids sleep well tonight.
> 
> We passed a new trampoline place yesterday, very close, and G immediately looked at me and said "Dr. Lane said No, No!" He knows I want to sneak down and take one of the exercise classes they also offer. My Dad was a trampoline expert in the Navy. It was how he got out of yucky duties. I used to be rather good when taking gymnastics in college. I had wanted to go to a college in CA that had a gymnastic circus but Dad nixed it. Spoil sport.


Never been on one but they look like fun! Yeah, they were so tired last night and still a bit droopy this morning!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tennessee just lost football game they should have won with a fantastic throw by Florida for a touchdown in the last SECOND of the game. I'm going upstairs before DH starts throwing things. It is going to be a dark night in the Nutter household (DD's DH used to play for Tennessee and bleeds orange. I can hear the loud shouts from here!) Hope DH takes his frustration out on pots and pans. It is after 6 and I am starving. Great car race from Chicago tomorrow. We usually go in person, but will just have to enjoy via tv tomorrow. No yard work done and DH is still mulling over how to streamline his woodworking order. Hope he figures it out soon. They just doubled the order. Looks like my projects are knocked down a rung or two on the ladder AGAIN.


Is the motor racing a Grand Prix? Skyped with DS in Vietnam this morning and he will be watching it from there, we live in a shrinking world, thanks to technology!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the wishes. I'm finding little time for me but getting things started. I've made it look worse by spreading it out to sort but it's managable. I've made 6 sets of booties and begun a teddy bear...first time, not sure if I should line inside to keep stuffing from baby's mouth. It's called Princess Grace and the baby is named Grace. The bear wears a pink frilly dress and if it gets done by Christmas I might make it holiday colors. The yarn as shiny through it. I thought fluffy yarn might be in her mouth.


Hi Polly nice to see you, well done on all those booties and the teddy! Hope you manage to sort out what you've spread out, wish I could come and help you!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, our local in the High Street is Wetherspoons, The Tailor's Chalk, haven't been there for a while cos the girl that did the Quiz Night has left but when Jill comes back and I am home again, we still have winners' vouchers to spend there!! Pam will know where it is!! xx


Definitely know where it is and enjoyed at least a couple of good meals there. xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That must be another dh thing ..... speaking over anything that is eng listened to - especially news items! It is so annoying, and when he continues to talk over the item, I just feel like doing something not nice to him; but I hold my feelings in, and resist the urge to do him any harm! ????????


I don't resist Judi, I shout and whine. It doesn't help, sadly!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have always wondered what those bangs were also, thanks for clearing that up for me ...... 'bangs' were never anything that I could associate with the hair, or the face. The fringe is so simple to understand. ????????


The UK and the Aussies still speak the same language for the most part, don't we?!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I find it interesting that you refer to bangs in the plural, but we would say a fringe, singular, which is possibly one reason why I never worked out what bangs are :sm09:


 :sm09: the only thing I can think of is that there is more than one hair making up the bangs but now that you bring it up it is only one as a whole! :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you all for answering my question :sm24:


Your welcome!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It has been a good and busy Battle of Britain weekend. Yesterday we went to the large Royal Artillery base on Thorney Island for the Anglo-German service. Not many people get there but it is worth going. Apart from the English and Commonwealth airmen buried in the churchyard, there are the German airmen who came down locally. One German, who piloted a plane in which 3 others died, comes every year to see them as he doesn't understand why he is not with them; survivor's guilt. The service was attended as ever by the Base Commander, high-ranking Canadian Officer, Australian Colonel (Becky!) a seven-kill sniper no less, and a Lieutenant General from the Luftwaffe. 

Today we attended services at the Airport in the morning and in Worthing in the afternoon. The afternoon service made me very proud, watching son Merlin carrying my RBL standard, and grandson Robert carrying the all-important Royal Air Forces Association standard for the first time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Never been on one but they look like fun! Yeah, they were so tired last night and still a bit droopy this morning!! :sm23:


You have never been on a trampoline, when I was in grade school the gym would set up these huge rectangle ones around the gym with the rings down the middle it was my favorite day in gym class loved it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has been a good and busy Battle of Britain weekend. Yesterday we went to the large Royal Artillery base on Thorney Island for the Anglo-German service. Not many people get there but it is worth going. Apart from the English and Commonwealth airmen buried in the churchyard, there are the German airmen who came down locally. One German, who piloted a plane in which 3 others died, comes every year to see them as he doesn't understand why he is not with them; survivor's guilt. The service was attended as ever by the Base Commander, high-ranking Canadian Officer, Australian Colonel (Becky!) a seven-kill sniper no less, and a Lieutenant General from the Luftwaffe.
> 
> Today we attended services at the Airport in the morning and in Worthing in the afternoon. The afternoon service made me very proud, watching son Merlin carrying my RBL standard, and grandson Robert carrying the all-important Royal Air Forces Association standard for the first time.


What a wonderful day, it must make you quite emotional, especially seeing your family play such an important part! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You have never been on a trampoline, when I was in grade school the gym would set up these huge rectangle ones around the gym with the rings down the middle it was my favorite day in gym class loved it!


Well, Lisa, I went to school a long time before you!! My school was very old fashioned, gym lesson was rounders, climbing the wall bars or getting my bot walloped because I couldn't vault over the apparatus!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm12: xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has been a good and busy Battle of Britain weekend. Yesterday we went to the large Royal Artillery base on Thorney Island for the Anglo-German service. Not many people get there but it is worth going. Apart from the English and Commonwealth airmen buried in the churchyard, there are the German airmen who came down locally. One German, who piloted a plane in which 3 others died, comes every year to see them as he doesn't understand why he is not with them; survivor's guilt. The service was attended as ever by the Base Commander, high-ranking Canadian Officer, Australian Colonel (Becky!) a seven-kill sniper no less, and a Lieutenant General from the Luftwaffe.
> 
> Today we attended services at the Airport in the morning and in Worthing in the afternoon. The afternoon service made me very proud, watching son Merlin carrying my RBL standard, and grandson Robert carrying the all-important Royal Air Forces Association standard for the first time.


I can feel the pride and well deserved!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, Lisa, I went to school a long time before you!! My school was very old fashioned, gym lesson was rounders, climbing the wall bars or getting my bot walloped because I couldn't vault over the apparatus!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm12: xxx


I did all that in a skirt and I was great at the hurtles....in a skirt :sm04:, our dad was a great gymnast he had a lot of trophies and we had a little round trampoline that we played on all the time it was just big enough for one but we tried to test that all the time!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is a shame. It is nice to have one Dr. managing all so that there are not conflicts on meds. Maybe, being compassionate, she will help with some other therapies for pain. Many years ago, befoe back surgery, I found the electric treatments, heat and massage helpful. It wasn't a cure, but made it bearable. Right now, I'm using a massager with heat for nerve in leg. I think that even a different pain can be a relief. It breaks the cycle. (New med is in the mail. YEAH!) Does any sort of manipulation, massage, etc. help?


I can not tolerate massage of any kind. It makes it worse. I use heat and ice a lot. I understand different pain. It's a diversion to something different for awhile. ( that is as long as it's worse than the other pain). Sounds crazy really. But it must be something in the brain.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine is the same with often waiting too late to start cooking, but he is the opposite on the high heat. He hates my electric cooktop because he says it doesn't go low enough to simmer correctly. I'm very happy with that, as I hate food simmering all day and smelling up the house, especially meat. He has a convection burner that he can do that on in the garage!!


In the garage. Now there's a great idea ! 
:sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tennessee just lost football game they should have won with a fantastic throw by Florida for a touchdown in the last SECOND of the game. I'm going upstairs before DH starts throwing things. It is going to be a dark night in the Nutter household (DD's DH used to play for Tennessee and bleeds orange. I can hear the loud shouts from here!) Hope DH takes his frustration out on pots and pans. It is after 6 and I am starving. Great car race from Chicago tomorrow. We usually go in person, but will just have to enjoy via tv tomorrow. No yard work done and DH is still mulling over how to streamline his woodworking order. Hope he figures it out soon. They just doubled the order. Looks like my projects are knocked down a rung or two on the ladder AGAIN.


Football here too on Sat. UofMontana. I know that shout well! 
:sm09: :sm16: :sm01:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That must be another dh thing ..... speaking over anything that is eng listened to - especially news items! It is so annoying, and when he continues to talk over the item, I just feel like doing something not nice to him; but I hold my feelings in, and resist the urge to do him any harm! ????????


lucky for him! :sm09:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Derby. Off to the christening later and then christening/birthday party at the local cricket ground and then back to my cousin's for a meal tonight. It sounds like all food today, not my favourite pastime but having good catch-ups with everyone. Have a good day, might see you later. xx


Hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:18 pm EST and 27'C (81'F). Sunny and misty from humidity. The family has enough provisions to last 3 weeks except for milk, bread and eggs which mum can get from the corner store (just costs a little more). I've got half my stuff packed and have come to the conclusion that I need bigger bags or I need to bring less. I can't even fit my shorty boots in.
I just got a reminder from my booking agent, did I remember that I'm flying out.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aww, hope that is a long time coming to you Lynn but, as you say, a power chair should give you some relief and keep you mobile! xxxx


Yes mobility and independence is a good thing. I've put this off long enough now. My upper body is worn out after all the work I've put it through for the last 44 yrs. Time to be kind to myself now. I even have a van now (2yrs. now). That has been super. It has a ramp. 
Hope you have a great day ! :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I did all that in a skirt and I was great at the hurtles....in a skirt :sm04:, our dad was a great gymnast he had a lot of trophies and we had a little round trampoline that we played on all the time it was just big enough for one but we tried to test that all the time!


I remember our gym uniform. It was like wearing a blue tent. It was a one piece with shorts with a skirt over the shorts. And difficult to get out of when I was sweaty. I remember trying to climb the ropes in the gymnasium with that thing on.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:18 pm EST and 27'C (81'F). Sunny and misty from humidity. The family has enough provisions to last 3 weeks except for milk, bread and eggs which mum can get from the corner store (just costs a little more). I've got half my stuff packed and have come to the conclusion that I need bigger bags or I need to bring less. I can't even fit my shorty boots in.
> I just got a reminder from my booking agent, did I remember that I'm flying out.


I'd go with bigger bags. 
:sm24: Gotta have those shorties!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You have never been on a trampoline, when I was in grade school the gym would set up these huge rectangle ones around the gym with the rings down the middle it was my favorite day in gym class loved it!


Our school had a big round trampoline that used to hang on the wall when we weren't using it. If i didn't bounce on it the right way, the teacher would come on the trampoline and bounce me higher than i wanted to go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has been a good and busy Battle of Britain weekend. Yesterday we went to the large Royal Artillery base on Thorney Island for the Anglo-German service. Not many people get there but it is worth going. Apart from the English and Commonwealth airmen buried in the churchyard, there are the German airmen who came down locally. One German, who piloted a plane in which 3 others died, comes every year to see them as he doesn't understand why he is not with them; survivor's guilt. The service was attended as ever by the Base Commander, high-ranking Canadian Officer, Australian Colonel (Becky!) a seven-kill sniper no less, and a Lieutenant General from the Luftwaffe.
> 
> Today we attended services at the Airport in the morning and in Worthing in the afternoon. The afternoon service made me very proud, watching son Merlin carrying my RBL standard, and grandson Robert carrying the all-important Royal Air Forces Association standard for the first time.


That sounds like a memorable ceremony.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:18 pm EST and 27'C (81'F). Sunny and misty from humidity. The family has enough provisions to last 3 weeks except for milk, bread and eggs which mum can get from the corner store (just costs a little more). I've got half my stuff packed and have come to the conclusion that I need bigger bags or I need to bring less. I can't even fit my shorty boots in.
> I just got a reminder from my booking agent, did I remember that I'm flying out.


Well, did you?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, time for lunch. Cooler here again today. Not much planned. Knitting later this afternoon is all. Hubby can warm up leftovers for dinner. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is the motor racing a Grand Prix? Skyped with DS in Vietnam this morning and he will be watching it from there, we live in a shrinking world, thanks to technology!!!


Yes, there was a time when family moved that far away, the only way you could communicate was by post. But post was better then.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I understand that long distances are travelled by my North American sisters to get any where, I always think of Purly, trekking from PA to FL! Not only is it 800 miles away but it's in the Islands way beyond Scotland!


The water in between would be a problem. I can drive drive long distances, but my car doesn't swim. :sm01:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our school had a big round trampoline that used to hang on the wall when we weren't using it. If i didn't bounce on it the right way, the teacher would come on the trampoline and bounce me higher than i wanted to go.


We were plenty willing to go high good thing the gym had very high ceilings :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

M


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The water in between would be a problem. I can drive drive long distances, but my car doesn't swim. :sm01:


 We need one of those cars from Despicable me that becomes a submarine with the flip of a switch now that would be awesome :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Mum just arrived back home and we have some things to go over so I'm signing off for now. I need to dig out a bigger carry on. It's a good thing that we have accumulated luggage over the years.
Have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, did you?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


 :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It was a lovely sunny afternoon here and some of the trees are definitely changing colour.

Had a nice family lunch at DDs the gks were on good form and gs2 can't wait to be a teenager tomorrow.

Home now and Mr P has written himself a list of where I have 'hidden' everything. Also left him a copy of where we are going so he can 'stalk' us.

Going to have a go at making LM a messy hair hat.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has been a good and busy Battle of Britain weekend. Yesterday we went to the large Royal Artillery base on Thorney Island for the Anglo-German service. Not many people get there but it is worth going. Apart from the English and Commonwealth airmen buried in the churchyard, there are the German airmen who came down locally. One German, who piloted a plane in which 3 others died, comes every year to see them as he doesn't understand why he is not with them; survivor's guilt. The service was attended as ever by the Base Commander, high-ranking Canadian Officer, Australian Colonel (Becky!) a seven-kill sniper no less, and a Lieutenant General from the Luftwaffe.
> 
> Today we attended services at the Airport in the morning and in Worthing in the afternoon. The afternoon service made me very proud, watching son Merlin carrying my RBL standard, and grandson Robert carrying the all-important Royal Air Forces Association standard for the first time.


Sounds busy but enjoyable! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:18 pm EST and 27'C (81'F). Sunny and misty from humidity. The family has enough provisions to last 3 weeks except for milk, bread and eggs which mum can get from the corner store (just costs a little more). I've got half my stuff packed and have come to the conclusion that I need bigger bags or I need to bring less. I can't even fit my shorty boots in.
> I just got a reminder from my booking agent, did I remember that I'm flying out.


At least we'll have a washer and dryer if you can't bring all you want. I need to get busy thinking about packing. The weather is definitely turning now -- will probably have rain on Tuesday and a little on Wednesday and Thursday. Then I think it's supposed to dry out. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Lovely that you had a nice get together and that the Noah's Ark went down well. Hope you has a good night too! Did you speak to anyone about wanting to move? xxxx


Yes I spoke to my cousin as they have moved quite a bit, I asked her how she got her DH to move so easily. Then found out it was his idea anyway, so no help there. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, Lisa, I went to school a long time before you!! My school was very old fashioned, gym lesson was rounders, climbing the wall bars or getting my bot walloped because I couldn't vault over the apparatus!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm12: xxx


Oh sounds so familiar. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh sounds so familiar. xxxx


For me, too. :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Evening all, well the day is over. The christening was lovely with Emma stealing the show in more than one way. It was her day anyway and she was the star, but also managed to grab the large dish the water was in and got it spilt all over the floor. She also dragged the soft cover off the microphone when she got too near. Then off to the cricket pavillion for a birthday party. Luckily the weather was pretty good for most of the time and all the kids could go outside and play. It started raining just as we finished so got wet packing our car with the leftover food to take back to my cousins. 
Went back to the hotel to get changed then back to cousins for a bite to eat. I seem to have done nothing but eat today and am now feeling extremely uncomfortable and stuffed. Back at the hotel now wondering whether to have a Tia Maria or an indigestion tablet, might do both. Off home tomorrow, via the supermarket to do the shopping. Must catch up now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, well the day is over. The christening was lovely with Emma stealing the show in more than one way. It was her day anyway and she was the star, but also managed to grab the large dish the water was in and got it spilt all over the floor. She also dragged the soft cover off the microphone when she got too near. Then off to the cricket pavillion for a birthday party. Luckily the weather was pretty good for most of the time and all the kids could go outside and play. It started raining just as we finished so got wet packing our car with the leftover food to take back to my cousins.
> Went back to the hotel to get changed then back to cousins for a bite to eat. I seem to have done nothing but eat today and am now feeling extremely uncomfortable and stuffed. Back at the hotel now wondering whether to have a Tia Maria or an indigestion tablet, might do both. Off home tomorrow, via the supermarket to do the shopping. Must catch up now. xx


Sounds like a lovely day. Have a safe drive home. Xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I spoke to my cousin as they have moved quite a bit, I asked her how she got her DH to move so easily. Then found out it was his idea anyway, so no help there. xxxx :sm16:


Darn! Sorry. :sm13:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It was a lovely sunny afternoon here and some of the trees are definitely changing colour.
> 
> Had a nice family lunch at DDs the gks were on good form and gs2 can't wait to be a teenager tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Men really are funny. The first time I asked my DH to help me out and put the clean dishes away he said he didn't know where they went. I said "they go back in the same place where you go to when you want a clean item." 
:sm11: 
And now when I go to get mixing bowls or cookware it's always a search. So now I'll tell him I'll put those things away myself. :sm16:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We need one of those cars from Despicable me that becomes a submarine with the flip of a switch now that would be awesome :sm09:


Yes! Perfect. :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, well the day is over. The christening was lovely with Emma stealing the show in more than one way. It was her day anyway and she was the star, but also managed to grab the large dish the water was in and got it spilt all over the floor. She also dragged the soft cover off the microphone when she got too near. Then off to the cricket pavillion for a birthday party. Luckily the weather was pretty good for most of the time and all the kids could go outside and play. It started raining just as we finished so got wet packing our car with the leftover food to take back to my cousins.
> Went back to the hotel to get changed then back to cousins for a bite to eat. I seem to have done nothing but eat today and am now feeling extremely uncomfortable and stuffed. Back at the hotel now wondering whether to have a Tia Maria or an indigestion tablet, might do both. Off home tomorrow, via the supermarket to do the shopping. Must catch up now. xx


Glad you are enjoying yourself. You may have to fast when you get home. 
:sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That must be another dh thing ..... speaking over anything that is eng listened to - especially news items! It is so annoying, and when he continues to talk over the item, I just feel like doing something not nice to him; but I hold my feelings in, and resist the urge to do him any harm! ????????


Since I usually have knitting in hand, I just start counting out loud. He usually gets the message. Then we have to back up the TV so we both can hear what was missed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is the motor racing a Grand Prix? Skyped with DS in Vietnam this morning and he will be watching it from there, we live in a shrinking world, thanks to technology!!!


We watched the Grand Prix, as always. The one in Chicago was a NASCAR, not my favorite, but I like the track a it is very near where I used to live. I watch the Indy cars. Grand Prix and Indy are both open wheel and that is the type of racing I prefer. Grand Prix has very little passing though, so I like a little rain to really tell who is a good driver!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has been a good and busy Battle of Britain weekend. Yesterday we went to the large Royal Artillery base on Thorney Island for the Anglo-German service. Not many people get there but it is worth going. Apart from the English and Commonwealth airmen buried in the churchyard, there are the German airmen who came down locally. One German, who piloted a plane in which 3 others died, comes every year to see them as he doesn't understand why he is not with them; survivor's guilt. The service was attended as ever by the Base Commander, high-ranking Canadian Officer, Australian Colonel (Becky!) a seven-kill sniper no less, and a Lieutenant General from the Luftwaffe.
> 
> Today we attended services at the Airport in the morning and in Worthing in the afternoon. The afternoon service made me very proud, watching son Merlin carrying my RBL standard, and grandson Robert carrying the all-important Royal Air Forces Association standard for the first time.


You must have been busting buttons watching two generations taking part. It is wonderful that there are so many services held to honor those that gave so much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I understand that long distances are travelled by my North American sisters to get any where, I always think of Purly, trekking from PA to FL! Not only is it 800 miles away but it's in the Islands way beyond Scotland!


Goodness, that is a lot of water. I'll have to check to see if they even have an airport, not that I'd have much luck talking DH into an all week yarn event. I do understand that they now send representatives to some of the other fiber festivals, including at least one here, I think in New York. Thanks for the map.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I can not tolerate massage of any kind. It makes it worse. I use heat and ice a lot. I understand different pain. It's a diversion to something different for awhile. ( that is as long as it's worse than the other pain). Sounds crazy really. But it must be something in the brain.


Yep, that diversion gives the brain something else to focus on for a bit. With me, it doesn't have to be worse, just different. My TENS machine is a different feeling and helps if I remember to put it on!!!

After chemo, I became more sensitive to certain smells, (not that I ever was good with bad ones) and there are three that make me instantly nauseous these days. The wet meat in one of them and coffee is another so both those things are banned to the garage. Thought I would get over it, as I loved the smell of coffee before and even had coffee candles. If it is in a covered container, he can now drink it in the house but that has taken a few years. The other is freshly cut grass. I can walk very fast when I pass yard that is being cut!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Yes mobility and independence is a good thing. I've put this off long enough now. My upper body is worn out after all the work I've put it through for the last 44 yrs. Time to be kind to myself now. I even have a van now (2yrs. now). That has been super. It has a ramp.
> Hope you have a great day ! :sm02:


I have a friend with a van and she is able to do the ramp electronically and then get in position to drive so she is very independent. The more you do, the more you can do so keep on moving! Glad you will soon have an easier chair. Your poor shoulders and hands need a break.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I remember our gym uniform. It was like wearing a blue tent. It was a one piece with shorts with a skirt over the shorts. And difficult to get out of when I was sweaty. I remember trying to climb the ropes in the gymnasium with that thing on.


Ours were similar but with bloomers under shorts, but all one piece. What a chore to iron for the weekly inspection. If you became a student assistant, you could wear real shorts and a white blouse. I was thrilled to reach that position....... and then we moved!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lady is coming for a quilting lesson tomorrow so I am going to be sensible and go to bed. There are a few chores to do in the morning and a little pick up in the studio.The kittens are very unhappy that there has been no play time today with me in the chair all day so will have to have an adventure tomorrow. I'm sure my feet will be under attack for the next 15 minutes. They love it when the quilt moves. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My new hairdo!! The picture doesn't really do it justice, they never do!!! Xxxx


I like it...nice shade too.blue top looks good with your hair color.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There are a number of feral cats around here, but the cats and the opossums seem to understand each other. Maybe because the opossums hiss and that sounds just like a cat hiss, which the cats understand.
> I'm in a court of a subdivision with light industry park behind us. The lot directly behind us is undeveloped and it is right beside the undeveloped part of the community park. So there is maybe a couple of acres that the opossums can live in. They first showed up here when the forest across the road from the light industry park was cut down to put in a car dealership. The forest wasn't very big but I think the opossums were living there. The trees at the back of our property were the next closest so here is where they came.


Here there are many geese stopping on their way south and they leave droppings which are messy. I think they are lovely birds and quite dedicated to their young. I watched one stand watch while the little ones ate on a public lawn.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

The old thread is closed so I want to thank all who wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Derby, well the weekend has sped past and now we are off home via Morrisons. I must have been completely shattered last night as we were in bed by 10.30 and I slept solidly through to 8, once I had got warm. DH has gone to have breakfast, I couldn't face food at the moment, ate way too much yesterday. Now must start packing up and get things into the car although might hang around for a while and let the rush hour die down a bit, it's chaos on the main road outside, we are not used to so much traffic. Have a good day, happy packing all those who need to pack today. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Men really are funny. The first time I asked my DH to help me out and put the clean dishes away he said he didn't know where they went. I said "they go back in the same place where you go to when you want a clean item."
> :sm11:
> And now when I go to get mixing bowls or cookware it's always a search. So now I'll tell him I'll put those things away myself. :sm16:


Mr P is exactly the same, I am sure he deliberately puts things in the wrong place. He is almost banned from the kitchen as with him helping things take twice as long and then he thinks he knows what is best for the new kitchen design! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. KnitWIts here this morning, must get some laundry done, put the purple streak back in my hair, pack my case and then an early night. Not forgetting to check in on line this afternoon.

Happy Monday everyone catch you later. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I havent been on for a few days, so , I'm going to try and catch up. I'm off to S and B now so I'll do it later. Just want you to know I love you all.x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Derby, well the weekend has sped past and now we are off home via Morrisons. I must have been completely shattered last night as we were in bed by 10.30 and I slept solidly through to 8, once I had got warm. DH has gone to have breakfast, I couldn't face food at the moment, ate way too much yesterday. Now must start packing up and get things into the car although might hang around for a while and let the rush hour die down a bit, it's chaos on the main road outside, we are not used to so much traffic. Have a good day, happy packing all those who need to pack today. See you later. xx


Glad you had s wonderful weekend with family. Safe travels home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is exactly the same, I am sure he deliberately puts things in the wrong place. He is almost banned from the kitchen as with him helping things take twice as long and then he thinks he knows what is best for the new kitchen design! xxxx


I became convinced that they mess up on purpose so they get out of helping; so I just ask DH to find whatever I'm looking for that isn't where it should be. But that still doesn't change behavior. Sigh.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I havent been on for a few days, so , I'm going to try and catch up. I'm off to S and B now so I'll do it later. Just want you to know I love you all.x


Love you back.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have today down as Judi's birthday. If I am right, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!! XXXXXXX*

If I'm not, please ignore!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Been to Zumba, had a shower, now off for a lovely mammogram, see ya later!! xxxxxxx :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Been to Zumba, had a shower, now off for a lovely mammogram, see ya later!! xxxxxxx :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


I feel for you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Mr P is still chopping down trees with Bentley's help. I have checked in and printed out boarding passes for tomorrow. Getting really excited now. Just have to finish off packing and make sure my fringe (bangs) is/are? purple. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have today down as Judi's birthday. If I am right, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!! XXXXXXX*
> 
> If I'm not, please ignore!! xxxx


You are right, same day is gs2. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Judi! I hope you have a wonderful day!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Been to Zumba, had a shower, now off for a lovely mammogram, see ya later!! xxxxxxx :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Never heard of a "lovely" mammogram. Hope it's as painless as possible and everything is good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Never heard of a "lovely" mammogram. Hope it's as painless as possible and everything is good.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


And from me tooooooooo. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Home from Derby, arrived home in pouring rain, (what's different) and now have to unpack. Wish I was packing like quite a few on here. In case you are too busy later on hope you all have a wonderful time, make sure you tell us what you're all up to, unless it is likely to be censored. :sm09: Look forward to hearing all about it. Safe travelling. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I feel for you. xx


Actually, it wasn't too bad. I was in and out in 5 minutes and it wasn't exactly comfortable but she knew her stuff and her precise instructions meant she hardly had to touch me. You'll have to have yours done over here next time love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are right, same day is gs2. xx


Of course! ...and a very happy birthday to young Mr E!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, well the day is over. The christening was lovely with Emma stealing the show in more than one way. It was her day anyway and she was the star, but also managed to grab the large dish the water was in and got it spilt all over the floor. She also dragged the soft cover off the microphone when she got too near. Then off to the cricket pavillion for a birthday party. Luckily the weather was pretty good for most of the time and all the kids could go outside and play. It started raining just as we finished so got wet packing our car with the leftover food to take back to my cousins.
> Went back to the hotel to get changed then back to cousins for a bite to eat. I seem to have done nothing but eat today and am now feeling extremely uncomfortable and stuffed. Back at the hotel now wondering whether to have a Tia Maria or an indigestion tablet, might do both. Off home tomorrow, via the supermarket to do the shopping. Must catch up now. xx


Ooh, fizzy Tia Maria, yum! :sm15: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like it...nice shade too.blue top looks good with your hair color.


Thanks Polly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Derby, well the weekend has sped past and now we are off home via Morrisons. I must have been completely shattered last night as we were in bed by 10.30 and I slept solidly through to 8, once I had got warm. DH has gone to have breakfast, I couldn't face food at the moment, ate way too much yesterday. Now must start packing up and get things into the car although might hang around for a while and let the rush hour die down a bit, it's chaos on the main road outside, we are not used to so much traffic. Have a good day, happy packing all those who need to pack today. See you later. xx


Happy packing to you too and I wish you a safe and uneventful trip to Morrisons, then home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I havent been on for a few days, so , I'm going to try and catch up. I'm off to S and B now so I'll do it later. Just want you to know I love you all.x


Love you too, Susan, hope all is well! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Never heard of a "lovely" mammogram. Hope it's as painless as possible and everything is good.


Haha, I was being ironic, I could have put it in " too!! It was ok, as Mammograms go!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Home from Derby, arrived home in pouring rain, (what's different) and now have to unpack. Wish I was packing like quite a few on here. In case you are too busy later on hope you all have a wonderful time, make sure you tell us what you're all up to, unless it is likely to be censored. :sm09: Look forward to hearing all about it. Safe travelling. xx


Glad you are safely home and thanks for the good wishes, will keep in touch when we can!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, fizzy Tia Maria, yum! :sm15: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


No, had to do without my Tia Maria last night, was too full and tired, I'll have to make up for it tonight. Are you all ready to go? xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's what we call a fringe. But I ciuld be wrong. Xx


If no one else has commented by now, I always thought it was the hair that is in front of the ears.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm glad you had a good day. I envy you your day with Rebecca, and I envy Rebecca her day with you.


It was lovely to get out & meet up with Rebecca, hopefully I will manage to get to see you too sometime.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I hope that all works out for you dear, wish I could give all my suffering friends a break from their pain, we could go clubbing!!!! xxxx


YEH!!! I would love to go clubbing!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon all. My DD has just come in from school. He has a rotten cold, sore throat & no voice, the only thing to make him better is using my iPad so i will see you soon. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. My DD has just come in from school. He has a rotten cold, sore throat & no voice, the only thing to make him better is using my iPad so i will see you soon. X


Whatever works!! Hope he feels better soon! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, all is well, you'd have thought they'd have noticed that the name on the policy shouldn't have been different to the name inmy email address???!!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Been to Zumba, had a shower, now off for a lovely mammogram, see ya later!! xxxxxxx :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


Not fun! Hope the rest of the day makes up for it. Anything planned? 
:sm13:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Not fun! Hope the rest of the day makes up for it. Anything planned?
> :sm13:


Already done with that. I'll some day (hopefully) figure time difference. Glad it went well. Still hope the rest of the day was great! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No, had to do without my Tia Maria last night, was too full and tired, I'll have to make up for it tonight. Are you all ready to go? xxxx


More or less except for the absence of my insurance documents which are supposed to be winging their way to me by email but they don't seem to want to come!! Am on the phone as I type waiting for an 'agent'!

Oops, looks like my last 2 posts appeared the wrong way round but you're all clever girls, you'll work it out!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
and he was wondering what I was laughing about.... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy happy birthday Judi xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
> and he was wondering what I was laughing about....  :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Hehehe what fun. Good job you caught the mistake before presenting Mr J with it :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Still morning here. Just put slow cooker #1 on with pumpkin rasin oatmeal which will be ready for after school snack before DGS goes to Mathnasium. Getting crockpot #2 ready for bean soup. The beans are soaking first. Maybe I'll make some cornbread to go with the bean soup. Busy busy. The socks and ponytail hat are going slowly; size 2 needles and fingering weight sick yarn. I'll need some small crocheted or knitted flowers to cascade down the socks and on the hat.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Everything is packed, washing and ironing done, spoken to June, Had a glass of rosé and now going to have a short before I get dinner. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
> and he was wondering what I was laughing about.... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Oh dear, it was probably bound to happen sooner or later!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still morning here. Just put slow cooker #1 on with pumpkin rasin oatmeal which will be ready for after school snack before DGS goes to Mathnasium. Getting crockpot #2 ready for bean soup. The beans are soaking first. Maybe I'll make some cornbread to go with the bean soup. Busy busy. The socks and ponytail hat are going slowly; size 2 needles and fingering weight sick yarn. I'll need some small crocheted or knitted flowers to cascade down the socks and on the hat.


That will be pretty, with the flowers!! Bean soup sounds good!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Everything is packed, washing and ironing done, spoken to June, Had a glass of rosé and now going to have a short before I get dinner. Xx


A short what???!!!I bet you meant a shower, didn't you?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Not fun! Hope the rest of the day makes up for it. Anything planned?
> :sm13:


Packing!!!!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
> and he was wondering what I was laughing about.... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I wonder if he would have noticed? :sm15: I think you might be better off waking up before you get up. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> A short what???!!!I bet you meant a shower, didn't you?!!! :sm23: xxxx


Oh I thought of rosé then a shot of whiskey, or gin or something. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That will be pretty, with the flowers!! Bean soup sounds good!!! xxx


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4

This is the look DIL asked for. I'm using self-striping yarn and knitting rather than crochet.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-messy-bun-beanie

This is something like the hat; except I did a crochet cast on over elastic hair tie and then increased for the crown and am continuing in a twisted rib pattern down to the brim. I think the twisted rib was a bad decision--taking so long.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
> and he was wondering what I was laughing about.... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Oops! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A short what???!!!I bet you meant a shower, didn't you?!!! :sm23: xxxx


Had the shower but I meant sit down
Just had another glass of rose and a bowl of pasta. Did you know tomorrow will have 32 hours for us! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4
> 
> This is the look DIL asked for. I'm using self-striping yarn and knitting rather than crochet.
> 
> ...


I m crocheting one of those for LM. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4
> 
> This is the look DIL asked for. I'm using self-striping yarn and knitting rather than crochet.
> 
> ...


The socks look fun :sm02:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had the shower but I meant sit down
> Just had another glass of rose and a bowl of pasta. Did you now tomorrow will have 32 hours for us! Xx


Happy and safe traveling to you both


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

IM still catching up went to S and B and I enjoyed it asit wasnt too noisy. Marg is away on her holidays now and goes to Majorca in the morning. I'll miss her for a week. Going to catch up again. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4
> 
> This is the look DIL asked for. I'm using self-striping yarn and knitting rather than crochet.
> 
> ...


Love thesocks, very hippy!! The hat is cute too, I think Mrs P is making something similar for her GD!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I m crocheting one of those for LM. Xx


Oops, you got in first!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy and safe traveling to you both


Thanks dear, will check in when we can!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy and safe traveling to you both


Thanks Rebecca xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IM still catching up went to S and B and I enjoyed it asit wasnt too noisy. Marg is away on her holidays now and goes to Majorca in the morning. I'll miss her for a week. Going to catch up again. x


Glad you enjoyed s and b xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The UK and the Aussies still speak the same language for the most part, don't we?!!


That we do, I think that there are only a few words that could get us in trouble in each others countries!????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That we do, I think that there are only a few words that could get us in trouble in each others countries!????????


Hi Judi! Hope you had a good birthday!!! I think 'thong' is the one we have most trouble with!! :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, this is me signing off, I'll see you all on the other side!!! Behave yourselves while we are away!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> lucky for him! :sm09:


Hahaha .... yes, he just doesn't know how close he comes to being severely hurt, I keep him blissfully unaware of how close it is sometimes! ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, this is me signing off, I'll see you all on the other side!!! Behave yourselves while we are away!!! xxxxxxxx


Safe travels tomorrow. So looking forward to seeing all of you!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I got my new bag today


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my new bag today


Nice!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
> and he was wondering what I was laughing about.... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Packing!!!!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxx


I forgot! Probably on purpose as I'm jealous. :sm14:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my new bag today


Love it! Lots-


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I m crocheting one of those for LM. Xx


The next one will be crocheted and in a heavier yarn so that it will go faster.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my new bag today


That is great!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my new bag today


I like it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The next one will be crocheted and in a heavier yarn so that it will go faster.


I'm doing this one in dk using cluster stitch. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just having a hot drink and then I'm off to bed. Early start in the morning. Night night xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just having a hot drink and then I'm off to bed. Early start in the morning. Night night xxx


Night, night, have a wonderful time. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Night, night, have a wonderful time. xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you xx


Now go to bed it'll be a long day tomorrow. xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:44 pm EST and 22'C (72'F). It's been warm and summery. The bus driver called and he will be picking me up at 4:00 am. I'm all packed and tickets are printed. I'm looking forward to our long day tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my new bag today


Very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IM still catching up went to S and B and I enjoyed it asit wasnt too noisy. Marg is away on her holidays now and goes to Majorca in the morning. I'll miss her for a week. Going to catch up again. x


I'm glad S and B was enjoyable. Hopefully the travellers can get online over the next week and keep you virtual company while Marg is away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had the shower but I meant sit down
> Just had another glass of rose and a bowl of pasta. Did you know tomorrow will have 32 hours for us! Xx


That's a long day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still morning here. Just put slow cooker #1 on with pumpkin rasin oatmeal which will be ready for after school snack before DGS goes to Mathnasium. Getting crockpot #2 ready for bean soup. The beans are soaking first. Maybe I'll make some cornbread to go with the bean soup. Busy busy. The socks and ponytail hat are going slowly; size 2 needles and fingering weight sick yarn. I'll need some small crocheted or knitted flowers to cascade down the socks and on the hat.


I like your way of cooking, crockpots and slow cookers. Cornbread sounds good too. I haven't had any for a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:44 pm EST and 22'C (72'F). It's been warm and summery. The bus driver called and he will be picking me up at 4:00 am. I'm all packed and tickets are printed. I'm looking forward to our long day tomorrow.


I know you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
> and he was wondering what I was laughing about.... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Oops. You need to drink the coffee before getting the cereal ready. :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like your way of cooking, crockpots and slow cookers. Cornbread sounds good too. I haven't had any for a while.


Didn't get around to the cornbread but the bean soup and oatmeal turned out very good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. My DD has just come in from school. He has a rotten cold, sore throat & no voice, the only thing to make him better is using my iPad so i will see you soon. X


I hope you don't catch whatever bug he has.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> If no one else has commented by now, I always thought it was the hair that is in front of the ears.


I thought those were sideburns. :sm07:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX





Barn-dweller said:


> And from me tooooooooo. xx


I'm late, but happy birthday from me too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P is still chopping down trees with Bentley's help. I have checked in and printed out boarding passes for tomorrow. Getting really excited now. Just have to finish off packing and make sure my fringe (bangs) is/are? purple. xx


DD asked how Bentley could be helping chop down trees, but I can picture him checking all the wood that falls to the ground. I'm sure they had lovely bird smells on them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I became convinced that they mess up on purpose so they get out of helping; so I just ask DH to find whatever I'm looking for that isn't where it should be. But that still doesn't change behavior. Sigh.


I think you are right. Now picture 3 women with different ideas of how the kitchen should be organized. I'm surprised we can find anything.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like your way of cooking, crockpots and slow cookers. Cornbread sounds good too. I haven't had any for a while.


This sounded really good to me too! I def. need more than my one crock pot.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. Time for me to get to bed for a short night.
Everyone have a good evening or night. Good day Judi.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday dear Judi, Happy Birthday to you! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Safe travels sister's. xoxox


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, safe travels.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:44 pm EST and 22'C (72'F). It's been warm and summery. The bus driver called and he will be picking me up at 4:00 am. I'm all packed and tickets are printed. I'm looking forward to our long day tomorrow.


I'm so looking forward to seeing you at the end of your long day tomorrow night! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Didn't get around to the cornbread but the bean soup and oatmeal turned out very good.


Sounds yummy! Especially now that we've got fall weather here. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought those were sideburns. :sm07:


Me, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think you are right. Now picture 3 women with different ideas of how the kitchen should be organized. I'm surprised we can find anything.


That would definitely be a challenge! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Time for me to get to bed for a short night.
> Everyone have a good evening or night. Good day Judi.


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think you are right. Now picture 3 women with different ideas of how the kitchen should be organized. I'm surprised we can find anything.


I can imagine. Both daughters (and son-in-laws at the time) assigned the kitchen boxes to me whenever they moved. I'm very practical as to where things should be.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> This sounded really good to me too! I def. need more than my one crock pot.


I have a large one and a small one that's the perfect size for things like heated dips and oatmeal. I need to remember to only use a 1/2 bag of the beans for soup. I have so much and it doesn't freeze well. I think my neighbors are getting care packages tomorrow.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a large one and a small one that's the perfect size for things like heated dips and oatmeal. I need to remember to only use a 1/2 bag of the beans for soup. I have so much and it doesn't freeze well. I think my neighbors are getting care packages tomorrow.


Wish I was a neighbor. Yum!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Wish I was a neighbor. Yum!


Come on over. By the time I added the ham, onion, celery, carrots and tomatoes, I had a large dutch oven full.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Judi sorry I'm late!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Safe travels to all!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I became convinced that they mess up on purpose so they get out of helping; so I just ask DH to find whatever I'm looking for that isn't where it should be. But that still doesn't change behavior. Sigh.


I've solved THAT problem by going on strike and no longer cooking. I've created a BIGGER problem because he is a total slob in the kitchen and I hate starting each day out looking at a kitchen that needs rescuing. I am learning to ignore it and walk away. He will eventually clean up. Just have to pray no one comes over to visit in the meantime!!! (The words OPEN CONCEPT are swear words in my house. There has been talk of taking a couple of walls out. NOT HAPPENING. Then the entire living area would be disaster at all times.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love you back.


Ditto


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have today down as Judi's birthday. If I am right, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!! XXXXXXX*
> 
> If I'm not, please ignore!! xxxx


You are correct, as usual. Best wishes to Judi.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. My DD has just come in from school. He has a rotten cold, sore throat & no voice, the only thing to make him better is using my iPad so i will see you soon. X


Funny how that works. Hope he feels better soon and you and DH don't catch it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
> and he was wondering what I was laughing about.... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


You were just trying to let him roar like Tony the Tiger! Bet the cat was not happy either.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still morning here. Just put slow cooker #1 on with pumpkin rasin oatmeal which will be ready for after school snack before DGS goes to Mathnasium. Getting crockpot #2 ready for bean soup. The beans are soaking first. Maybe I'll make some cornbread to go with the bean soup. Busy busy. The socks and ponytail hat are going slowly; size 2 needles and fingering weight sick yarn. I'll need some small crocheted or knitted flowers to cascade down the socks and on the hat.


Both those crock pots sound delicious. I would even eat the pumpkin raisin oatmeal... Cornbread is pretty much a must with bean soup around here. Wish soup weather would hurry up.

The flowers will be darling. Do you have lots of patterns for them? If not, I could send a few. I think I have a whole book of knit ones. Those will go quickly, even if the hat and socks are slow. I don't think I ever use as small as a 2 on my socks so I feel for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my new bag today


Pretty, pretty.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought those were sideburns. :sm07:


Yep. I'd always hoped DH would have distinguished grey ones before he went bald. It's going to be a close call!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD asked how Bentley could be helping chop down trees, but I can picture him checking all the wood that falls to the ground. I'm sure they had lovely bird smells on them.


As long as he doesn't think he has to climb each one for inspection.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That would definitely be a challenge! xxxooo


Yes, and not great around here with me having certain things I don't want used in the oven. I hide them and play dumb when he asks where they are...... Since I'm the one unloading the dishwasher, I have the cabinet the way I want it. Well, it's not the way he wants it so we never say a word, just keep moving the bowls back where they belong, depending on who you ask!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH had a horrid day with the truck and unloaded trees by himself and had a flat so I am really glad I wasn't along. He conked out early so he can do it all over again tomorrow. Glad the VB will be local. 

The little Chinese lady came to quilt today. She had forgotten she had a dental appointment so was just here about an hour and a half so we only had time to look at different quilts, pick out some books to borrow and have a brief cutting lesson and equipment chat. She is so sweet and brought me a gift.... a bar of Scottish Honeysuckle soap she purchased there on her trip last fall. We could have run into each other if we had gone to Scotland for a day as planned. Apparently, her daughter is in Austin so we are familiar with lots of the same spots and she lives near one of my favorite stores for quilts and wool for rug hooking. I haven't been in years so we will have a meet-up there for sure. It was fun.

Safe travels to all our adventurers. I'm off to turn off lights after a quick pick-up. See you tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Nice!!! :sm24: xxxooo


I agree, nice bag! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think you are right. Now picture 3 women with different ideas of how the kitchen should be organized. I'm surprised we can find anything.


Oh dear, we'll have 4 women in our kitchen!!! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello from the terrible two in Gatwick airport,. Just waiting for our breakfast then it will be getting near time to board! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from sunny Wales, the weather is lovely at the moment although the valley was full of mist when I got up. I wonder if the others have taken off yet? The window cleaner has just turned up and DH is off doing something about the grass, I'm sitting quietly pretending I'm not here. See you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

June and Josephine enjoy yourselves. Thrilled to bits for you both. AND you girls over the pond. Have a fantastic time. 

Ive had a foreigner on the phone to me telling me that my internet is going down for a week but I thought it might be a scam so I put the phone down. Maybe in hindsight I should have listened. If I go missing then its cos I'm off line. Dont worry. I'll get on at Stephens.

Its over 60's today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from sunny Wales, the weather is lovely at the moment although the valley was full of mist when I got up. I wonder if the others have taken off yet? The window cleaner has just turned up and DH is off doing something about the grass, I'm sitting quietly pretending I'm not here. See you later. xx


No still on the ground about to board!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it definitely will. Today wasn't a very good day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. :sm02: xxxooo


Sending you hugs. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> June and Josephine enjoy yourselves. Thrilled to bits for you both. AND you girls over the pond. Have a fantastic time.
> 
> Ive had a foreigner on the phone to me telling me that my internet is going down for a week but I thought it might be a scam so I put the phone down. Maybe in hindsight I should have listened. If I go missing then its cos I'm off line. Dont worry. I'll get on at Stephens.
> 
> Its over 60's today.


Sounds like a scam to me. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No still on the ground about to board!! Xxxx


Same here. I'm sitting at Toronto Pearson waiting in a too hot raincoat and vest. The lineups at Timmy's were too long and I don't like the tea at Starbucks, where there are no lineups. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

And we're off!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, we'll have 4 women in our kitchen!!! ????


We'll deal with it! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello from the terrible two in Gatwick airport,. Just waiting for our breakfast then it will be getting near time to board! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxx


Again, safe travels! See you when you get here. :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sending you hugs. :sm24:


Thank you!!! So much appreciated. And many hugs back to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Same here. I'm sitting at Toronto Pearson waiting in a too hot raincoat and vest. The lineups at Timmy's were too long and I don't like the tea at Starbucks, where there are no lineups. :sm01:


Oh no! You may need the raincoat for a bit, but hopefully not the whole time. Safe travels. See you tonight! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And we're off!!!! Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from sunny Wales, the weather is lovely at the moment although the valley was full of mist when I got up. I wonder if the others have taken off yet? The window cleaner has just turned up and DH is off doing something about the grass, I'm sitting quietly pretending I'm not here. See you later. xx


We get to rule the roost while the you know who's aren't around hehe! What should we do! :sm04:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've solved THAT problem by going on strike and no longer cooking. I've created a BIGGER problem because he is a total slob in the kitchen and I hate starting each day out looking at a kitchen that needs rescuing. I am learning to ignore it and walk away. He will eventually clean up. Just have to pray no one comes over to visit in the meantime!!! (The words OPEN CONCEPT are swear words in my house. There has been talk of taking a couple of walls out. NOT HAPPENING. Then the entire living area would be disaster at all times.)


We have the open concept. Ya if the kitchen is a mess the whole area is affected. I guess open is in but I am from a time when each area was separated. But we did build to sell so here I sit. ( well, I'm always sitting- lol)


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Come on over. By the time I added the ham, onion, celery, carrots and tomatoes, I had a large dutch oven full.


Hmmmm I'm really not all that far away. :sm11:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from sunny Wales, the weather is lovely at the moment although the valley was full of mist when I got up. I wonder if the others have taken off yet? The window cleaner has just turned up and DH is off doing something about the grass, I'm sitting quietly pretending I'm not here. See you later. xx


Hello. I hope your all back in order now that your back home. I hope your day was filled with lovely things. ❤????


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Good day ladies! I'm thinking of all of you this morning. Especially those traveling. The weather should clear up for you. Don't forget to share your experiences with us. I live vicariously through others. ( gotta have a life- lol) 
I hope everyone has a lovely day ! ❌⭕????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Hmmmm I'm really not all that far away. :sm11:


If your name is any indication,it's a far piece. Hope you're not in any danger from the fires.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> June and Josephine enjoy yourselves. Thrilled to bits for you both. AND you girls over the pond. Have a fantastic time.
> 
> Ive had a foreigner on the phone to me telling me that my internet is going down for a week but I thought it might be a scam so I put the phone down. Maybe in hindsight I should have listened. If I go missing then its cos I'm off line. Dont worry. I'll get on at Stephens.
> 
> Its over 60's today.


It was probably a scam, my dad got a phone call telling him his computer was at risk and did he want them to fix it for a certain amount he let them go through their whole speech and then said hummm really that's interesting since I don't even have a computer needless to say they hung up quick, I keep getting the scam about the grant money but as soon as I ask them how much money they want they hang up!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope all the ladies traveling are having a safe and relaxing trip!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> We get to rule the roost while the you know who's aren't around hehe! What should we do! :sm04:


Well we had better be careful what we give away, they might catch up on here later. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my new bag today


I love it, is it lined so that it doesn't stretch when as you use it?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, I'll say no more!! Had a busy morning so far, got breakfast for his lordship, prepped dinner, done the ironing and now off to try again to get my hair cut. My iron refuses to steam any more so I'm in for a treat, a new iron :sm16: Must go now see you later. xx
> 
> PS just had an e-mail from our holiday resort, all staff seem to be safe.


I am glad they are all safe, now to hope that things get sorted much faster than they normally do! ????????????


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If your name is any indication,it's a far piece. Hope you're not in any danger from the fires.


 A far piece for driving yes. But not flying! 
Fires have been all around us. And scary dry so there has been anxiety this summer. One little spark of some kind and we'd be toast. 
But, now we've had rain and a big sigh of relief. Snow in some areas of the state. Fires are not all out but under much better control. Yay. :sm02:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We don't have any mobile units. That would be a great idea in our remote areas. I wonder who I forward this idea to?
> Sorry about the pulled muscle. Hope you're feeling better by now.


Possibly your Health Minister, or perhaps forwarding it to the Breast Health Clinic - is there a dedicated Breast Health Clinic, or does one simply see one's doctor to get a Radiology request form, to a particular Radiographer?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Do ALL men feel the hotplate has to be on full?


Possibly with the exception of those who are fully trained chefs! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a fun day, we had a sort of funny dinner today, a bit of left over chicken, some ham, left over potatoes sauté-d with onions and mushrooms and a fried egg. A bit weird but was ok. Yesterday afternoon I sold two scarfs someone is going to have a look at my shawls. Oh and we had a bat flying around our lounge and then disappeared, don't know where. xx


That's great news about the scarves, I hope that someone is interested enough in your shawls to buy at least one, or even two! ????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> A far piece for driving yes. But not flying!
> Fires have been all around us. And scary dry so there has been anxiety this summer. One little spark of some kind and we'd be toast.
> But, now we've had rain and a big sigh of relief. Snow in some areas of the state. Fires are not all out but under much better control. Yay. :sm02:


That is great news. I have two nephews living in Montana and a brother in Oregon so have been following the fire reports.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I am glad they are all safe, now to hope that things get sorted much faster than they normally do! ????????????


One major problem, another category 5 hurricane en route. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> That's great news about the scarves, I hope that someone is interested enough in your shawls to buy at least one, or even two! ????????


No such luck. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I havent had a nice day. Ive had 3 bogus phonecalls. Ive reported them to BT. 2of the calls was supposed to be from BT but they say it wasnt. Then Sky rang me to say that they owed me $202. and would I answer a few questions. I asked them a few and she tripped herself up saying the account belonged to A J when in actual fact Albert has never had a sky account. Ive been trying to get through to Sky but Id be faster flying there. It knocked me a little shaky but Im fine now. Im just very wary of phonecalls. 

I bet the girls are getting close to Vancouver Island. Hope they are ok


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I havent had a nice day. Ive had 3 bogus phonecalls. Ive reported them to BT. 2of the calls was supposed to be from BT but they say it wasnt. Then Sky rang me to say that they owed me $202. and would I answer a few questions. I asked them a few and she tripped herself up saying the account belonged to A J when in actual fact Albert has never had a sky account. Ive been trying to get through to Sky but Id be faster flying there. It knocked me a little shaky but Im fine now. Im just very wary of phonecalls.
> 
> I bet the girls are getting close to Vancouver Island. Hope they are ok


We keep having those types of calls, if it's about a computer I tell them we haven't got one, they usually hang up. You hang up first if you like.

Have had a look and I think the others land about 10 o'clock our time this evening, so they've got a couple more hours flying yet. They will be shattered by the time they arrive. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One major problem, another category 5 hurricane en route. xx


It's another powerful one. Praying for all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's another powerful one. Praying for all.


Im keeping fingers crossed again. You poor friends. Im so sorry for you this year.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just thought you might like to know, the terrible two have landed, they were half an hour early. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm still waiting for them to pick up their luggage and clear customs


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm still waiting for them to pick up their luggage and clear customs


Ah some inside information. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Arrived in Canada. Met Mav. Now waiting for train to Seattle. X


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love it, is it lined so that it doesn't stretch when as you use it?


It is lined but it is all fabric......I know cool right, Mrs. Brown's bags she has swatches knit up photographs them and has fabric made, it is such a wonderful bag I love it!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived in Canada. Met Mav. Now waiting for train to Seattle. X


A never ending day, glad you've arrived safely have been tracking your flight. Love to all. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived in Canada. Met Mav. Now waiting for train to Seattle. X


That didn't take long... hope you don't have jet lag? Canada is a better place now because you're here! xoxox :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> That didn't take long... hope you don't have jet lag? Canada is a better place now because you're here! xoxox :sm02:


Stop sucking up. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we had better be careful what we give away, they might catch up on here later. xx :sm09: :sm09:


umm... never thought of that! Hope your having a swell day Barny. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Stop sucking up. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Well it is....! :sm09: That goes for all Connections sister's. How's that for sucking up! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> umm... never thought of that! Hope your having a swell day Barny. xoxox


Not done a lot. Got dinner today and got a stew ready for tomorrow. Watched DH cut the lawns and knitted. Now having my Tia Maria. Not very exciting but not very strenuous. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Well it is....! :sm09: That goes for all Connections sister's. How's that for sucking up! xoxo


That's almost grovelling. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Trish. We are all ok. Slightly jet lagged but really looking forward to meeting Pam in a few hours and you in a few days. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's almost grovelling. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Hi Jacky xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish. We are all ok. Slightly jet lagged but really looking forward to meeting Pam in a few hours and you in a few days. Xx


Have fun with Pam, see you in a few...xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Londy here ,onNitzys iPad, very happy to be here with my girlies, great journey, greatly looking forward to seeing the rest of the gang! Catch up with you soon!xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jacky xx


Hi Josephine and June and Mav glad you've all arrived safely, have a great time, starting tonight with some wine and bed no doubt. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Londy here ,onNitzys iPad, very happy to be here with my girlies, great journey, greatly looking forward to seeing the rest of the gang! Catch up with you soon!xxxxxx


Looking forward to it. xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Londy here ,onNitzys iPad, very happy to be here with my girlies, great journey, greatly looking forward to seeing the rest of the gang! Catch up with you soon!xxxxxx


????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I havent had a nice day. Ive had 3 bogus phonecalls. Ive reported them to BT. 2of the calls was supposed to be from BT but they say it wasnt. Then Sky rang me to say that they owed me $202. and would I answer a few questions. I asked them a few and she tripped herself up saying the account belonged to A J when in actual fact Albert has never had a sky account. Ive been trying to get through to Sky but Id be faster flying there. It knocked me a little shaky but Im fine now. Im just very wary of phonecalls.
> 
> I bet the girls are getting close to Vancouver Island. Hope they are ok


I just hate those kinds of calls and so glad you are being so cautious about them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Will be seeing them all in just a matter of hours!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Will be seeing them all in just a matter of hours!! xxxooo


We are stopped just south of Mt Vernon. See you soon xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Josephine and June and Mav glad you've all arrived safely, have a great time, starting tonight with some wine and bed no doubt. xx


How well you know us! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are stopped just south of Mt Vernon. See you soon xxx


Great. We'll be there. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull, damp, dreary Wales, never mind I've got a big pot of stew in the oven which will keep us going for a couple of days. Looking forward to hearing from the travelling gang although they will be tucked up in bed for a good few more hours yet. See you later. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> June and Josephine enjoy yourselves. Thrilled to bits for you both. AND you girls over the pond. Have a fantastic time.
> 
> Ive had a foreigner on the phone to me telling me that my internet is going down for a week but I thought it might be a scam so I put the phone down. Maybe in hindsight I should have listened. If I go missing then its cos I'm off line. Dont worry. I'll get on at Stephens.
> 
> Its over 60's today.


Pretty sure that is a scam. I get it all the time, but it is going to be disabled immediately.... Microsoft.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> We have the open concept. Ya if the kitchen is a mess the whole area is affected. I guess open is in but I am from a time when each area was separated. But we did build to sell so here I sit. ( well, I'm always sitting- lol)


It is all the rage and I can understand it with growing families but my favorite kitchen in the whole wide world was my grandmothers. It was huge eat-in all white with a fire engine red ceiling. There was door to the cellar, one to the back porch one to the dining room and one to the hall. In retrospect, it didn't have a lot of counter, a built-in and a long sink, and the table, but there were fabulous meals that came
out of it and room for lots of helpers.

I would be good with a BIG kitchen that was open to the family room, so it was just family together, but I want my guests to be spared the mess so not to the formal rooms. We had shutters on our opening to the living room and we took them down because they were a pain to clean. Wish they were back. DH dumps everything on that counter that is open to LR. I had wanted a raised ledge/shelf there and then people wouldn't see the mess, but that didn't happen. I may put a rolling shade there. We are just too messy to be open.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> A far piece for driving yes. But not flying!
> Fires have been all around us. And scary dry so there has been anxiety this summer. One little spark of some kind and we'd be toast.
> But, now we've had rain and a big sigh of relief. Snow in some areas of the state. Fires are not all out but under much better control. Yay. :sm02:


They really are bad this year, everywhere. We can't find a place to go to look at color. It is either in the path of a hurricane or smokie.... Now the earthquake in Mexico. My DD flies for American and they have 28 crew members unaccounted for at this point. Looks like Puerto Rico is going to get hit bad.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I havent had a nice day. Ive had 3 bogus phonecalls. Ive reported them to BT. 2of the calls was supposed to be from BT but they say it wasnt. Then Sky rang me to say that they owed me $202. and would I answer a few questions. I asked them a few and she tripped herself up saying the account belonged to A J when in actual fact Albert has never had a sky account. Ive been trying to get through to Sky but Id be faster flying there. It knocked me a little shaky but Im fine now. Im just very wary of phonecalls.
> 
> I bet the girls are getting close to Vancouver Island. Hope they are ok


Do you have caller identification on the phone? Also, check to see if your phone lets you block. I think I can hit 69* or something and then that number can't get through to me again. Not a very nice thing to say but, it may be that you will be targeted by some of these nuts because they have seen Albert's obituary and figure they are going to get a daffy old lady who can be dupped. Boy are they in for a surprise! If all else fails, change to an unlisted number. Do you have a "Do Not Call " list? I am registered on that. It doesn't always work but I can immediately tell sales people I am on it and do not accept calls and will report them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. AND travellers ! missing you already. I'm going to see Albert today with a change of flowers and then on to DS's. He should be home tonight from France. Hope you all have a good day and I have a better day than yesterday haha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived in Canada. Met Mav. Now waiting for train to Seattle. X


Well done girls. I couldnt even get across London without a hassle and not on my own. Junes good for orienteering.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Londy here ,onNitzys iPad, very happy to be here with my girlies, great journey, greatly looking forward to seeing the rest of the gang! Catch up with you soon!xxxxxx


Dont you girls worry about keeping up with us. You are there to enjoy yourselves as long as you are all doing that its all we want for you. Get on and enjoy...You havent got time to message a lot. We understand. luv u xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad our girls are safe and sound. Good times for sure. 

Today has been interesting around here. DH had another horrid day with trucks and tires and will be off in a couple hours for another round. 

Talked with his Dr.'s office and found out why so many of the Dr's are dropping out of his insurance so picking up some paper work so that he can see him the rest of this year and also have a contact with a lady who will tell us ALL the Medicare changes and where we might be better off with his insurance. I'm happy with mine, for the most part.

I then got a call from the law firm that I am thinking about having pursue a case for me and learned a few interesting facts on that. I was filling out paperwork but have found so many errors in the hospital's records that I want to call and see if there is a way to correct them before I send them off..

Youngest DD called to see if I had been paid for some work yet. I have not. She will be cracking skulls tomorrow. She is going to Scotland in March!!! She had other ideas about a celebration trip with a girlfriend but the other girl just went ahead and booked it. They will freeze there in March. Fortunately, Jess always runs hot so she may actually like it and can hop over to Ireland and replace the darling hat she bought last year and left on the plane!!! What are they celebrating? The other girl is married and it has never ever been a good match but she wanted her boy to have Dad. Well, he will, but not in the same house. She is finally divorcing. Way overdue.

Then went to the VB game. SIL played tennis with one of the other dads Sunday. I keep telling them they need an "Adult" present. Mark wasn't there tonight so does not know that the guy broke his foot when they were playing and is in a boot, on crutches. 

Older DD, who flies, was in VANCOUVER yesterday. She knew I was thinking about going and said the flights are really light so think I will go along with her on the next one if she has a decent layover time, and do some quick shopping and bring home some good seafood. The family has taken trips together for fun but she has been flying 28 years and we have never been on a flight she was working. 

Her DH has a reunion of some sort in Tennessee this week-end so I am going to see if she wants to join him and have Livey spend some time with us... OR... if she is working, see if I should go stay with Livey. She doesn't mind being alone, but I'm not keen on it. 

Was on the neighborhood thread and responded to someone who was walking her dog on my street and had an encounter with an unleashed dog. I said I walked too and where was the dog. I now have a walking partner for tomorrow evening and another lady sent me a message and said she would like a walking partner. Now I'll have to get my rear in gear.... There was also a man giving away a vintage mirror that would be perfect over the little antique piece I brought home from mom's so that is my first call in the morning. I thought it was too late to call at 10 so sent him a message for today. I was the first responder so hope I get it...

Another KP friend asked about a yarn and shawl I was doing so I did a search for her. That's good, but I also searched for a third skein of the yarn I'm using and it seems to be unavailable. I've never asked nor know how to see if anyone on Ravelry has some in their stash to sell.  Sure hope this thing is not too small with 2. It is the LaLa shawl, Barnie. Do you know how much yarn you used?

5:30. I'm not sleepy but must go to bed or DH will kill me. BTW, the Gabapentin drug came today.... Usage label was wrong so will be calling them, but I took my first one today and I think it is actually going to work on the leg nerve. That is going to be wonderful so that I can walk and do more without aggravating pain. Frabjous Day.... fingers crossed. TTYL


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad our girls are safe and sound. Good times for sure. Today has been interesting around here today. DH had another horrid day with trucks and tires and will be off in a couple hours for another round.
> 
> Talked with his Dr.'s office and found out why so many of the Dr's are dropping out of his insurance so picking up some paper work so that he can see him the rest of this year and also have a contact with a lady who will tell us ALL the Medicare changes and where we might be better off with his insurance. I'm happy with mine, for the most part.
> 
> ...


Wow it's all go with you. I sorry I don't know how much yarn I used as I was using some started balls and don't know how much was on them. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They really are bad this year, everywhere. We can't find a place to go to look at color. It is either in the path of a hurricane or smokie.... Now the earthquake in Mexico. My DD flies for American and they have 28 crew members unaccounted for at this point. Looks like Puerto Rico is going to get hit bad.


I'm praying for all of the people in the path. Having traveled that path earlier this year, I feel so sad for all the people we met on the islands. Such beautiful areas in total devastation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad our girls are safe and sound. Good times for sure.
> 
> Today has been interesting around here. DH had another horrid day with trucks and tires and will be off in a couple hours for another round.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed also. Hope you get to take a trip with your DD. Let me know yarn and color code and I can walk you through Ravelry & eBay to see if we can find more.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp, dreary Wales, never mind I've got a big pot of stew in the oven which will keep us going for a couple of days. Looking forward to hearing from the travelling gang although they will be tucked up in bed for a good few more hours yet. See you later. xx


Sorry it's still so dull and damp there. Your soup sounds yummy! Yes, the sisters arrived safe and sound here last night (a bit late due a train signal issue) but it was so great to see them all and give them real hugs instead of virtual ones! We got them settled in and then left them for some well deserved sleep. Will head over there around 10 a.m. and then off we go for the day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. AND travellers ! missing you already. I'm going to see Albert today with a change of flowers and then on to DS's. He should be home tonight from France. Hope you all have a good day and I have a better day than yesterday haha.


I hope you have a better day today, too, Susan!! Sending you warm and comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry it's still so dull and damp there. Your soup sounds yummy! Yes, the sisters arrived safe and sound here last night (a bit late due a train signal issue) but it was so great to see them all and give them real hugs instead of virtual ones! We got them settled in and then left them for some well deserved sleep. Will head over there around 10 a.m. and then off we go for the day. xxxooo


Sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is all the rage and I can understand it with growing families but my favorite kitchen in the whole wide world was my grandmothers. It was huge eat-in all white with a fire engine red ceiling. There was door to the cellar, one to the back porch one to the dining room and one to the hall. In retrospect, it didn't have a lot of counter, a built-in and a long sink, and the table, but there were fabulous meals that came
> out of it and room for lots of helpers.
> 
> I would be good with a BIG kitchen that was open to the family room, so it was just family together, but I want my guests to be spared the mess so not to the formal rooms. We had shutters on our opening to the living room and we took them down because they were a pain to clean. Wish they were back. DH dumps everything on that counter that is open to LR. I had wanted a raised ledge/shelf there and then people wouldn't see the mess, but that didn't happen. I may put a rolling shade there. We are just too messy to be open.


Funny how we remember the delights of our grandmothers kitchens Jynx. Mine was beyond her time as she used to paint and stencil around her floor. She cooked with a wood stove, one of those classic ones that she kept in tip top shape as she blacked the top. Always nice to get up to a pot of porridge or soup simmering on the back or pancakes warming in the oven.

My other grandmother had a narrow pantry off her kitchen, sink at the end with cupboards, narrow counters along the sides. There was a sliding ladder to access anything high on one side. It was very cool. She could take all the dishes put them in the sink and close the door until she did clean up. 
So much nicer than the kitchens of my day. xoxox


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Do you have caller identification on the phone? Also, check to see if your phone lets you block. I think I can hit 69* or something and then that number can't get through to me again. Not a very nice thing to say but, it may be that you will be targeted by some of these nuts because they have seen Albert's obituary and figure they are going to get a daffy old lady who can be dupped. Boy are they in for a surprise! If all else fails, change to an unlisted number. Do you have a "Do Not Call " list? I am registered on that. It doesn't always work but I can immediately tell sales people I am on it and do not accept calls and will report them.


I'm on it to but it doesn't stop them!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Seattle. Didn't sleep to badly maybe having half a bottle of Merlot on the train helped.
Pam is taking us around Seattle today and maybe find a yarn shop.
Catch you later. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Edmonds, Washington, USA. It is 8:12 am PST and 8'C (46'F). Rain expected today.
Just finished breakfast in our lovely cottage.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Just sorting out what to wear today then we shall go to town. We need toilet paper! :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm on it to but it doesn't stop them!


And they always seem to call during meals.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Edmonds, Washington, USA. It is 8:12 am PST and 8'C (46'F). Rain expected today.
> Just finished breakfast in our lovely cottage.


Lovely view. Doesn't the cottage management take care of those kind of supplies?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Edmonds, Washington, USA. It is 8:12 am PST and 8'C (46'F). Rain expected today.
> Just finished breakfast in our lovely cottage.


Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Funny how we remember the delights of our grandmothers kitchens Jynx. Mine was beyond her time as she used to paint and stencil around her floor. She cooked with a wood stove, one of those classic ones that she kept in tip top shape as she blacked the top. Always nice to get up to a pot of porridge or soup simmering on the back or pancakes warming in the oven.
> 
> My other grandmother had a narrow pantry off her kitchen, sink at the end with cupboards, narrow counters along the sides. There was a sliding ladder to access anything high on one side. It was very cool. She could take all the dishes put them in the sink and close the door until she did clean up.
> So much nicer than the kitchens of my day. xoxox


My granny had one cupboard around her big deep sink, a table in the centre of the room where all the prep work was done and the meal were served and chairs on every available wall. She had two big old stoves because half the burners worked on one and half the burners worked on the other and she wasn't about to throw them away until they were completely broken. The one oven was used for storing her pots because it didn't work either. Granny's pantry was downstairs down her skinny stairs that groaned and squeaked as we ran down to get something for her. All of her family used to come out on Sundays to keep her company, and they all talked at once while sitting in her kitchen. I found it fascinating as a child.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely view. Doesn't the cottage management take care of those kind of supplies?


I think we have been their only rental since they put the building up for sale. We found 2 drawers full of wine corks, so it's been rented well in the past. They might not have the heart in it anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The Purple lady has just finished with her shower so I'm going to sign off for now so we can get ready before Miss Pam shows up.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Edmonds, Washington, USA. It is 8:12 am PST and 8'C (46'F). Rain expected today.
> Just finished breakfast in our lovely cottage.


Glad you have all arrived in one piece. Have a wonderful time.
The view is amazing


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Well we are here, finally! We all slept well and have had our breakfast. We are now just chilling until Pam comes to take us out to visit the local yarn!! Our billet is lovely, with a view across Pugit Sound and we have everything we need!! Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a wonderful day, it must make you quite emotional, especially seeing your family play such an important part! xxxxx


Certainly very proud. Robert's three sons were there; normally little rascals, but behaved beautifully.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, well the day is over. The christening was lovely with Emma stealing the show in more than one way. It was her day anyway and she was the star, but also managed to grab the large dish the water was in and got it spilt all over the floor. She also dragged the soft cover off the microphone when she got too near. Then off to the cricket pavillion for a birthday party. Luckily the weather was pretty good for most of the time and all the kids could go outside and play. It started raining just as we finished so got wet packing our car with the leftover food to take back to my cousins.
> Went back to the hotel to get changed then back to cousins for a bite to eat. I seem to have done nothing but eat today and am now feeling extremely uncomfortable and stuffed. Back at the hotel now wondering whether to have a Tia Maria or an indigestion tablet, might do both. Off home tomorrow, via the supermarket to do the shopping. Must catch up now. xx


You sound as if you enjoyed every minute of it, despite the indigestion.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You must have been busting buttons watching two generations taking part. It is wonderful that there are so many services held to honor those that gave so much.


Fortunately my top was zipped!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Sorry I missed it on here Judi. I did put a message on your Facebook.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I feel for you. xx


No, leave that to them!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are right, same day is gs2. xx


Happy late birthday GS2.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> My granny had one cupboard around her big deep sink, a table in the centre of the room where all the prep work was done and the meal were served and chairs on every available wall. She had two big old stoves because half the burners worked on one and half the burners worked on the other and she wasn't about to throw them away until they were completely broken. The one oven was used for storing her pots because it didn't work either. Granny's pantry was downstairs down her skinny stairs that groaned and squeaked as we ran down to get something for her. All of her family used to come out on Sundays to keep her company, and they all talked at once while sitting in her kitchen. I found it fascinating as a child.


Your grandmother's kitchen had such character, neat how you remembered how the burners worked. My Dads family used to gather every Sunday at Grannie's after church, share a glass of wine and some times have lunch usually fried chicken and tater's. Not much in the house for us to amuse ourselves with as kids so we stayed outside and hung out with the horses! My grandmother on my mom's side was the complete opposite, ready to do crafts with us, comb the beach, play all her musical instruments, and we got to explore her attic and all it's treasures!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Edmonds, Washington, USA. It is 8:12 am PST and 8'C (46'F). Rain expected today.
> Just finished breakfast in our lovely cottage.


What a lovely garden from your patio view. Bet you're glad you brought your raincoat!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Seattle. Didn't sleep to badly maybe having half a bottle of Merlot on the train helped.
> Pam is taking us around Seattle today and maybe find a yarn shop.
> Catch you later. Xxx


1/2 a bottle would knock me out, just saying! Do some damage when you find your yarn shop. :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp, dreary Wales, never mind I've got a big pot of stew in the oven which will keep us going for a couple of days. Looking forward to hearing from the travelling gang although they will be tucked up in bed for a good few more hours yet. See you later. xx


I will get out my crock pot I think like Rookie, I do like things baked in the oven like your's though. Did you make dumplings to go with it? Stay cozy...xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> 5:30. I'm not sleepy but must go to bed or DH will kill me. BTW, the Gabapentin drug came today.... Usage label was wrong so will be calling them, but I took my first one today and I think it is actually going to work on the leg nerve. That is going to be wonderful so that I can walk and do more without aggravating pain. Frabjous Day.... fingers crossed. TTYL


I do Gabapentin for neuropathy in my feet. They always feel like they are on fire and tingling, a side effect of the long ago chemo. It works wonders and I can actually sleep now. They said that if the tingling didn't go away after 6 months of ceasing chemo, it would probably stay indefinitely. Good luck with yours! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> I'm on it to but it doesn't stop them!


I've tried the call list, but they usually change their numbers... they are persistent little beggars. :sm14:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Colder and wet here today 50F at 9 a.m. Stocking the carriage house with some goodies so you can lay in if you want to sister's. Mr. J and I had fish and chips at Country Grocer at the Lake yesterday, excellent, they use fresh cod. We enjoyed. Tired Mr J out for the rest of the day but he was content. 
Don't forget to show us what you got at the yarn store! xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, fizzy Tia Maria, yum! :sm15: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


how revolting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> If no one else has commented by now, I always thought it was the hair that is in front of the ears.


those are side burns.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was lovely to get out & meet up with Rebecca, hopefully I will manage to get to see you too sometime.


You could bank on it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wonder if he would have noticed? :sm15: I think you might be better off waking up before you get up. xx :sm23:


Why/ I never do!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought those were sideburns. :sm07:


beat me to it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Come on over. By the time I added the ham, onion, celery, carrots and tomatoes, I had a large dutch oven full.


then I'm on my way as well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> I will get out my crock pot I think like Rookie, I do like things baked in the oven like your's though. Did you make dumplings to go with it? Stay cozy...xoxox


Yesterday's crockpot meal was parmesan garlic chicken with pasta.
put it all in with water for about an hour. Add some frozen peas and creamy parmesan sauce and some herbs and cook until peas are cooked through. Yum.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> I do Gabapentin for neuropathy in my feet. They always feel like they are on fire and tingling, a side effect of the long ago chemo. It works wonders and I can actually sleep now. They said that if the tingling didn't go away after 6 months of ceasing chemo, it would probably stay indefinitely. Good luck with yours! xoxox


Hope it helps Jynx sleep also.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You were just trying to let him roar like Tony the Tiger! Bet the cat was not happy either.


Why not? Cats eat raisins.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> We get to rule the roost while the you know who's aren't around hehe! What should we do! :sm04:


Knit?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> That didn't take long... hope you don't have jet lag? Canada is a better place now because you're here! xoxox :sm02:


and England is feeling a little loss.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Edmonds, Washington, USA. It is 8:12 am PST and 8'C (46'F). Rain expected today.
> Just finished breakfast in our lovely cottage.


That looks almost too good to be real. Well chosen!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I will get out my crock pot I think like Rookie, I do like things baked in the oven like your's though. Did you make dumplings to go with it? Stay cozy...xoxox


Of course, you can't have stew without dumplings. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've caught up again. Missing days on here is getting to be a very bad habit. I don't seem to get any time in the study without interruptions. It's my own fault. I always wanted that big family and the feeling seems to be mutual.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> how revolting.


Which is why I didn't have both. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Which is why I didn't have both. xx


Well, not together anyway. NOTHING goes with Tia Maria!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday's crockpot meal was parmesan garlic chicken with pasta.
> put it all in with water for about an hour. Add some frozen peas and creamy parmesan sauce and some herbs and cook until peas are cooked through. Yum.


Oh that does sound good. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Well, not together anyway. NOTHING goes with Tia Maria!


Some people contaminate it with coca cola. Yuck. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday's crockpot meal was parmesan garlic chicken with pasta.
> put it all in with water for about an hour. Add some frozen peas and creamy parmesan sauce and some herbs and cook until peas are cooked through. Yum.


Thank you for this Rookie! Do you skin the chicken pieces? :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> and England is feeling a little loss.


I would agree, I've been told they are national treasure's... both of them!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Some people contaminate it with coca cola. Yuck. xx


Eww... there's no smiley for barf.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Knit?


I, more than anyone, should try that...I feel sort of embarrassed, but I'm working on it! :sm09: xoxox


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I don't think I'm having a very good week.. I've had another fine call saying my internet is going off line for 7days. I rang BT. They don't seem to know anything. I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my reading glasses so how am I going to read I ask you all.?

My traveling friends enjoy yourselves. Going to catch up now. Home tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I don't think I'm having a very good week.. I've had another fine call saying my internet is going off line for 7days. I rang BT. They don't seem to know anything. I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my reading glasses so how am I going to read I ask you all.?
> 
> My traveling friends enjoy yourselves. Going to catch up now. Home tomorrow.


Yes well perhaps not one of your best but this too will end. If you're with BT and they know nothing about it, next phone call I should politely tell them to go forth and multiply and put the phone down. xx :sm15:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I don't think I'm having a very good week.. I've had another fine call saying my internet is going off line for 7days. I rang BT. They don't seem to know anything. I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my reading glasses so how am I going to read I ask you all.?
> 
> My traveling friends enjoy yourselves. Going to catch up now. Home tomorrow.


I hope someone has some spares there for you Susan, Mr. J has them all over the place! Could your internet caller be a scam maybe, they can be tricky. Did you have your visit and quiet time with Albert yet? Love to you. xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you for this Rookie! Do you skin the chicken pieces? :sm02:


I get chicken breasts at Aldi or Costco so I just cut those up to go in. I've used bone in thighs and take the skin off off of those.
https://therecipecritic.com/2016/06/creamy-parmesan-garlic-mushroom-chicken/

I put penne pasta, cut up raw chicken, along with water & chicken broth plus some spices (oregano and thyme) in the crockpot and put on high until bubbling and then turn to low. Once pasta is nearly cooked then I made the parmesan sauce (I use 2% milk) and added it and peas and cook until peas are done. Added some fresh parsley to serve. (I drain off some of the water if it's goingbto make the sauce too thin..it's good to use for other dishes.

I've made this with broccoli, zuchinni, mushrooms, or sun dried tomatoes and artichokes-- pretty much anything I have on hand. You can also make this up quickly using rotisserie or left over roasted chicken.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> I hope someone has some spares there for you Susan, Mr. J has them all over the place! Could your internet caller be a scam maybe, they can be tricky. Did you have your visit and quiet time with Albert yet? Love to you. xoxo


No. I bought flowers to take tomorrow. It's my dad's anniversary too, so they can share.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No. I bought flowers to take tomorrow. It's my dad's anniversary too, so they can share.


Oh Susan I wouldn't let those calls get to you it sounds like a scam. I wish those people would just get a real job! I have caller ID on my phone and after the call yesterday where he had the nerve to threaten me because I busted him as a scammer I have decided if I don't know the number or if it doesn't show the name I am not answering the phone I am so tired of getting these calls!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry I have not been on. Belated birthday wishes Judi. Xxx
I hope the ladies over the ' pond' are having a great time, your cottage looks great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good evening from Edmonds Washington USA. It is 9:16 pm PST and 12'c (54'f). The day ended up being warmer and drier than forecast so we were all overdressed. We went to a yarn store early this morning. I bought some yarn that matches some colours that I have at home.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening everyone. June is telling you what we've done today and here's a picture of what I bought, it's crochet cotton xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been on. Belated birthday wishes Judi. Xxx
> I hope the ladies over the ' pond' are having a great time, your cottage looks great.


We've had a wonderful day seeing Pam's part of the world.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I get chicken breasts at Aldi or Costco so I just cut those up to go in. I've used bone in thighs and take the skin off off of those.
> https://therecipecritic.com/2016/06/creamy-parmesan-garlic-mushroom-chicken/
> 
> I put penne pasta, cut up raw chicken, along with water & chicken broth plus some spices (oregano and thyme) in the crockpot and put on high until bubbling and then turn to low. Once pasta is nearly cooked then I made the parmesan sauce (I use 2% milk) and added it and peas and cook until peas are done. Added some fresh parsley to serve. (I drain off some of the water if it's goingbto make the sauce too thin..it's good to use for other dishes.
> ...


Thanks for the receipt. It sounds lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I don't think I'm having a very good week.. I've had another fine call saying my internet is going off line for 7days. I rang BT. They don't seem to know anything. I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my reading glasses so how am I going to read I ask you all.?
> 
> My traveling friends enjoy yourselves. Going to catch up now. Home tomorrow.


Can the boys read for you?
I'm sorry that you are still having problems with the scammer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I found number beads at Hobby Lobby. I haven't been able to find these in Canada. Happy me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I need to wash my hair as it wouldn't have time to dry tomorrow before we go up into the mountains. Everyone have a nice night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


It was a wonderful day out with all of you and so happy to get to show you a bit of our fair city -- and no rain!!!! Tomorrow will be a fun day up into the mountains and back. Sleep well my lovely friends! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I get chicken breasts at Aldi or Costco so I just cut those up to go in. I've used bone in thighs and take the skin off off of those.
> https://therecipecritic.com/2016/06/creamy-parmesan-garlic-mushroom-chicken/
> 
> I put penne pasta, cut up raw chicken, along with water & chicken broth plus some spices (oregano and thyme) in the crockpot and put on high until bubbling and then turn to low. Once pasta is nearly cooked then I made the parmesan sauce (I use 2% milk) and added it and peas and cook until peas are done. Added some fresh parsley to serve. (I drain off some of the water if it's goingbto make the sauce too thin..it's good to use for other dishes.
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to share this...very nice that you adapted it to the crock pot. I love sauces and I'm going to try it soon! xoxox


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was a wonderful day out with all of you and so happy to get to show you a bit of our fair city -- and no rain!!!! Tomorrow will be a fun day up into the mountains and back. Sleep well my lovely friends! xxxooo


What a fantastic time you are all having. Continue in this manner :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Edmonds Washington USA. It is 9:16 pm PST and 12'c (54'f). The day ended up being warmer and drier than forecast so we were all overdressed. We went to a yarn store early this morning. I bought some yarn that matches some colours that I have at home.


Mav, that skein looks sprinkle dyed, it's lovely and your stitch markers are unique!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


Beautiful work by Pam, sleep well. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I found number beads at Hobby Lobby. I haven't been able to find these in Canada. Happy me.


What are you going to do with the number beads.. row counters? xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening everyone. June is telling you what we've done today and here's a picture of what I bought, it's crochet cotton xx


Not bad for your first day.. hope you brought a roomy suit case, I have a feeling this isn't the end! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Not bad for your first day.. hope you brought a roomy suit case, I have a feeling this isn't the end! xoxo


Have now started taking the cotton of the cardboard rolls and winding it into balls. Just so cheap at $2.12 a ball couldn't resist. See you in a couple of days. Glad you and John got out for fish and chips. Xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Have now started taking the cotton of the cardboard rolls and winding it into balls. Just so cheap at $2.12 a ball couldn't resist. See you in a couple of days. Glad you and John got out for fish and chips. Xxx


After chatting for 1 1/2 years I have to say I'm pretty excited about meeting you all in person... for me this is amazing and I feel honoured that you would come this far.... I'm ecstatic!! :sm02: The cotton, that is a deal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Edmonds Washington USA. It is 9:16 pm PST and 12'c (54'f). The day ended up being warmer and drier than forecast so we were all overdressed. We went to a yarn store early this morning. I bought some yarn that matches some colours that I have at home.


Great purchase.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening everyone. June is telling you what we've done today and here's a picture of what I bought, it's crochet cotton xx


Money?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


You're going to love those needles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for the receipt. It sounds lovely.


Garlic and parmesan make a great combination.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found number beads at Hobby Lobby. I haven't been able to find these in Canada. Happy me.


Nice. How do you use them?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


Wow you've only been there one day and you're filling your case, sounds like you're having a wonderful time, looking forward to the next instalment. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I found number beads at Hobby Lobby. I haven't been able to find these in Canada. Happy me.


Interesting, what are you going to do with them? xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow it's all go with you. I sorry I don't know how much yarn I used as I was using some started balls and don't know how much was on them. xx


I'm not sure how much I have either. That's the good thing about shawls. You go until you get asize you like or until you run out of yarn. I just happen to like them fairly long and I'm not using bulky, as suggested so was hoping to order a 3rd ball. I'm sure I bough it on big clearance somewhere like tuesday Morning so chances aren't good. of getting any more.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> After chatting for 1 1/2 years I have to say I'm pretty excited about meeting you all in person... for me this is amazing and I feel honoured that you would come this far.... I'm ecstatic!! :sm02: The cotton, that is a deal.


I felt like that when they came to visit me, you will have a great time with them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm not sure how much I have either. That's the good thing about shawls. You go until you get asize you like or until you run out of yarn. I just happen to like them fairly long and I'm not using bulky, as suggested so was hoping to order a 3rd ball. I'm sure I bough it on big clearance somewhere like tuesday Morning so chances aren't good. of getting any more.


I loved doing them in bulky and they grew quickly, although you might not need the warmth where you are. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very wet Wales, it's pouring with rain and looks as though it has set in for the day. The travellers seem to be having a great time, wish we were all with them. Off to try and find out if St. Martin has any more damage from hurricane Maria, hopefully they will have missed most of it. See you later. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed also. Hope you get to take a trip with your DD. Let me know yarn and color code and I can walk you through Ravelry & eBay to see if we can find more.


Great. I can do a little more searching but thought Ravelry might be easiest. It is Universal Yarn Classic Shades Sequins Lite in Copper Nugget Color 404. Lot isn't going to matter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Funny how we remember the delights of our grandmothers kitchens Jynx. Mine was beyond her time as she used to paint and stencil around her floor. She cooked with a wood stove, one of those classic ones that she kept in tip top shape as she blacked the top. Always nice to get up to a pot of porridge or soup simmering on the back or pancakes warming in the oven.
> 
> My other grandmother had a narrow pantry off her kitchen, sink at the end with cupboards, narrow counters along the sides. There was a sliding ladder to access anything high on one side. It was very cool. She could take all the dishes put them in the sink and close the door until she did clean up.
> So much nicer than the kitchens of my day. xoxox


e the sound of the pantry. We almost bought an older home in Chicago area that had a small room, no door that I remember, but counters on the three sides and cabinets (No ladder, but how cool is that). It was sort of in the kitchen, but not. I could have had every appliance in there, plugged in and ready to go.

My other grandmother had a smaller eat-in kitchen and she had the greatest stove with shelves and cabinets and what we call a Hoosier cabinet that had a flour bin built right in. I love those and would have one in a heartbeat but today's kitchens have no room for them. If I had the kitchen that I designed when I thought we were going to build in Colorado, there would be a Hoosier and a HUGE Viking range in cobalt blue and a table nook built in with three sides of benches with the ends made from a church pew bench we had made from a very old English church when we were first married Visitors would be out of the way, but room to eat, play games and then drop table top down to turn into an extra sleeping area for the grands. Who knows, may still build it. Just have a new piece of land.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm praying for all of the people in the path. Having traveled that path earlier this year, I feel so sad for all the people we met on the islands. Such beautiful areas in total devastation.


My nephew is at a conference in Boston. Says the weather is awful because of Hurricane Maria. If it keeps going on like this, we'll run out of names. They are still pulling children out of one of the schools in Mexico City. Meanwhile, Dallas is sending sanitation trucks to help with the clean-up in Houston and has asked people forego cleaning out garages, etc. this Fall, since our services will be reduced. Well worth it to help out. (Besides, G and I live right near the city dump and can do our own hauling.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm on it to but it doesn't stop them!


Nope, but I do report occasionally. If they enforced it so that these jerks had to pay some stiff fines, in might get better.

What made me furious was getting a robo-call. This was years ago, the kids had been in an accident and I was frantically trying to get a ride to the hospital because G had left me the DeLorean with a flat tire without telling me!!!!! I hung up immediately so I could make calls. NOT.... Those calls can keep your line tied up until they disconnect. It may have changed now, but I thought that horrid. My phone line, my emergency, and I can't call out. :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Edmonds, Washington, USA. It is 8:12 am PST and 8'C (46'F). Rain expected today.
> Just finished breakfast in our lovely cottage.


So nice. Looks to have great scenery.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My granny had one cupboard around her big deep sink, a table in the centre of the room where all the prep work was done and the meal were served and chairs on every available wall. She had two big old stoves because half the burners worked on one and half the burners worked on the other and she wasn't about to throw them away until they were completely broken. The one oven was used for storing her pots because it didn't work either. Granny's pantry was downstairs down her skinny stairs that groaned and squeaked as we ran down to get something for her. All of her family used to come out on Sundays to keep her company, and they all talked at once while sitting in her kitchen. I found it fascinating as a child.


Mine had a big storage room in the basement for all the canned goods. It was near the coal room and there was those folding doors from the outside to enter as well and a coal shoot. It was so unlike my house. I found it fascinating.

It didn't hurt that my grandfather was the head miller for Pillsbury flour. The table in the kitchen groaned with breads, cakes and pies from the test kitchen. Real deserts!!!! Every meal!!!! It made a big impression on a little girl with a sweet tooth!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine had a big storage room in the basement for all the canned goods. It was near the coal room and there was those folding doors from the outside to enter as well and a coal shoot. It was so unlike my house. I found it fascinating.
> 
> It didn't hurt that my grandfather was the head miller for Pillsbury flour. The table in the kitchen groaned with breads, cakes and pies from the test kitchen. Real deserts!!!! Every meal!!!! It made a big impression on a little girl with a sweet tooth!


That sounds wonderful, we've got a pantry in this house, it's great I shall miss it when we move, much easier than having everything in cupboards. They don't seem to build houses with pantries anymore. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I slept good last night. I'm a taxi for a while today. I shall give gs2 a lift to college as its on my way home. I'll call and see Albert then go home and hope my internet is on. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> I do Gabapentin for neuropathy in my feet. They always feel like they are on fire and tingling, a side effect of the long ago chemo. It works wonders and I can actually sleep now. They said that if the tingling didn't go away after 6 months of ceasing chemo, it would probably stay indefinitely. Good luck with yours! xoxox


Thanks. I didn't have neuropathy with the chemo but, 7 years later, I do have a rare chemo fatigue day and still have some smells that I can't handle but not many and my viens are pretty much toast. This last abdominal operation to remove the mesh seems to have compressed the femoral nerve in the groin so it feels either on fire or tingling. IT started in the hospital within days of the surgery. He thought it would go away in 3-4 months, but it didn't so that is why I started the Gabapentin. It has only been a day, but I do feel a difference. Not so much pain as a dead feeling right now. I think it is going to work.

I was a little concerned about taking it because mom was on it for 2 years for neuropathy from shingles. It really affected her negatively. However, she was starting to have some dementia already so the drug just made it more obvious. I took her off of it and she reverted to her former self. I usually need twice as much of any drug so I'm pretty sure I won't have the side effects but warned DH to tread lightly in case I started looking at the kitchen knives with glazed eyes!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


What beautiful work. I'm pleased you are not letting us down by not buying yarn. Go for it girls.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday's crockpot meal was parmesan garlic chicken with pasta.
> put it all in with water for about an hour. Add some frozen peas and creamy parmesan sauce and some herbs and cook until peas are cooked through. Yum.


That sounds really good. I have a crockpot but not a lot of recipes for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Why not? Cats eat raisins.


Really? Then again, mine TRY to eat anything they can off my plate!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I don't think I'm having a very good week.. I've had another fine call saying my internet is going off line for 7days. I rang BT. They don't seem to know anything. I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my reading glasses so how am I going to read I ask you all.?
> 
> My traveling friends enjoy yourselves. Going to catch up now. Home tomorrow.


Sounds like your stars are out of alignment. Sit tight for a couple days so they shift around again.

Is there a close drugstore/pharmacy? Maybe a cheap pair of reading glasses would work well enough for the week-end. I'd be in a pickle without mine... (But I could still knit something easy.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I get chicken breasts at Aldi or Costco so I just cut those up to go in. I've used bone in thighs and take the skin off off of those.
> https://therecipecritic.com/2016/06/creamy-parmesan-garlic-mushroom-chicken/
> 
> I put penne pasta, cut up raw chicken, along with water & chicken broth plus some spices (oregano and thyme) in the crockpot and put on high until bubbling and then turn to low. Once pasta is nearly cooked then I made the parmesan sauce (I use 2% milk) and added it and peas and cook until peas are done. Added some fresh parsley to serve. (I drain off some of the water if it's goingbto make the sauce too thin..it's good to use for other dishes.
> ...


YUM.. just added that to my Pinterest. I'm always trying to come up with something for the leftover Costco chicken. Wish I had seen it before we went to the store today. The cleaning ladies are here tomorrow and stay late enough that e have to do something quick for dinner. I may start doing a crockpot meal on those days so we are all set and don't destroy the clean kitchen the minute they walk out the door!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Susan I wouldn't let those calls get to you it sounds like a scam. I wish those people would just get a real job! I have caller ID on my phone and after the call yesterday where he had the nerve to threaten me because I busted him as a scammer I have decided if I don't know the number or if it doesn't show the name I am not answering the phone I am so tired of getting these calls!


The "Microsoft" one with the Indians gets really nasty. When I told them I as reporting them, the lady (only time I had her) called me not so nice names. They really don't care because the are not even in the states and figure nothing can happen to them anyway.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Edmonds Washington USA. It is 9:16 pm PST and 12'c (54'f). The day ended up being warmer and drier than forecast so we were all overdressed. We went to a yarn store early this morning. I bought some yarn that matches some colours that I have at home.


Love the yarn and have already bookmarked the shop. I must have the sheep markers and maybe the sheep buttons and the stitched with love wooden tag. Great finds.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening everyone. June is telling you what we've done today and here's a picture of what I bought, it's crochet cotton xx


So many pretty colors. You'll be playing for a long time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


What a beautiful shawl..... You'll like those needles. I have a couple of their sets. In fact, I'm using one now., and the scissors. We are mirroring you. I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday and we thought to go to Costco tomorrow while the cleaning ladies are here to be out from underfoot. Both stores are kind of like going on a treasure hunt. You just never know what you will find that has to come home with you.

Sleep well. I'm sure tomorrow will be jam packed as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found number beads at Hobby Lobby. I haven't been able to find these in Canada. Happy me.


YEAH!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I loved doing them in bulky and they grew quickly, although you might not need the warmth where you are. xx


We do get cold, and even have snow sometimes. I like them a little lighter to throw in my bag. So many of the venues we go to for VolleyBall are cold or drafty. I need something I can take on and off and not bother with sleeves.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds wonderful, we've got a pantry in this house, it's great I shall miss it when we move, much easier than having everything in cupboards. They don't seem to build houses with pantries anymore. xx


No, and I love them and a butler's pantry for special dishes and such. I have put a shelf and bookshelf in utility room with washer and dryer for a small pantry but loved the walk-in we had in an apartment that also had a milk delivery door! It's so nice to see everything on shelves instead of digging through cabinets.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5 AM and all is well. Even the Valerian Root is not working for me, but will try to sleep for a few hours. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds really good. I have a crockpot but not a lot of recipes for it.


What works in an oven will work in a crockpot. Most of my cookbooks have become mererly decorations and nostalgic as I usually search the internet for recipes these days. I take one that has the ingredients I have on hand and go from there.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


Lucky girl, all looks beautiful. The needles are great, got a few of these, love them


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening everyone. June is telling you what we've done today and here's a picture of what I bought, it's crochet cotton xx


Beautiful, you are going to be busy.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> After chatting for 1 1/2 years I have to say I'm pretty excited about meeting you all in person... for me this is amazing and I feel honoured that you would come this far.... I'm ecstatic!! :sm02: The cotton, that is a deal.


You are going to love them, such ladies lovely ladies.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great. I can do a little more searching but thought Ravelry might be easiest. It is Universal Yarn Classic Shades Sequins Lite in Copper Nugget Color 404. Lot isn't going to matter.


Love that yarn, great colours!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi from a bright London, it's even quite warm, long may it last. Just having lunch at the place where I work, then going to knitting for a while. We are making poppies as they are going to do a yarn bombing with poppies at the centre. It's a quick knit, but I'm fed up seeing red. I finished a shawl last night that I have made for my youngest DD, very bright so she will love it. I will try & take a photo & post it later.
Hope you holidaying ladies are enjoying your day out, expect to see lots of photos. Everyone enjoy the rest of the day. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're going to love those needles.


Thanks Jeanette, I use the smaller sizes all the time but the largest is 5mm. Now I can tackle anything!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> After chatting for 1 1/2 years I have to say I'm pretty excited about meeting you all in person... for me this is amazing and I feel honoured that you would come this far.... I'm ecstatic!! :sm02: The cotton, that is a deal.


We are also very EXCITED.......SEE YOU TOMORROW!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds really good. I have a crockpot but not a lot of recipes for it.


If you Google Recipes for crock pots or slow cookers, there are millions!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Money?


Chocolate money for DH xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are also very EXCITED.......SEE YOU TOMORROW!


Absolutely!!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, it's 7.15 and Josephine and I are wide awake so catching up on here in bed with a glass of cold juice!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes well perhaps not one of your best but this too will end. If you're with BT and they know nothing about it, next phone call I should politely tell them to go forth and multiply and put the phone down. xx :sm15:


I agree, but it annoying to be disturbed by a waste of time phone call.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


The gifts are both beautiful colours, and the shawl is, of course, very well knitted.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for the receipt. It sounds lovely.


It certainly does.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great. I can do a little more searching but thought Ravelry might be easiest. It is Universal Yarn Classic Shades Sequins Lite in Copper Nugget Color 404. Lot isn't going to matter.


That's true; the real advantage of shaded yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Edmonds Washington USA. It is 7:33 am PST and 12'C (54'F) It's a little misty on the sound this morning. We saw a lovely sunshine over the water last night with red clouds behind the Olympic mountains. We're going up into the mountains today. I want to take a picture of snow on the mountain tops. I saw some on the plane when I flew over, but my window had ice on it and I couldn't take the picture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 5 AM and all is well. Even the Valerian Root is not working for me, but will try to sleep for a few hours. See you all tomorrow.


I'm sorry that the Valerian root is not working for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the yarn and have already bookmarked the shop. I must have the sheep markers and maybe the sheep buttons and the stitched with love wooden tag. Great finds.


I liked the stitched with love wooden tags and the wooden hand wash tags, but I wondered how they would stand up to water?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YUM.. just added that to my Pinterest. I'm always trying to come up with something for the leftover Costco chicken. Wish I had seen it before we went to the store today. The cleaning ladies are here tomorrow and stay late enough that e have to do something quick for dinner. I may start doing a crockpot meal on those days so we are all set and don't destroy the clean kitchen the minute they walk out the door!


Yes, it kind of defeats the cleaning when it is immediately mucked up. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What beautiful work. I'm pleased you are not letting us down by not buying yarn. Go for it girls.


It's nice to have "memory balls" of wool. Just holding them makes me remember buying them and the company I had at the time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, but I do report occasionally. If they enforced it so that these jerks had to pay some stiff fines, in might get better.
> 
> What made me furious was getting a robo-call. This was years ago, the kids had been in an accident and I was frantically trying to get a ride to the hospital because G had left me the DeLorean with a flat tire without telling me!!!!! I hung up immediately so I could make calls. NOT.... Those calls can keep your line tied up until they disconnect. It may have changed now, but I thought that horrid. My phone line, my emergency, and I can't call out. :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


I had a car accident when I was at college and tried to call home to get a ride and our phone was tied up for hours. I ended up calling the neighbour to send one of their kids across the field to let my parents know what had happened. 
I'd hate to need my cell phone in an emergency and NOT have it work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great. I can do a little more searching but thought Ravelry might be easiest. It is Universal Yarn Classic Shades Sequins Lite in Copper Nugget Color 404. Lot isn't going to matter.


Those are lovely colours for autumn. I'll have to remember that yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm not sure how much I have either. That's the good thing about shawls. You go until you get asize you like or until you run out of yarn. I just happen to like them fairly long and I'm not using bulky, as suggested so was hoping to order a 3rd ball. I'm sure I bough it on big clearance somewhere like tuesday Morning so chances aren't good. of getting any more.


I wish you luck on finding more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Interesting, what are you going to do with them? xx


I wanted them for making bracelets with dates on them. (And for stitch markers)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My turn for the bath so I;m signing off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Chocolate money for DH xx


Two of my favorite things.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Two of my favorite things.


chocolate and money or Purple's DH?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back at the cottage after a lovely day out with Pam. She took us to a beautiful yarn store, then to see Ric who was up on the roof!! We then spent a very happy hour in Hobby Lobby! Then we to Costco, followed by lunch in a lovely town called Ballard. Pam came back for a bite to eat with us and now she's gone home to Ric. Feeling pretty tired but looking forward to another lovely day tomorrow!!


All of the gifts and purchases are beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found number beads at Hobby Lobby. I haven't been able to find these in Canada. Happy me.


Nice what do they want to be when they grow up?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are also very EXCITED.......SEE YOU TOMORROW!


Definitely very excited!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, it's 7.15 and Josephine and I are wide awake so catching up on here in bed with a glass of cold juice!!


We'll be there in awhile to pick you up! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's nice to have "memory balls" of wool. Just holding them makes me remember buying them and the company I had at the time.


Well said and me, too! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> chocolate and money or Purple's DH?


I'm sure once I meet Mr. P, he'll become a favorite just like his wife.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine had a big storage room in the basement for all the canned goods. It was near the coal room and there was those folding doors from the outside to enter as well and a coal shoot. It was so unlike my house. I found it fascinating.
> 
> It didn't hurt that my grandfather was the head miller for Pillsbury flour. The table in the kitchen groaned with breads, cakes and pies from the test kitchen. Real deserts!!!! Every meal!!!! It made a big impression on a little girl with a sweet tooth!


Mine and Linky's dad worked at Pillsbury also he always brought home biscuits, cookies, cinnamon rolls, yummmm!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The "Microsoft" one with the Indians gets really nasty. When I told them I as reporting them, the lady (only time I had her) called me not so nice names. They really don't care because the are not even in the states and figure nothing can happen to them anyway.


I have reported them a couple of times but this guy blocked his number from showing so I couldn't report him or I would have for threatening me like he did!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope you all have a wonderful day, I'm off to get my oil changed because it needs it and me and Linky are heading to the country Saturday to see the new members of our family!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful day, I'm off to get my oil changed because it needs it and me and Linky are heading to the country Saturday to see the new members of our family!


Have a wonderful time. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Edmonds. Had a nice leisurely breakfast and are now waiting for Pam and Mr Ric to take us on a drive for the day.
Lovely different birds here. 
Love to you all xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Edmonds. Had a nice leisurely breakfast and are now waiting for Pam and Mr Ric to take us on a drive for the day.
> Lovely different birds here.
> Love to you all xx


Have a lovely day, it's strange you having breakfast and we've just had tea, can't get my head round these time zones, especially when we usually in the same zone. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Edmonds. Had a nice leisurely breakfast and are now waiting for Pam and Mr Ric to take us on a drive for the day.
> Lovely different birds here.
> Love to you all xx


Hope you all have a good day.xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure once I meet Mr. P, he'll become a favorite just like his wife.


Well answered!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GTood evening girls. I came home this afternoon and since then Ive had more phonecalls. DS is looking into it for me. They are still saying that my internet is damaged and that its going off for a week. Its from an indian call centre (or seems to be). They are asking different questions and I wont answer them. If Im off here soon then they werent a scam. Haha. Im a bit sick of it now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GTood evening girls. I came home this afternoon and since then Ive had more phonecalls. DS is looking into it for me. They are still saying that my internet is damaged and that its going off for a week. Its from an indian call centre (or seems to be). They are asking different questions and I wont answer them. If Im off here soon then they werent a scam. Haha. Im a bit sick of it now.


If your internet company doesn't know anything then I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I slept good last night. I'm a taxi for a while today. I shall give gs2 a lift to college as its on my way home. I'll call and see Albert then go home and hope my internet is on. Have a great day everyone.


Susan I hope you had a lovely day. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. I didn't have neuropathy with the chemo but, 7 years later, I do have a rare chemo fatigue day and still have some smells that I can't handle but not many and my viens are pretty much toast. This last abdominal operation to remove the mesh seems to have compressed the femoral nerve in the groin so it feels either on fire or tingling. IT started in the hospital within days of the surgery. He thought it would go away in 3-4 months, but it didn't so that is why I started the Gabapentin. It has only been a day, but I do feel a difference. Not so much pain as a dead feeling right now. I think it is going to work.
> 
> I was a little concerned about taking it because mom was on it for 2 years for neuropathy from shingles. It really affected her negatively. However, she was starting to have some dementia already so the drug just made it more obvious. I took her off of it and she reverted to her former self. I usually need twice as much of any drug so I'm pretty sure I won't have the side effects but warned DH to tread lightly in case I started looking at the kitchen knives with glazed eyes!!!


Seems like just about every drug comes with every side effect under the sun... even the side effect one is taking it for! I'm glad you were on top of it for your mother and she benefited more from being off of it. I don't stare at the kitchen knives but could it be the reason why I tried to feed DH cat food? For the record my veins are toast too. 16 times for a blood draw and I finally said I'd had enough, arms, legs, and even neck. They never did get it. Has to be a highly skilled individual. :sm09: xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Really? Then again, mine TRY to eat anything they can off my plate!


Raisins can give dogs and cats kidney failure!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> You are going to love them, such ladies lovely ladies.


Chris, I didn't sleep a wink last night thinking about our first meet! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> Mine and Linky's dad worked at Pillsbury also he always brought home biscuits, cookies, cinnamon rolls, yummmm!


You were lucky kids! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> e the sound of the pantry. We almost bought an older home in Chicago area that had a small room, no door that I remember, but counters on the three sides and cabinets (No ladder, but how cool is that). It was sort of in the kitchen, but not. I could have had every appliance in there, plugged in and ready to go.
> 
> My other grandmother had a smaller eat-in kitchen and she had the greatest stove with shelves and cabinets and what we call a Hoosier cabinet that had a flour bin built right in. I love those and would have one in a heartbeat but today's kitchens have no room for them. If I had the kitchen that I designed when I thought we were going to build in Colorado, there would be a Hoosier and a HUGE Viking range in cobalt blue and a table nook built in with three sides of benches with the ends made from a church pew bench we had made from a very old English church when we were first married Visitors would be out of the way, but room to eat, play games and then drop table top down to turn into an extra sleeping area for the grands. Who knows, may still build it. Just have a new piece of land.


Our tastes are alike Jynx. I had house plans drafted before Mr J was diagnosed with leukaemia which he beat, I still have them although that dream is gone now. One of the things I requested was a corner window with glass on both sides of the corner, for a breakfast nook. If I win a lottery I will have my dream come true. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

My last sleep before I get to meet the sister's, going to bed early! ???????? ???????? Sorry Mav, no Canadian flag for pete's sake! xoxox


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> My last sleep before I get to meet the sister's, going to bed early! ???????? ???????? Sorry Mav, no Canadian flag for pete's sake! xoxox


Oh I am so excited for you!! Love to all and safe travels!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What works in an oven will work in a crockpot. Most of my cookbooks have become mererly decorations and nostalgic as I usually search the internet for recipes these days. I take one that has the ingredients I have on hand and go from there.


True.. I am down to one oven, waiting for cooler weather and a strong assistant for G to pull unit out of wall and repair. No matter, he usually doesn't decide what he is doing until too late for an oven. I thought the crockpot might not heat up house as much and quick clean-up. I could put on early and dinner would be ready when he got in. G was furious today because cleaning ladies added a 3rd house to the day and we were the last, from 2 until 8..... I go upstairs with cats, but he came in hot, tired and felt unable to be anywhere in house. We didn't want to leave before they left so ended up running to the local cafe for dinner at 8:30. They will be getting a call tomorrow and told that either do ours second and add the new person last or just plan on coming once a month... since the new person is once a month. We can be on opposite schedules.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love that yarn, great colours!


Thanks. Thought it would be great for fall with some brown jeans and short comfy boot shoes. In and out of drafty places in TX makes a shawl really convenient.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a bright London, it's even quite warm, long may it last. Just having lunch at the place where I work, then going to knitting for a while. We are making poppies as they are going to do a yarn bombing with poppies at the centre. It's a quick knit, but I'm fed up seeing red. I finished a shawl last night that I have made for my youngest DD, very bright so she will love it. I will try & take a photo & post it later.
> Hope you holidaying ladies are enjoying your day out, expect to see lots of photos. Everyone enjoy the rest of the day. Xxx


I wish we did more with the poppies like when I was kid. Love the yarn bombing. We have a city event coming up and I know the library knitting group is going to do some sort of yarn bombing. They only meet once a month so I need to check and see which Sat. I would enjoy being part of that. I think it is for a tour of all the city art statues, sites, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you Google Recipes for crock pots or slow cookers, there are millions!


 :sm24: For those who plan ahead... unlike DH. I thought I might do a few for busy nights. With 2 games a week, week-end tournaments, hockey starting and late work days, we have eaten out 4 of the last 6 nights. That has to stop.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, Lisa, I went to school a long time before you!! My school was very old fashioned, gym lesson was rounders, climbing the wall bars or getting my bot walloped because I couldn't vault over the apparatus!!! xxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Oh sounds so familiar. xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> For me, too. :sm12: xxxooo


I never got a walloping from my teacher, they weren't allowed to hit the girls????, but I was so uncoordinated, that I almost broke my neck on the uneven parallel bars; and I still couldn't get an exception from certain PE classes .... I would have been quite happy to do any activity to do with running, or playing hockey; they were two of the activities that I was very good at. ????????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's true; the real advantage of shaded yarn.


Yes, now to hope it is big enough with 2 skeins. Hope I can tell when one is done so I could add a solid brown in middle if needed OR just go with flo and hope it is at least covering most of my back.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry that the Valerian root is not working for you.


Thanks. It usually does... Just have days and nights mixed up and not just making myself go and lay down. Now that the nerve is less aggravating, it will be better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I liked the stitched with love wooden tags and the wooden hand wash tags, but I wondered how they would stand up to water?


I didn't see the Hand Wash. Maybe put them on with a removable metal stitch marker or a small safety pin with no coil at bottom? Could also maybe give them a quick couple coats of poly. Even plain, it would be good for something like a knit jacket or some heavier sweaters. They don't get washed that often.
:sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's nice to have "memory balls" of wool. Just holding them makes me remember buying them and the company I had at the time.


I buy one on every trip. If I put them all together, it would be one butt ugly Joseph's Coat of Many Colors! Then again, I tend to buy in a certain colorways so it would just be full of different sheens and textures. I agree though. I mainly do it for the memory.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had a car accident when I was at college and tried to call home to get a ride and our phone was tied up for hours. I ended up calling the neighbour to send one of their kids across the field to let my parents know what had happened.
> I'd hate to need my cell phone in an emergency and NOT have it work.


AND pay for the privilege....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> chocolate and money or Purple's DH?


 :sm06: :sm06: Tsk, Tsk..... She'll never tell.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Mine and Linky's dad worked at Pillsbury also he always brought home biscuits, cookies, cinnamon rolls, yummmm!


What a small world! Where? (Ted Anderson was in Springfielld, IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have reported them a couple of times but this guy blocked his number from showing so I couldn't report him or I would have for threatening me like he did!


Look into the blocking on your phone. It may not need the number.... just the fact that the call was received from a number, even if it didn't show. My other plan is to get a very shrill whistle and blow out their eardrums. Bet they quit calling!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GTood evening girls. I came home this afternoon and since then Ive had more phonecalls. DS is looking into it for me. They are still saying that my internet is damaged and that its going off for a week. Its from an indian call centre (or seems to be). They are asking different questions and I wont answer them. If Im off here soon then they werent a scam. Haha. Im a bit sick of it now.


Definitely a scam. Our version says it will be immediately locked, no time frame given. See if Stephen can find out how to block the call. (Lie and tell them you no longer have a computer.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Seems like just about every drug comes with every side effect under the sun... even the side effect one is taking it for! I'm glad you were on top of it for your mother and she benefited more from being off of it. I don't stare at the kitchen knives but could it be the reason why I tried to feed DH cat food? For the record my veins are toast too. 16 times for a blood draw and I finally said I'd had enough, arms, legs, and even neck. They never did get it. Has to be a highly skilled individual. :sm09: xoxo


My DH is like that. After taking her port out, they decided to do a second round of chemo. Hers flash, but that's it. They start at her toes and end up in her carotid. She tells them in advance, but no one believes her. They have almost cancelled two of her surgeries. I can do my normal stuff if they use a very small needle and I tell them in advance exactlly what to expect: they don't roll but are tough and people go right through them. The problem is the hospital with IV's. I just tell them to put in a PIC right away because they are going to fail daily. Isn't it fun? But glad to be here to complain!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Thank you Josephine! I had a lovely day, had lunch out; then in the evening went in to town to spend time with 2 of my dd's and their families. My dd's made me a combined birthday present of a double tier chocolate mud cake, which was delicious. The remainder of the cake was left for the children, which I think the children were quite happy with that decision! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I havent been on for a few days, so , I'm going to try and catch up. I'm off to S and B now so I'll do it later. Just want you to know I love you all.x


Love you too! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it was sunny when I got up but that quickly disappeared. It's Friday and no shopping today as I did a big shop coming home from Derby which should last until next Friday. Reprieve. I'm still plodding away with my squares but have loads more to do, my stash doesn't seem to be going down much :sm16: Not heard from the travellers do you think they got lost in the mountains? See you later, must catch up now. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have today down as Judi's birthday. If I am right, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!! XXXXXXX*
> 
> If I'm not, please ignore!! xxxx


Thanks June, you were correct and I promise I want ignoring you; I have been so exhausted for the last few days! xoxoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Raisins can give dogs and cats kidney failure!


I didn't think that was a recommended treat! Fortunately, the cats seem to have a pretty good sense about what they can eat. i am very careful not to have an poisonous plants around though. (DH came in today and said he had a new way to poison someone.... honey and oleander. I've known about oleander for forever. He drives a truck for a nursery and knows NOTHING about plants!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Judi! I hope you have a wonderful day!! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. I had a great day xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Never heard of a "lovely" mammogram. Hope it's as painless as possible and everything is good.


Me too! xoxoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Our tastes are alike Jynx. I had house plans drafted before Mr J was diagnosed with leukaemia which he beat, I still have them although that dream is gone now. One of the things I requested was a corner window with glass on both sides of the corner, for a breakfast nook. If I win a lottery I will have my dream come true. xoxo


Well, if we both won, we could be neighbors! I think a fiber compound would be great. (DH found another house in MI today. It had a few things I would change but it did have a 3 season sunroom and it was built in the 40's so had great arch detail and built-ins. It was a Cape Cod, no brick, and I have pretty much painted my last exterior!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

4 AM and I still have another thread to peek in on. Oh well, I don't have to be anywhere early!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And from me tooooooooo. xx


Thanks Jacky, it was a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Close call this morning... up at 7 a.m, put the coffee on and proceeded to get Mr J's cereal ready. Put in a scoop of cat kibble and topped it with raisins...
> and he was wondering what I was laughing about.... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


VERY CLOSE CALL! You really need to concentrate on what you are doing, when preparing food for Mr J! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy happy birthday Judi xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks Rebecca, I had a wonderful day. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Hope you had a good birthday!!! I think 'thong' is the one we have most trouble with!! :sm23: :sm23: xxx


And durex! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late, but happy birthday from me too.


Thanks Maev, I had a lovely day with 2 of my dd's, and their families xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday dear Judi, Happy Birthday to you! xoxox


Thanks Trish, was a wonderful day/evening! I hope you had a much better day (weather wise ) than the previous ones I read about! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Safe travels sister's. xoxox


From me also, but you must be there by now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy birthday Judi sorry I'm late!


That's ók, and thanks; I haven't been on for a few days so you didn't really now it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are correct, as usual. Best wishes to Judi.....


Thanks Jynx xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One major problem, another category 5 hurricane en route. xx


Oh no, I didn't know that; I did see that the hurricanes are still going, and destroying more islands! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Oh no, I didn't know that; I did see that the hurricanes are still going, and destroying more islands! ????????


Luckily Maria skirted round St. Martin. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its 11.20 and Ive had one phonecall already today. Ive decided not to answer the landline unless I know the number. Apart from this theres nothing happened. You travelling ladies enjoy yourselves again today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Rebecca happy birthday love....have a good day


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Definitely a scam. Our version says it will be immediately locked, no time frame given. See if Stephen can find out how to block the call. (Lie and tell them you no longer have a computer.)


I DID lie yesterday and said I didnt have a computer and she put the phone down!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Love you too! xoxoxo


Thankyou Judi. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> True.. I am down to one oven, waiting for cooler weather and a strong assistant for G to pull unit out of wall and repair. No matter, he usually doesn't decide what he is doing until too late for an oven. I thought the crockpot might not heat up house as much and quick clean-up. I could put on early and dinner would be ready when he got in. G was furious today because cleaning ladies added a 3rd house to the day and we were the last, from 2 until 8..... I go upstairs with cats, but he came in hot, tired and felt unable to be anywhere in house. We didn't want to leave before they left so ended up running to the local cafe for dinner at 8:30. They will be getting a call tomorrow and told that either do ours second and add the new person last or just plan on coming once a month... since the new person is once a month. We can be on opposite schedules.


The crockpot liners make clean up a breeze.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

REBECCA.......sorry I got mixed up. (Silly old bugger) its not until next friday. Still love you though hahaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its 11.20 and Ive had one phonecall already today. Ive decided not to answer the landline unless I know the number. Apart from this theres nothing happened. You travelling ladies enjoy yourselves again today.


I've never heard of such persistence from scammers. No wonder it's driving you potty. I think you are right to ignore any numbers you don't recognise until after the week is up. Then they might stop.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barny I've got your sunshine. Not a cloud in the sky from this window.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I missed it on here Judi. I did put a message on your Facebook.


That's ók, I saw your message on fb and answered you, so it is all good! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

My tablet needs charging, so I will be of line for a while. I will continue catch up later. Have a great day everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jynx:

http://www.ravelry.com/stash/search#colorway-link=coppernugget&photo=yes&yarn-link=universal-yarn-classic-shades-sequins-lite

I checked all of the online sellers and none of them have this colorway available (or even mentioned). But, there are quite a few Ravelry members who have this yarn in their stashes. Many of them are not for sale - you can contact those who will trade or sell via email function in Ravelry. I've had great luck in getting additional yarns through here. You'll need to have PayPal usually to make the purchase. I just tested the link and you'll need to log into Ravelry first and then copy and paste the url address listed below in the Ravelry browser window. It didn't work for me to just click on the link once I was out of it.

Here are the ones who will trade or sell:

http://www.ravelry.com/stash/search#photo=yes&yarn-link=universal-yarn-classic-shades-sequins-lite&stash-status=trade&sort=best&view=thumbs&colorway-link=coppernugget

Click on the photo and you'll see the Member name on the top of the page. You click on the name and you'll get a screen where you can send them an email. Jean (EleanorDew) looks to be the best prospect as she has 7 skeins.

http://www.ravelry.com/people/eleanordew/stash/classic-shades-sequins-lite-2

Here's the screen where you can click on to get the "send message" tab:

http://www.ravelry.com/people/eleanordew

Are you sure that dye lot won't matter?

If you strike out with this member, I've had success by contacting some of the members who have the yarn in their stash, but have it as "not for sale". I just say, "just in case you've changed your mind about this yarn since you inventoried it into Ravelry, I'm in need of x number of skeins and wonder if you'd be interested in selling your stash. I have a project 7/8ths done and lost at yarn chicken and need more." Most knitters/crocheters understand that issue especially with discontinued yarns (Tuesday Morning yarns usually are) and will come through for you. You may have to contact a few to find the right one for the right price.

Good Luck - let me know if you need anything else. I'm headed out to CO for nephew's wedding, but am around until about 1 p.m.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Edmonds. just a quick hello as we get ready to catch a very early ferry from the US to Vancouver Island. Saw some beautiful country yesterday as Pam and Rick took us by car to see Washington states beautiful mountains.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> My last sleep before I get to meet the sister's, going to bed early! ???????? ???????? Sorry Mav, no Canadian flag for pete's sake! xoxox


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I found one. See you later xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from s very dark Edmonds. It's 5.20 off to ferry xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I DID lie yesterday and said I didnt have a computer and she put the phone down!!!!


That's what we always do. Bill got taken in by a caller once & we lost over £4000 from our bank account. Luckily I rushed to a neighbour's & got in touch with the bank, after I pulled the plug on the computer! Bill was so upset that he was conned, luckily we got all our money back. I hope your calls soon stop. You can get in touch with BT & ask for your calls to be monitored.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from s very dark Edmonds. It's 5.20 off to ferry xxx


Have fun in ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> I've never heard of such persistence from scammers. No wonder it's driving you potty. I think you are right to ignore any numbers you don't recognise until after the week is up. Then they might stop.


I get one or two everyday but thankfully the phone shows a name or place that isn't familiar so I just let it ring away.. the rings seem to be getting shorter now!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I found one. See you later xxxxxx


Your just so smart!! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a small world! Where? (Ted Anderson was in Springfielld, IL)


The New Albany, Indiana, sadly it's closed now but he retired I want to say about 10 years ago!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Look into the blocking on your phone. It may not need the number.... just the fact that the call was received from a number, even if it didn't show. My other plan is to get a very shrill whistle and blow out their eardrums. Bet they quit calling!!!!


My Dh suggested an air horn but I think that would be just as bad for me as them, I called our phone company today and they put a block on all calls that are not showing their number!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My Dh suggested an air horn but I think that would be just as bad for me as them, I called our phone company today and they put a block on all calls that are not showing their number!


I've been known to just put the phone next to the TV noise or radio and let them do their spiel to a non listener. I get very few call backs after I do that. I realize some of these are just telemarketers trying to do their job, but if unsucccessful, maybe that job category will just go away.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Rebecca happy birthday love....have a good day


Thank you Susan I will save that up for next Friday x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I DID lie yesterday and said I didnt have a computer and she put the phone down!!!!


There you go if it was from your internet provider they would still want your custom and not be so rude


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> REBECCA.......sorry I got mixed up. (Silly old bugger) its not until next friday. Still love you though hahaha


Hehehe just for a minute there I thought I had it wrong :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe just for a minute there I thought I had it wrong :sm09: :sm23:


I cannot quite believe that.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. I am going to try my new heated rollers out. They are heating up as I type. As you can see I'm still online and I havent had another phonecall today.I hope you are all having a good day. Marg keeeps texting me from Majorca. I had tea with Karen again today. We have a chat for 10mins most days.Shes my friend and neighbour that is paralysed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You arent going to beleive this. My bloody mobile has just rang and they say its sky......You MUST MUST think I'm making this up and Im really not.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I found one. See you later xxxxxx


And me. ???????? ????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You arent going to beleive this. My bloody mobile has just rang and they say its sky......You MUST MUST think I'm making this up and Im really not.


I ignore all calls I don't recognise on my mobile. Very few people I actually know ring it. The house phone is a different matter, as it's public.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan, thank you for the lovely card x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have been to the doctor and told to wait to be around the baby so we will go in two weeks instead of tomorrow!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me. ???????? ????????


caca... do you know what that means, maybe you don't want to know! :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> caca... do you know what that means, maybe you don't want to know! :sm09:


No but I expect you will tell me. xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Sister's are on the Brentwood ferry and should arrive at the carriage house in 1 hr! I will let them have the rest of the day to themselves to relax and chill from the trip over. It's a gorgeous day here and quite warm. This is the river where they are staying.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sister's are on the Brentwood ferry and should arrive at the carriage house in 1 hr! I will let them have the rest of the day to themselves to relax and chill from the trip over. It's a gorgeous day here and quite warm. This is the river where they are staying.


Wow that is fantastic what a great place to sit and enjoy each other's company and knit!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

We're back from having someone cook and cleanup after us. We went to Boston Pizza and had a lovely Mediterranean pizza and 2 salads. We're now sorting out our funds and Josephine is taking a shower outside.
We just missed a bear that the dogs chased across the river. And there is a little heron jumping from rock to rock.
There is talk of wine. It will probably put me to sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sister's are on the Brentwood ferry and should arrive at the carriage house in 1 hr! I will let them have the rest of the day to themselves to relax and chill from the trip over. It's a gorgeous day here and quite warm. This is the river where they are staying.


I am in love with the bottom picture. That is gorgeous. I want to print it out and put it on my wall.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, here we are on beautiful Vancouver Island and, oh boy, has lovely Trish made us so welcome. We have a cabin full of goodies, both consumable and knit able, she is a wonderful hostess! We have been out for pizza and our Nitzy has been a star, doing all the driving so well. We're all kinda beat after a busy day and a very early start so signing off now for a glass of perfectly chilled glass of wine, thanks Trish!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been to the doctor and told to wait to be around the baby so we will go in two weeks instead of tomorrow!


Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, here we are on beautiful Vancouver Island and, oh boy, has lovely Trish made us so welcome. We have a cabin full of goodies, both consumable and knit able, she is a wonderful hostess! We have been out for pizza and our Nitzy has been a star, doing all the driving so well. We're all kinda beat after a busy day and a very early start so signing off now for a glass of perfectly chilled glass of wine, thanks Trish!! Xxxx


I know how to do u-turns 
:sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> We're back from having someone cook and cleanup after us. We went to Boston Pizza and had a lovely Mediterranean pizza and 2 salads. We're now sorting out our funds and Josephine is taking a shower outside.
> We just missed a bear that the dogs chased across the river. And there is a little heron jumping from rock to rock.
> There is talk of wine. It will probably put me to sleep.


There's an "outside" shower?!!
I meant to tell you, don't leave any food in your car, or the bears will be upon it! Maybe a glass of wine is just what you need! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Luckily Maria skirted round St. Martin. xx


Great! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Well, here we are on beautiful Vancouver Island and, oh boy, has lovely Trish made us so welcome. We have a cabin full of goodies, both consumable and knit able, she is a wonderful hostess! We have been out for pizza and our Nitzy has been a star, doing all the driving so well. We're all kinda beat after a busy day and a very early start so signing off now for a glass of perfectly chilled glass of wine, thanks Trish!! Xxxx


My pleasure!! xoxox ❤


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I know how to do u-turns
> :sm02:


Don't get caught! haha!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You arent going to beleive this. My bloody mobile has just rang and they say its sky......You MUST MUST think I'm making this up and Im really not.


Can you block that number?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Night gals, sleep well! xoxox


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oh my, we're all sleep deprived punchy.


----------

